# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Leven met een narcist..

## Tanit

Ben via google hier terecht gekomen, is al een oude topic zie ik...

Zelf ben ik er na jaren en jaren eindelijk (beter laat dan nooit) achtergekomen waarom mijn leven met mijn man zo'n hel geweest is tot nu toe, of eerder gezegd constant zoals op de roetsjbaan van de hemel naar de hel en opnieuw en opnieuw...
Mijn man is een manipulerende narcistische persoonlijkheid. Leven met iemand die deze persoonlijkheidsstoornis heeft is op de lange duur onmogelijk. Bovendien "voedt" deze persoon zich als een ware emotionele vampier met de psychische energie van zijn slachtoffer(s). Hij/zij (niet alle mensen met een NP zijn mannen hé) vernietigt totaal het zelfbeeld van hun slachtoffer (dat meestal al een laag zelfbeeld had), speelt constant in op hun "schuldgevoelens" (alles is altijd de schuld van het slachtoffer), heeft als het ware 2 gezichten : 1 voor de omgeving, waar hij/zij vaak als tof en sympathiek overkomt, en een ander voor de privé-kring, waar hij/zij zich gedraagt als een ware tiran. Het slachtoffer krijgt voortdurend denigrerende opmerkingen te horen (je bent niks waard, ik heb van u iemand gemaakt, alleen ben je niks, je zegt niks dan stommiteiten, je doet niks goed,....) en dit alles gaat gepaard met een enorme verbale en soms fysieke aggressiviteit.
Sommige slachtoffers worden zo zelfs tot zelfmoord gedreven !
Nu vraagt iemand die nooit in zo'n situatie gezeten heeft zich waarschijnlijk af : hoe kan het slachtoffer zoiets gedogen ? Wel, als het slachtoffer in zijn of haar verleden al een trauma van laag zelfbeeld en een gevoel van "schuldig zijn" heeft, dan duurt het niet zo lang of de persoon met een NP maakt er een psychische slaaf van ! Ik spreek uit een ervaring...van 29 jaar !!!
Toch ben ik niet dom, vrij intelligent zelfs, maar het is pas na 4 jaar psychotherapie dat ik dit allemaal heb ingezien. Ik heb letterlijk mijn leven te danken aan mijn therapeute.
Nu verzamel ik voldoende bewijsmateriaal om gerechtelijke stappen te ondernemen en mijzelf en onze kinderen vrij te maken van deze onleefbare mens. Ik weet dat er me lastige maanden, misschien zelfs jaren, te wachten staan, maar dat is niks in vergelijking met 29 jaar ellende.

----------


## Wanne

heel veel sterkte in de komende tijd! Ik bewonder uw moed en power om er wat aan te doen! De conclusie uit mijn onderzoek wees uit dat er veel verschillende reacties kunnen komen op het losmakingsproces.
Als u wilt, zou u uw ervaringen willen vertellen? 
nogmaals sterkte! Wanne

----------


## Tanit

Wanne, ik ga zeker proberen de komende maanden het verloop van mijn "bevrijdingsactie" hier te posten, misschien hebben andere slachtoffers van een manipulerende NP-er er wat aan !

Ik verwacht me aan de volgende reacties van zijnentwege uitgesmeerd over langere termijn : eerst korte narcistische woede, rage, daarna gesmeek, tranen (krokodilletranen natuurlijk, hij heeft totaal géén empathie), juridische stappen ivm hoederecht van de kinderen, die hij me zeker zal willen ontnemen, enerzijds om mij te "straffen", anderzijds om hen te kunnen blijven manipuleren, verbale en fysische aggressie, dreiging met moord en/of zelfmoord.... In het beste geval vindt hij een ander slachtoffer voor zijn manier van zijn (wel sneu voor die andere...) en laat hij ons uiteindelijk met rust...
Ik verwacht dus vanalles.
Van mijn kant denk ik dat ik het soms zeer moeilijk ga hebben, maar met grondige begeleiding van mijn therapeute staat 1 ding voor mij vast : nooit ofte nimmer zal hij mij in zijn "greep" hebben !

Persoonlijk heb ik enorm veel gehad aan het boek van Isabelle Nazare-Aga (wel in het Frans, weet niet of het vertaald werd) "Les manipulateurs et l'amour", dat voor mij persoonlijk, samen met een goede psychotherapie, een echte "eye-opener" was ! Het is sindsdien mijn "bijbel" en ligt op mijn nachtkastje zolang nodig is.
Het is wél spijtig dat er niet meer aandacht is voor dit soms zeer zwaar persoonlijkheidsprobleem, bvb. van de media. In Frankrijk was er een paar jaar terug een volledige uitzending aan geweid en dat hade een stortvloed van reacties tot gevolg, reacties van partners, kinderen en ouders van manipulerende NP-ers. Ik ben er zeker van dat vele anderen zich vaak afvragen "wat overkomt mij toch in deze relatie" zonder er ooit een antwoord op te vinden. 

De manipulerende NP-er is ook perfect in het "dubbel-binden" van zijn of haar slachtoffer, vb. hij/zij zegt "jij begrijpt ook nooit iets hé, je kan niet denken" om daarna te antwoorden, als je iets vraagt "maar mens toch, DENK dan toch eens na !"...
Of ook "jij weet en kan echt niets" om daarna hulp te vragen bij het oplossen van een probleem...
enz. enz. enz. ben er expert in geworden...spijtig genoeg.

Wie herkent zich ook hierin ?????

----------


## Tanit

Ben ondertussen al een heel eind gevorderd. Sinds 12 oktober leef ik niet meer samen met mijn partner die lijdt aan NPS. Ook de kinderen zijn bij mij.
Het is alsof we wakker zijn geworden uit een jarenlange nachtmerrie, je houdt het niet voor mogelijk hoeveel we van onze nieuwe rust en vrijheid genieten !
Nu ja, rust en vrijheid...mijn ex probeert ons op alle mogelijke manieren te manipuleren en te terroriseren, gaande van dreigingen met zelfmoord tot moord, zelfs massamoord-dreigementen. Ik loop gewoon de deur van het lokale commisariaat plat, het dossier wordt alsmaar dikker. Toch raadt mijn advokate me aan om telkens weer aangifte te doen.
Het is en blijft psychologisch zwaar, maar het is niks in vergelijking met wat ik jarenlang heb moeten doorstaan. Integendeel, nu ga ik voor de definitieve bevrijding, niets houdt me nog tegen.

Ik vraag me af of er nergens een hulpgroep is voor slachtoffers van mensen met NPS. Zoniet, dan wordt het de hoogste tijd dat die er komt !!!!

----------


## Agnes574

Goed zo!!

Ik bewonder je moed en sterkte....Ik word er koud van na het lezen van al je berichten hierboven...dit verdient niemand!!!
ga voor die rust en vrijheid en ik hoop dat je de zware psychologische druk ooit ook kwijt kunt raken....ik duim voor je!!!

Veel sterkte en succes!!!

Agnes Xx

----------


## Tanit

Ik heb pas de nodige moed, de vereiste sterkte en het lucide inzicht in de situatie verkregen na 5 jaar psychotherapie ! Voordien dacht ik dat er wat aan MIJ schortte, stel je voor, ik dacht dat IK labiel was en niets waard...
Zover krijgt iemand met een NPS je immers.
Ik ging dus naar de psy om aan mezelf te werken, niet vermoedend dat het overgrote deel van het probleem bij mijn ex lag. Natuurlijk heb ik deze toestand met hem jarenlang gedoogd en ondergaan, maar mijn verleden (ouders, meer bepaald moeder met NPS) hadden mij voor hem "rijp" gemaakt als ideaal slachtoffer.
Nu ben ik er eindelijk uit, uit deze neerwaartse spiraal.
Deze week zit mijn ex een week in het buitenland, oeffff, effe rust, alhoewel het stalken voortgaat via de telefoon, de vaste en de GSM's van mij en de kinderen.

Bij de politie kennen ze het fenomeen NPS, maar naar het schijnt zijn er zeer weinig vrouwen die er na al die jaren nog tegenin gaan, ze willen wel maar kunnen het niet. 
Die vrouwen moeten geholpen worden, hun leven is een hel !
Ik vind dat de media meer aandacht aan dit soort problemen moeten besteden en ook de gerechtelijke wereld er meer rekening zou mee moeten houden. Enfin, ik zal zien wat de rechter(s) gaan zeggen op de vele processen die me zeker te wachten staan. Ik WIL immers de helft van al wat we samen bezitten, ik WIL ook alimentatie voor de kinderen en ik WIL een zeer beperkt bezoekrecht of liefst helemaal geen voor de jongsten. Hij heeft ze al genoeg gepijnigd en psychologisch gemarteld. Genoeg is genoeg.

Dank voor de steun en lieve woorden !

----------


## Agnes574

Ik geef je volledig gelijk!!

Heel veel sterkte en succes!!

Agnes Xx

----------


## Tanit

Mijn ex met NP gaat nu helemaal door het lint omdat hij begint te begrijpên dat het pleit verloren is. Je kan het zo gek niet bedenken of hij probeert het wel, met als laatste oplossing, steeds weer "ik maak je dood"...
Heb dan geantwoord dat ik, zelfs met een mes op de keel en een pistool op m'n kop, nooit meer iets met hem wil te maken hebben.
Hij weent, treurt, doet zielig, brult, bedreigt, smeekt, achtervolgt...het is alsof dat het enige is dat zijn leven nog zin geeft, hij is zelfs gestopt met werken om zich totaal op zijn doel te kunnen toelegge, nl. zijn vrouw en kinderen "recupereren" en gelukkig maken... Jaja, ons weer als zijn bezit manipuleren, dat is zijn einge betrachting.
Deze man is zo ziek, hoe heb ik het in hemelsnaam zolang met hem uitgehouden ?!?
Gelukkig zijn we met de feestdagen 2 weken weg, dan heeft hij het fluiten naar ons en kunnen we weer even op adem komen.

----------


## Agnes574

Maar lieve Tanit toch,
wat moet jij door een hel gaan nu....
Kun je hier niets tegen doen? Politie,gerecht...dat ze hem in de psychiatrie opnemen voor een tijd...dit is echt geen gezond gedrag meer!!!

Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en 2 heerlijke,rustige,ontspannen en zorgeloze weken toe,geniet er maar van!!!
Ag Xx

----------


## Tanit

Dank je voor je beste wensen Ag !

Nu, ik heb bij de politie al verschillende keren klacht ingediend voor doodsbedreigingen, tot nu toe zonder gevolg... Zo zie je maar.

Zijn gedrag is typisch voor een iemand met NP die de controle over zijn slachtoffer(s) verliest hoor, zijn gedrag komt zo uit het handboek psychologie; en het is inderdaad soms erg bar en belastend, maar ik denk zo van als ik het al die jaren vol kunnen houden heb zonder eronder door te gaan, dan kan ik het nog best een tijd volhouden om me vrij te maken hé.

Aan alle mensen die lijden aan een partner met NP, ik wens jullie voor 2008 veel sterkte en de nodige moed oml te kappen met die partner, hoop op beterschap is uitgesloten... Denk om jezelf en leef voor jezelf, niemand is zoveel opoffering en lijden waard !

----------


## Agnes574

Groot gelijk Tanit!

Jammer dat de politie niets doet...waarschijnlijk woon je in Nederland...ik heb al meer zulke verhalen gehoord en zelfs eigen ervaringen!
Hier in Belgie vind ik dat ze er gelukkig toch wel vlugger bij zijn en meer preventief optreden!

Sterkte en het beste!!!
Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Tanit

Neen hoor, ik woon wel degelijk in Belgie beste Ag.
Het klachtendossier tegen hem is ondertussen wel al behoorlijk dik, hij staat zelfs geseind voor verhoor, maar ze kunnen hem niet vinden...alhoewel hij onlangs met het vliegtuig reisde van en naar Zaventem en dus tweemaal de douane passeerde...zonder dat hem een haarbreed in de weg werd gelegd !
Ooit zal hij toch wel voor verhoor opgepakt worden denk ik dan maar. Ik weet niet of het hem iets zal uitmaken, alhoewel een PN-er eerst en vooral een dikke egoist is en dus niet gauw zijn eigen hachje zal in de waagschaal stellen, daar hoop ik maar op.

Aan iedereen een warme Kerst en een goed 2008 gewenst !

----------


## idaho

Beste Tanit,

Goed om je verhaal te lezen. Heel herkenbaar. Helaas. Ben benieuwd of en hoe je het redt in de rechtzaal. Hoe ga je dat aanpakken?
Ik heb helaas ook moeten constateren dat ik met een extreme narcist heb samengeleefd. Hoe verder weg uit mijn leven des te liever het me is. Maar hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar als je samen kinderen hebt? 
Heeft iemand nog tips om met een narcist om te gaan als je weet dat je via de kinderen toch niet helemaal van hem af komt?

Idaho

----------


## angelien

Hoi Tanit, dit verhaal lijkt op dat van mij. ik heb het grootheidswaanzin genoemt, maar mijn ex heeft precies dezelfde persoonlijkheid. Sinds 1,5 jaar zijn mijn dochtertje en ik bij hem weg, via t blijf van mijn lijf. Ik kan nu alles ,heb een baan als juf in het onderwijs. Mijn dochtertje heeft veel meer zelfvertrouwen gekregen en eigenlijk gaat het heel goed (hij vertelde altijd dat een paard een groter hoofd had dus beter kon denken dan ik. ) nu probeert hij bij de mediation me weer onderuit te krijgen.pure wraak. Mijn dochtertje heeft waarschijnlijk dyslexie, school gaat een test doen, maar bij de mediater zegt hij dat het mijn schuld is.dat ik een slechte moeder ben Ik heb alle bewijzen van school en van mijn werk,dus eigenlijk zou ik het rustig moeten zijn en niet piekeren, maar toch.Ik klap dicht ,als ik daar moet zitten.rustig blijven is het enige dat helpt.

ik wens je ook veel sterkte angelien

----------


## Felice

Hoi Tanit,

Ik hoop dat je genoten hebt van 2 hele fijne ontspannnende weken! IHeb hier net voor het eerst gelezen.
Zo iemand zuigt energie en kleeft als het ware aan je.
Je kunt je beschermen door een krachtig energetisch veld om je heen te visualiseren van licht en kracht bv. en dat ook aan de kinderen leren. Ga in gedachten in een soort reuze ballon of strandbal staan met de kinderen of alleen. Ook als je hem tegen komt, trek dit om je heen in gedachten.
Daarnaast door zoveel mogeijk daadwerkelijk afstand te houden van hem en hem niet toe te staan ( in gedachten al) dat hij jou of de kinderen iets aan doet, je te na komt.
Je bent nu heel sterk, in elk geval in je kracht voel ik.
Houd dat vast!
Maak ook gebruik van affirmaties: positieve zinnen die je ook helpen in je kracht te (gaan of blijven) staan. En herhaal die telkens weer, zodat die als een soort mantra voor je gaan werken.
Veel succes!

----------


## pieter-2008

Hallo, heb net julie berichten gelezen over het 'narcist' .
Begreep eerst niet wat narcisme inhield,maar na enkele berichten gelezen te hebben is het mij ietswat duidelijker geworden, maar echt begrijpen doe ik het nog niet,omdat ik me eigen niet voor kan stellen dat er zulken zijn,en wat voor effect/invloed het op kinderen heeft
Mocht er iemand zijn die mij het nader toe wil lichten..graag
Iniedergeval sterkte idaho,tanit en angelien

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Pieter,

Als je de rubriek 'Geestelijke gezondheid' opent zie je dat er een topic staat over Narcisme-Artikel....daar kun je de uitleg vinden wat en wie een narcist is  :Wink: 

Groetjes Agnes

----------


## angelien

Ik zou graag emailen met andere vrouwen/mannen , die net als ik met een narcist hebben samengeleefd.Ik zit in een voogdijzaak, waarbij mijn ex me op allerlei manieren probeert mij als slecht neer te zetten .liegen zelf ten koste van zijn eigen dochter is normaal voor hem.hoe ga ik daar mee om, ?
voor me zelf weet ik dat hij me als vijand ziet, maar voor haar is hij in staat om haar ,de dochter waar hij van houd? Is een normaal mens in staat om zijn dochter als potentiele hoer neer te zetten(lees grootheidswaanzin) Wat moet ik hiermee? ze houd van haar vader.Hoe ga je met je ex om in deze.Hij is haar vader ,dus hij heeft recht om haar te zien,of is dit zo schadelijk dat ik moet proberen de omgangsregeling te minimaliseren
ghroet angelien [email protected]

----------


## lemair69

Hoi Allemaal

Ik denk dat ik met een narsist hebt geleefd.

14 jr geleden ben ik getrouwd met voor mij de ware en liefde van mijn leven.(Dacht ik!!!!) We hebben drie kinderen gehad. Hij had mooie verhalen een eigen bedrijf en was een geweldigge man/vent voor iedereen.Ik gaf mijn baan op omdat ik ouderweds moeder wou zijn voor mijn kinderen. Hij vond dit ook een goed plan. Naar een jaar getrouwd begon het met schelden, dan weer zijn alles was ik en dan weer vernederen achter gesloten deuren. Ik ben een groeier in het leven met mijn hele gezin wat mij alles is. Ik werd gek van het verdraaien van dingen en mannipuleren en mij zo neerzetten naar de buitenwereld dat ik degene was die het allemaal deed. Ik maakte geen contacten meer en sloot mezelf soms op omdat ik dan weer veroordeeld werd voor niets en raakte geissoleerd.Ik ben een doener sta klaar voor mijn geliefde/maatje en kids. Die zijn mijn nr 1. Ik ben een sosiaal mens altijd geweest en komt dingen na die ik zeg tegenover mijn partner om zo samen te groeien in het leven. Ik hou van openheid eerlijkheid en dacht dit in mijn partner ook te vinden, ik hoopte een maatje te vinden hierdoor om samen mooie dingen te kunnen doen in het leven. Het was een leugen en alles wat ik aan leuke dingen en mooie dingen bedacht om gelukkig en gezellig met elkaar door het leven te gaan daarmee deed hij overal geloven dat hij alles bedacht, en ondertussen trapte hij eerst daarvoor mij in de grond en zij bijv dat ik gek was om bepaalde dingen te doen zoals theater bezoek of sauna samen. En als hij dan bij mensen zat het hoogste woord erover als andere mensen dit ook deden. Onze prive en intiemste geheimen gooide hij over tafel merkte ik en deed me erg veel pijn en verdriet. Het vrustreerde me. Hij vertelde alles bij zijn familie door en op zijn werk deed hij stoer wat hij wel had gedaan met mij en hoe. Hij vertelde bijv ooit toen ik naar een concert ging waar hij niet mee naartoe wou dus ik maar met een vriendin ging, hij me daarvoor even had gepakt (sex) zodat een ander dan mij niet moest. Vreselijk en ik moest bijna kotsen van de pijn en dacht hoe kan hij dit zeggen terwijl ik hem altijd bewees dat ik alleen van hem was en hield. Iedereen kreeg een verkeerde indruk van mij en ik durfde niets meer. Hij kneep mijn keel dicht, schopte mij en teroriseerde mij. Hij veroordeelde drank van iedereen en roken en nu we uit elkaar zijn verteld hij dat hij dit van mij niet mocht terwijl ik het juist leuk vind een lekker glaasje samen maar niet leuk als mensen aan je gaan trekken of vervelend gaan doen of agresief worden. Zijn familie was hem alles, ze hebben op mijn kinderen gespuugd lieten mijn oudste dochter tekkelen van 13 in bijzijn van hem en nog zij het zijn vrienden en laat hij alles toe wat ze zeggen of hij verteld hun de verdraaide versie van het verhaal. Hij is al 6 jaar werkeloos en ik ben vier jaar geleden al eens weggegaan omdat hij altijd maar roept Hoer, K..... wijf en ga zo maar door. Dagelijkse kost voor hem, alle vrouwen zijn hoeren. Hij loopt ook de deur plat bij vreemden mensen als ze met hem meepraten maar iemand met verstand daar komt hij niet meer en gaat steeds een deurtje verder. Bij ons thuis wou hij nooit vrienden en wou ik eens mee zei hij laat maar ik ga wel een andere keer. Midden in de nacht 3 uur zijn bed uit gaan en koffie drinken op snelweg zei hij en altijd onrust in zij lijf had hij. Nooit aan de tafel eten gezellig, zei vaak ik moet dat vreten niet en zette de frietpaan aan. Ik werd er gek van in mijn hoofd en ging zo aan mezelf twijfelen dat ik dacht dat ik gek was en zocht hulp. Het tegendeel was waar en men zei je bent psygisch en lichaamelijk mishandeld. Ik vroeg scheiding aan en naar 6 maanden ontmoete ik een jongen hij was lief en kwam uit een net gezin. Mijn ex bedreigde hem en ik ging terug. Hij beloofde te gaan werken en ons nooit meer verdriet te doen. Hij nam weer schulde mee die hij zou oplossen door te gaan werken. Mijn huis terug uit de verkoop gehaald en verder gaan opnieuw en ik geloofde blind in hem. Naar een half jaar begon het weer en vertelde hij dat ik met geen normen en waarde had hij verneederde me weer keer op keer gooide me op bed en scheeuwde tegen mijn kinderen achter gesloten deur. Hij werkte niet we konden de hypotheek niet opbrengen en kregen 10 mnd achterstand. Ik werd gek en begon een eigen zaak met tweederhandskleding. Zo kon ik ook vrij zijn en bij mijn kinderen zijn als ze me nodig hadden. Mijn moeder zei ik help jullie waar ik kan ook in de winkel. Ik ging naar een bank met een plan en kreeg krediet om uit te bouwen, hij zou me helpen met alles en admin. Uiteindelijk heeft hij mij en kids in een hel geholpen met veel stalken en nam al onze veiigheid af doordat hij me letterlijk het huis uit trapte in bijzijn van kinderen. Ik wou nooit bij hem weg ik hield van hem en als je diep in mijn hart kijkt nog steeds. Ik walg van mezelf dat dat gevoel niet weg gaat. We sliepen 7 maanden bij en met mijn moeder in tweepersoons bed met z'n vijven. Wel warm en geborgen/veilig want we hadden elkaar. Nu naar tweeenhalf jr uit elkaar en gescheiden ben ik een gescheiden jongen tegengekomen. ook deze heeft hij bedreigd. Ik heb zelfs aangifte moeten doen tegen mijn wil tegen mijn ex. Voor stalken is hij opgepakt en voor drankgebruik. Hij beloofde de kids veel en kwam niet opdagen of liet ze alleen voor de deur staan wachten als ze naar school moesten. Hij laat zijn kinderen vernederen en pijn doen, betaald geen allimentatie maar heeft voor telefoon en andere dingen wel geld. Zijn oudste dochter heeft reuma al 7 jaar en is nog nooit meegegaan naar ziekenhuis. Op schoolgesprek van alle drie de kids kwam altijd van mij af of ik moest alleen, maar wel met en naar buitenwereld de geweldigerd zijn met een charmante lach. Mijn oudste zit op voortgezetonderwijs en hij betaald nergens aan mee voor school en is nergens in geintresseerd wat ze doen. Mijn moeder moest daar geld voor lenen. Ik zit echt aan het einde van me latijn. Een eigen zaak en opvoeden in zowel kosten en zorg voor kinderen opdraaien plus een ex die me dagelijks lastig valt en inbreuk maakt op mijn leven op elke manier. Ik heb geen kracht meer op al mijn energie te gebruiken bij politie omdat mijn tyd kostbaar is voor opvoeden van mijn kinderen. Die moeten zo min mogelijk lijden. Ze zijn mij alles door wat we hebben meegemaakt. We hebben een huisje, ik werk keihard en ik zorg met liefde in alles voor ze. Hun moeten veilig groot worden en weten wat liefde is aan je lieve mensen om je heen. Hun veiligheid is een heel eind terug alleen is er een grte zorg. Hij wil stark komen als hij geld heeft om zijn kinderen te halen. Ik ben nu net een havik dit op haar nest zit. Ze mogen geen pijn meer mijn kinderen, nooit meer want dat gaat gebeuren. Ik gun hem zijn kinderen nu niet meer wat hij met mij deed doet hij ook met hun. ze zijn kwetsbaar en houden van hem en zijn een prooi en dat vind ik niet goed voor ontwikkeling dat ze gemannipuleerd worden.
Ik wil een boek schrijven en wie weet waar ik terecht kan en hoe. ik ben een goeduitziende vrouw niemand ziet aan de buitenkant wat ik doormaakt al ga ik dood vanbinnen. Ze zijn zelfs nog jarloers hoe ik het doe allemaal en mijn kindjes zien er mooi en lekker verzorgt uit. Ik ben een gevoelsmens en suppersterk, te sterk denk ik zodat dit ook lang door kan gaan. Wie wil mailen of reageren hoe ik al de pijn en verdriet en mijn kinderen kan beschermen. ik gun ze hem nu niet meer, het zal hem gaan om mij via de kids info te krijgen en mij er mee pakken. Liefde komt uit je hart zonder geld en materialisme. Je hoort er te staan in nood. Hij liet en laat ons barsten in alles. En het ergste hij roemd zichzelf en vind zich de perfecte man in alles. Ik doe alles fout en ben niets waard zegt hij. Ik heb af en toe nu achtervolgingswaanzin lijkt het wel.
Hoe hou ik dit vol???? Kosten van alles mijn kindjes moeten netjes opgroeien met normen en waaarden en liefde voor elkaar.
Dat is mijn doel van mijn leven voorlopig en voor hun hou ik het voel.

----------


## angelien

Hoi, allemaal,
Hoemeer ik lees over narcisme, hoe banger ik wordt. Het is niet voor te stellen dat iemand de ander koste wat kost kapot wil maken. liegt en bedriegd en het zelf nog geloofd ook. Je moet zelf eerst sterker worden, wil je inzien wat er gebeurt is.Ik heb altijd gedacht dat een mens niet zo kon zijn en dat ik het waarschijnlijk niet goed begrepen had. Nu mijn ex opelijk mijn vijand is(zijn denkbeeld wie niet voor me is is tegen me) ik ben uiteindelijk naar het blijf van mijn lijf huis gegaan,zal ik nog lang last hebben van hem,constant met bewijzen tegen zijn leugens moeten komen en telkens in angst moeten leven. ik wens iedereen die net als ik met de haat van een narcist zit heel veel sterkte 

angelien

----------


## Tanit

Beste Lemair69 en Angelien,
Wij zijn sterke vrouwen, we zijn gevoelsmensen en hebben veel liefde te geven. Juist daarom kreeg een manipulatieve perverte narcist bij ons voet aan wal, dat is wat ik las in een boek. Dat is waar !
We mogen niet opgeven, we moeten doorgaan voor onze kinderen en vooral VOOR ONSZELF ! Niemand heeft het recht ons zo te behandelen.
We zullen er uiteindelijk wel uitkomen en een eigen nieuw leven hebben.
Zelf denk ik dat het uiterst belangrijk is dat je een advokaat hebt die het probleem van iemand met NP goed kent, zodat hij/zij dat ook in de rechtbank kan aankaarten en bewijzen.
Ik wens jullie veel goede moed toe en NOOIT OPGEVEN is de boodschap.

Oh ja, in dat boek las ik ook dat iemand met NP uiteindelijk wel opgeeft, vooral als hij/zij een ander slachtoffer heeft gevonden...

----------


## angelien

Mijn ex had een maand nadat we weg waren al een ander slachtoffer.Zijn nieuwe vriendin en haar zoontje.Waar hij na een maand al permanent woont.Aan de enekant vind ik het fijn dat mijn dochter zo,n goede band heeft met vriendin en zoontje. Ze is lief(ik heb haar maar 2 keer gezien,maar het voelt goed) Aan de andere kant ben ik bang dat hij eerst aan het 13 jarige zoontje begint en straks aan zijn vriendin.Een jongen van 13 is zo gevoelig.Wat kan hij aanrichten!!
groet angelien

----------


## Agnes574

Ja,dat is idd wel een héél benauwende gedachte...maar meissie;weet dat je niet de hele wereld kunt verbeteren en redden!!
Denk vooral aan jezelf en je kids ok?!

Sterkte!!
Ag Xx

----------


## Felice

beste Lemair 69,

Ik heb net je hele verhaal gelezen en vind het echt heel erg wat je meemaakt.
Ik voel dat je een lieve moeder bent die alles vor haar kinderen over heeft en grootse plannen had over en voor het leven met haar man en kinderen. Je hebt de verkeerde man getrouwd, in elk geval, een onvolwassen man, die nog niet klaar was om een relatie aan te gaan. Ik hoop echt dat je dr kracht blijft voelen en blijft voeden om geestelijk geen slachtoffer te worden van hem (dit geldt natuurlijk voor alle partners van zo'n NP.)
Je geest kan hij niet breken, slechts je lichaam...
maar ook dáarvan blijft hij hoop ik voortaan af, evenals van je kinderen.
Houd vol, terwille van jezelf en je kinderen. Hij en niemand is het waard als je eronder door gaat. Laat hem in liefde los, echt los, ga desnoods ergens anders wonen om opnieuw te beginnen. Vertrouw op jezelf en de kinderen, geef hen veiligheid zoveel je kunt en schakel deskundige hulp in! Je hoeft het niet alleen te doen! Ga naar maatschappelijk werk, je huisarts, vertel wat er gaande is. Het is geen schande! Dat zou het wel zijn als je het in de doofpot stopt en je kinderen en jij er onder lijden. En je ex heeft ook hulp nodig trouwens, ik hoop dat hij die ook gaat zoeken en krijgt. 

Ook de anderen hier wens ik uiteraard veel sterkte, maar heb ''toevallig'' deze van Lemair gelezen, teveel om alles te gaan lezen hierover...wat een vreselijke situaties, waak over jezelf en help jezelf, je bent verantwoordelijk voor je eigen leven!
Sterkte allemaal, liefs, Felice

----------


## savrie

wat ik hier allemaal lees???
gewoon niet te begrijpen!!
had nog nooit van narcisme gehoord!
ik krijg gewoon rillingen van al die verhalen!
ik wens jullie bij deze dan ook heel veel sterkte toe!!
liefs

----------


## angelien

lemaire , ik zou graag met je willen mailen. Mijn ex is ook zo, en probeerd ook al heb ik nu (werk en een eigen huis) nog steeds te treiteren.Het houdt nooit op, omdat ze wraak willen/Het maakt niet uit hoe. Via hun eigen kind of via de belastingdienst.wil je me aub mailen. misschien kunnen we samen sterk zijn. [email protected] groetjes angelien

----------


## angelien

> Beste Tanit,
> 
> Goed om je verhaal te lezen. Heel herkenbaar. Helaas. Ben benieuwd of en hoe je het redt in de rechtzaal. Hoe ga je dat aanpakken?
> Ik heb helaas ook moeten constateren dat ik met een extreme narcist heb samengeleefd. Hoe verder weg uit mijn leven des te liever het me is. Maar hoe krijg je dat voor elkaar als je samen kinderen hebt? 
> Heeft iemand nog tips om met een narcist om te gaan als je weet dat je via de kinderen toch niet helemaal van hem af komt?
> 
> Idaho


Ik denk dat alleen feiten werken, en alleen op de lange termijn. de narcist is in staat om je weg te zetten als een potentieel slechte moeder, is bereid om over al over te liegen. alleeen tijd geeft je het voordeel.Tijd laat zien dat er een gek bezig is. en hoe moeilijk jet ook is daar moet je op wachten.
angelien

----------


## Tanit

Nog even iets van me laten horen hier.
We zijn nu ettelijke maanden verder en ikzelf en de kinderen zijn nog steeds gezond en wel, ondanks alle dreigementen van de kant van mijn ex.
Ik ben volop bezig om juridisch mijn gelijk te halen : alimentatie voor de kinderen (ex weigert ook maar 1 euro te geven), de helft van onze gezamelijke onroerend goed-bezittingen (ex dreigt met de dood als ik ook maar iets opeis), weigering van bezoekrecht (de kinderen willen hem nooit meer zien)...
Het is een lange weg, maar de tijd speelt in ons voordeel. De kinderen worden ouder en sterker en ikzelf ontdek nog alle dagen hoeveel vreugde het leven voor mij in petto had !
Uiteindelijk is de grote verliezer in dit alles...mijn ex. Hij blijft alleen en verbitterd rondjes draaien, kan onmogelijk uit zijn zieke spiraal stappen.
Nog groot nieuws : ik heb nu een lieve vriend, iemand die écht om me geeft, die niets eist en zeer veel geeft. Heb me wel enorm moeten inspannen om weer iemand toe te laten van me te houden, was eerst erg op mijn hoede en wantrouwend, maar ook op dat gebied heb ik enorme vorderingen gemaakt. Ik weet nu dat een relatie ook anders, gezond kan zijn en een zeer grote bron van vreugde en welbehagen. Was voor mij vroeger onbekend...
Ik blijf wel nog mijn therapeute zien, het helpt om alles in het juiste perspectief te houden.

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Tanit,

Wat ben ik blij te horen dat alles zo goed met jou en je kinderen gaat!!
Ondanks alle heissa van het juridische getouwtrek...
Ik wens je alle geluk van de wereld toe meid: je verdient het dubbel en dik!!!

Xx

----------


## willem barten

Ik voel dat ik toch moet reageren.
Ik heb een persoonlijkheidsstoornis cluster B dat wil zeggen, Narcistische trekken, neiging tot Borderline met scicoïde trekken.
Ik herken bovenstaand dan ook helemaal en wens iedereen die met zo'n persoon te maken heeft gehad veel sterkte toe.
Ik ben een einzelgänger en ging als suksesvol muzikant door het leven ik heb "gelukkig" geen mensen beschadigd integendeel ik heb wat vrienden die mij begrijpen en die ik begrijp.
Ik heb veel gestudeerd om mijn ziektebeeld te kunnen begrijpen en sinds een jaar of vijf heb ik veel inzichten gekregen.
Door mijn opvoeding ben ik erg beschadigd ik ben een zogenaamd jong verlatene dat wil zeggen als kind al aan mijn lot overgelaten.
Ik handel dus alleen vanuit de kennis die ik door schade en schande heb geleerd.
Ik kan de Narcist dan ook niet verkeerd beoordelen ik kan alleen zeggen als je zwak bent in je zelfbeeld mijd zo'n persoon ook al kan hij of zij er niets aan doen (narcisme is niet af te leren de persoon moet wilsbekwaam genoeg zijn om inzicht in het ziektebeeld te willen krijgen).
Let wel: Ik ben niet DE Narcist of DE Borderliner, deze symptomen zijn niet aangeboren maar aangeleerd en dat is gelukkig mijn redding geweest.
Als je ouder wordt krijg je steeds meer te maken met het verleden en je gemaakte fouten die te herleiden zijn tot het ziektebeeld en dat maakt mij op dit moment zo verdrietig, ik ben moe zie het niet meer zitten omdat ik zoveel zie en denk en voel.

----------


## joke egmond

Ik heb 1 1/2 jaar een relatie gehad met een man met nps .Vorige week na ontdekking dat hij vreemd is gegaan tijdens mijn vakantie met mijn kinderen de relatie beeindigd. In het begin werd ik op handen gedragen het was een groot feest, totdat ik mijn eigen mening en ideeen meer begon te ventileren. Dit leide geheid tot een woede uitbarsting vaak had ik amper door waarom hij zo kwaad werd en begon je te proberen uit te leggen wat je bedoelde of juist niet bedoeld heel vermoeiend en op een gegeven moment ook frustrerend.

De laatste maanden werd zijn gedrag steeds extremer hoewel hij mij kon verrassen met kadootjes kon ik daar tegenover bijna niets meer goed doen. Na de ontdekking van zijn vreemdgaan word ik gestraft door mij te negeren. Hij neemt contakt op waarneer hij mijn beschuldigen heeft verwerkt, bij een narcist werkt het altijd omgekeerd het komt er op neer dat het mijn schuld is dat hij vreemd is gegaan en als je niet oppas ga je het nog geloven ook. Om maar aan te geven hoe zo iemand de feiten verdraaid.
Een raad kom je in aanraking met een narcist. WEGWEZEN!

----------


## angelien

hoi. ik ben net terug van een verschrikkelijke 2 weken. mijn ex had mijn dochtertje ontvoerd. haar gehouden na het omgangs weekend.omdat hij zijn zin niet kreeg schreef hij me de dag dat ik haar op zou halen ZE BLIJFT BIJ MIJjuridisch stond het niet goed op papier omdat we alles bij de mediater zouden bespreken. daar ging hij dwars liggen met de woorden ze is een slechte moeder.ik ben door een hel gegaan tot de officier van justitie eindelijk toestemming gaf haar met de politie op te halen.10 dagen heb ik alleen maar gebeld,politie vrienden en iedere dag leek het of ik haar kon halen. het was een hel . ze had waar hij bij zat tegen de politie gezegt dat ze naar me toe wilde,maar hij luisterde niet.ze heeft zich machteloos gevoeld. ik kon haar niet alleen halen omdat hij me anders in haar bijzijnwat had gedaan.tegen de politie loog hij dat hij haar nooit zag.we krijgen nooit rust.
groetjes angelien

----------


## Tanit

Je krijgt ooit wel rust Angelien, maar het kan nog zeker een tijd duren... Zo gaat dat met die nps-ers.
Ze liegen en bedriegen erop los en spelen het vaak klaar om ook anderen voor hun karretje te spannen, maar vroeg of laat vallen ze door de mand.
Ik wens je veel moed toe en hoop het beste voor jou en je kind !
Zelf werd ik gisteren op straat nog aangevallen door mijn nps-ex. Hij sleurde me bij de haren uit de auto en gelukkig kwamen omstaanders tussen toen hij begon te slaan. Alles omdat ik het lef had om juridische stappen te ondernemen teneinde te krijgen wat me toekomt.
Vandaag zweert hij weer bij hoog en laag dat "ik de vrouw van zijn leven ben"...en "niets teveel is om voor mij te doen"...
Inderdaad, een NPS-er in jouw buurt : WEGWEZEN !!!!

----------


## mical

Ik ben sinds een paar maanden weg bij een NPSer. Gelukkig geen gezamelijke kinderen!!! Wat een hel is leven met zo iemand! Hij is mij een tijd lastig blijven vallen, maar mijn methode om van hem af te komen was hem met woorden met de grond gelijk maken. Dat kon hij toch echt niet verkroppen en hij zocht geen contact meer ( wel nog aantal pesterijen).
Laat voelen dat je sterker bent ( al voel je je nu niet zo!)

----------


## Brange

Ik zie dat dit een oud topic is maar wilde toch even reageren vanuit mijn eigen ervaring. 

Keer op keer heb ik mezelf verwijten gemaakt, steeds gekeken naar wat ik fout had gedaan en waar ik eventueel kon verbeteren. Heb bij een therapeut gelopen, ook vanwege mijn verleden die bepaald geen rozengeur en manenschijn was. Nu was het ook de positie waarin ik stond, 4 kinderen en alleenstaand met een man die mij mijn leven soms onmogelijk maakte.
Waar ik begon, in 2000, met hem en 3 kinderen...werd eindelijk hemels. Gevoelens, intens en open naar elkaar toe, werd al snel afbraak na 3 maanden relatie. De ene ruzie volgde naar de andere ruzie. Zoveel verbaal geweld waarin ik helemaal onderuit werd getrapt, geestelijk moest ik die goot in. Nu ben ik vrij sterk en laat het kaas niet van mijn brood af-eten. Ja met alleen maar broers om mij heen wist ik wel wat knokken was. Er werden mij dikwijls gouden bergen beloofd, ook verbetering, maar niets was waar. 

Ex heeft een jeugd gekend waarin hij zichzelf groot moest brengen. Zijn moeder had de poten genomen, toen ex 5 jaar jong was, en vader kon niet voor zijn kids zorgen omdat hij een alcoholist was. Na een jaar in een weeshuis te hebben gezeten, kreeg zijn oma het voor elkaar voor hun te zorgen. Dit niet in dank van opa...die wilde zijn ouwe dag zo niet doorbrengen en opa's frustraties werden dan ook gebotvierd op ex en zijn zussen. Wat hier steeds naar voren kwam was dat opa herhaardelijk bleef zeggen dat mijn ex toch niets kon en voor de honden niet deugden.

In mijn relatie met mijn ex heeft hij mij geestelijk zo vernederd, zelfs in mijn zwangerschap (ja uiteindelijk was ik heel snel zwanger) kreeg ik de nodige psychische trappen. Moest herhaaldelijk aanhoren dat het kindje helemaal niet van hem hoefde te zijn, dit kon net zo goed van de achterbuurman zijn of van mijn ex-man. Ik was een h***, s***, k**w*** en bovenal een manupilerend ziekelijk k****rwijf. Tijdens deze ruzies was het huis ook te klein en vlogen de woorden met voorhangel k****r (ja die ziekte) door het huis. Deze ruzies gingen zover dat mijn spullen het moesten ontgelden, zelfs mijn ramen zijn er uitgegooid, door hem, de stoeptegels vlogen letterlijk naar binnen. Hij heeft het 1x gepresteerd om zijn pols door te snijden, ik vond groot geschreven op mijn muur terug (met zijn eigen bloed geschreven): IK HOU VAN JE XXX. 

Iedere keer nam hij weer de poten en kwam weer terug...Ik? onnozele IK ja...praten en weer verder en maar weer geloven dat het zou verbeteren. Inmiddels verhuisd, daar precies hetzelfde....ik werd het huis uitgedreven met kinderen en al, hij had zich in gesloten. Nog terug met iemand erbij, het huis in, met als resultaat dat meneer met een mes klaar stond dus ja....eruit natuurlijk. Heel politie korps erbij, totdat hij een agent begon te bedreigen, door de brievenbus heen want zo communiceerde hij met de politie. Uiteindelijk brandweer erbij want hij had gezegd de gaskraan open te draaien. Totdat het zover kwam dat hij uit huis werd gehaald door politie en werd afgevoerd. Maar keer op keer heeft hij zich bij mijn binnen weten te praten, lieve goed bedoelde woorden waar ik nu inmiddels ook van weet dat dit alles om aandacht was. Hij eist meer aandacht dan mijn 4 kinderen bij elkaar.

Oktober vorig jaar, naardat ik een relatie had beïndigd, kwam hij weer op mijn pad. Ik wist dat hij we geen relatie konden hebben, het zou toch weer van voor af aan gaan. Hij wilde weer instappen met mij. Waarom ik het dan uberhaupt geprobeerd heb, ja weer, is mij nog steeds een raadsel. Het houden van zal het wel geweest zijn want ook al weet ik al jaren dat hij geestelijk niet in orde is, toch blijft daar dat plekje in mijn hart voor hem. Hij weet daar als geen ander misbruik van te maken. Het ook niet lang mogen duren, een weekje... Ik kwam erachter dat hij meerdere vrouwen er op nahoudt. Bij iedere vraag die ik hem stelde, kreeg ik een ontwijkend antwoord, een leugen of helemaal geen antwoord. Alles werd, zoals gewoonlijks, weer in mijn schoenen geschoven. Op de vraag waarom hij zo handelde, hij wilde tenslotte weer een relatie met mij, kreeg ik te horen dat dat helemaal niet zo was, hij had nooit gezegd weer iets met mij te willen starten. Ik ben zijn leugens, ontkenningen, ontwijkingen en mooie praatjes meer dan zat!!!

Tenslotte had hij mij ook niet voor zijn eigen alleen. Des te meer vrouwen, des te meer aandacht en ondertussen kan hij zijn verhaal kwijt, mij ten gronde richten met zijn leugens. Ik heb mijn rug toe gekeerd en hem letterlijk in een mail gezegd dat hij nu dood kon vallen. Zijn zoontje ziet hij ook niet, voor de zoveelste keer heeft hij deze aan de kant geschopt en ik heb hem nu helemaal het recht ontnomen, net als ik...is ons kind ook geen speelbal. 
8 lange jaren heb ik hem alles aangedaan. Dat hij in het gevang heeft gezeten, door eigen toedoen, heb ik hem aangedaan. Dat hij mij de huid heeft volgescholden, heb ik zelf gedaan. 8 lange jaren heb ik hem zwart gemaakt naar de buitenwereld toe, heb ik nooit oprecht van hem gehouden en had ik meerdere persoonlijkheden want hij wist niet wie ik was. Ik heb al die jaren een masker gedragen....Ik ben degene met borderline en ziekelijk jaloers. Hij is zo goed, brengt leuke kadootjes mee en bovenal is hij in sex niet te stuiten, geen sex is kans op ruzie of haalt hij het wel bij een ander. Duw je hem een veer in zijn kont, is het niet goed want hij wil geen complimentjes, het is toch normaal dat je goede leuke dingen doet maar als je hem ergens op wijst, dan is het huis te klein en wordt er gezegd dat er nooit eens een compliment van afkan, dat hij alles verkeerd doet en hij niet als hond behandeld wenst te worden.

Hij heeft dingen verkeerd gedaan, zo zegt hij, maar kan het toch niet meer terug draaien. Naar de vraag:"wat heb je dan verkeerd gedaan?" Krijg ik geen antwoord, het moet in de doofpot maar die doofpot is inmiddels een mestput geworden die ik nu dicht laat, overheen probeer te stappen en verder te gaan op mijn eigen weg. Soms is dat moeilijk omdat ik geneigd ben mezelf af te vragen waar ik het anders had kunnen doen, of hoe ik het anders had kunnen doen. Hier kan ik me geen antwoord op bedenken omdat ik het uiteindelijk nooit goed had kunnen doen in zijn ogen, ja op de momenten dat hij weer in mijn leven wilde komen....dan deed ik het o zo goed en werd ik de hemel in geprezen. Nu is het gedaan, ik ben niet meer om zijn vinger te winden.

In jullie verhalen las ik zoveel herkenning, ik heb met open mond zitten lezen en voel nu eindelijk na zoveel jaren dat ik mijn antwoord heb. Na de twijfel over zware adhd, borderline en schizofrenie.....ja dit is het! Dank jullie wel dat ik mijn verhaal kan delen maar ook jullie ervaringen heb mogen lezen. Dit is natuurlijk een klein stukje verhaal uit mijn 8 jaar geschiedenis maar geeft al wel opluchting. Mijn dank.

Groetjes Brange

----------


## mical

Onderstaand mijn verhaal. Als verwerking heb ik het opgeschreven en wil hiermee een ieder waarschuwen. Nee, mensen die het niet mee hebben gemaakt, ze begrijpen niet dat je dit soort dingen toelaat.....

*Ex partner met NPS ( narcisme)*

Ongeveer zes jaar geleden ben ik gescheiden. Ik ben met mijn twee jonge kinderen verhuisd naar een leuk huisje. Ik had een goede baan, een leuk huis en co-ouderschap met mijn ex man, wat heel goed liep. Mijn leven was prima in orde.

Een jaar of drie terug ging het toch kriebelen..wil ik altijd alleen blijven? Dat idee vond ik niet fijn. Een vriendin raadde mij voor de gein aan eens op internet te gaan zoeken . Ik heb mij aangemeld bij een datingsite.
Na een maand hield ik het wel voor gezien. Naar mijn idee waren er weinig serieuze mannen aanwezig. Op de valreep ontmoette ik R. We zijn gaan mailen en chatten. Het leek de perfecte man voor mij. Geïnteresseerd, dol op en actief met zijn kinderen. Noem maar op. Alles wat ik zocht in een man had hij gewoon!
Een paar weken later hebben we elkaar voor het eerst gezien. De eerste tien minuten dacht ik Nee, dit is hem niet.. Hij praatte erg veel over zichzelf en er kwam naar voren dat hij met vrij veel mensen problemen had. Zijn ex-vrouw ( de moeder van zijn twee kinderen), de buren, collegas, zijn moeder). Hij ratelde aan één stuk door en ik raakte de draad snel kwijt.
Toch heb ik ingestemd met een tweede ontmoeting. Achteraf denk ik dat ik niet waar wilde hebben dat hij niet zo leuk was als hij leek. Zijn overdreven praten weet ik aan zenuwen voor onze ontmoeting.
Van het één kwam het ander ik ontmoette al snel zijn kinderen en dat klikte perfect. Mijn kinderen en zijn kinderen konden ook vanaf dag één goed met elkaar opschieten. Er bleven wel wat dingetjes die ik niet zo leuk vond aan hem, maar ach..niemand is toch perfect? Ook weet ik dat weer aan zijn werkeloosheid op dat moment.
Een jaar na onze eerste ontmoeting zijn we gaan samenwonen. Ik ben, 40 km verderop bij hem ingetrokken met mijn kinderen. Hij had een redelijk groot koophuis, groot genoeg voor ons en onze kinderen ( zijn kinderen waren er ook de helft van de week). R startte zijn bedrijf op en alles leek voor de wind te gaan. Zo kabbelde het een jaartje verder met wat ups en wat downs.
Een jaar geleden begon R. echter steeds raarder gedrag te vertonen. Hij werd steeds dominanter, ging ineens allerlei regels instellen en kreeg regelmatig een woede uitbarsting om erg kleine dingen. Omdat hij letterlijk dag en nacht werkte dacht ik dat hij overspannen werd. Toen het in korte tijd erger en erger werd ben ik eens op internet gaan speuren. De kenmerken die hij ging vertonen deden mij denken aan Asperger ( een autistische aandoening). Alles moest zoals HIJ het wilde, ik deed nooit iets goed, mijn kinderen deden nooit iets goed, geen inlevend vermogen, alleen maar praten en nooit luisteren,
Toen hij op een gegeven moment in een ruzie mijn zoontje mishandelde omdat deze het voor mij opnam ben ik weg gevlucht. Ik heb een weekend bij mijn moeder gelogeerd. Mijn baan was ik inmiddels al kwijt. Deze relatie kostte mij zo enorm veel energie ik was overspannen en kon er echt niet meer bij werken!
Na duizend sorrys en beloftes over dat hij hulp zou zoeken ben ik terug gegaan. Ik hield van deze man en was overtuigd van zijn goede bedoelingen, ondanks alle ellende. Samen zijn we ( uiteindelijk onder zijn protest) naar zijn huisarts gegaan. Deze raadde een psychiatrisch onderzoek aan omdat R. al vaker met deze klachten bij hem was geweest. Daar schrok ik van!!! Dat wist ik niet! De reden die hij opgaf voor zijn scheiding was dat zijn ex-vrouw zo labiel , depressief en altijd overspannen was.
Maar goed, tevens heb ik gezorgd dat wij ondersteuning kregen van maatschappelijk werk. Het leek een paar weken iets beter te gaan, maar van de een op de andere dag was zijn gedrag weer terug en dan tien keer erger! De grootste ruzie, een weekend lang, omdat ik bijv. huzarensalade had gekocht voor bij het gourmetten. Dat hoort niet Is mijn vlees niet goed genoeg voor jou?! De tuin waaraan hij niets deed had ik opgeruimd en gedaan. Wekenlang bonje, omdat ik het zand had geharkt en dat vond hij niet mooi. Mijn kinderen, die inmiddels veel vriendjes hadden in de nieuwe woonplaats, mochten van hem ineens niet meer na schooltijd afspreken, want dat vond hij niet nodig. Hoe leg je ze dat uit???
Een redelijk gesprek was niet meer mogelijk. Hij deed in zijn ogen nooit wat verkeerd, alles was mijn schuld ( of op het werk de schuld van bazen, collegas of thuis de schuld van de buren, zijn ex-vrouw.R. zag zichzelf altijd als slachtoffer van de hele wereld). De ene woede uitbarsting op de andere volgde. Ik ( en mijn kinderen!) werd uitgescholden voor vanalles en nog wat. Dagelijks!
Ik liep op mijn tenen en mijn laatste loodjes Mijn god, als ik maar niet per ongeluk wat doe wat hem niet zint, Als mijn kinderen maar niet iets doen wat hem niet zint! en mijn kinderen waren bang dat hij mij of hen wat aan zou doen.
Een dag voor de verjaardag van mijn jongste ben ik weg gevlucht. Hij kreeg zon agressieve aanval, bedreigde mij in die mate, dat ik met niets alleen mijn hondje naar de school van de kinderen ben gegaan, ze op heb gehaald en gevlucht ben. 
Achter gebleven met niets, helemaal niets. Ik heb niet eens een woning met mijn kinderen ( en nog maar de vraag of ik er op korte termijn één krijg). Wat er na de beëindiging van de relatie nog allemaal is gebeurd zal ik jullie besparen. 
Uit het onderzoek bij de psychiater is gebleken dat hij een narcistische persoonlijkheidsstoornis heeft. Helaas zien mensen die hier aan lijden niet dat er iets mis met hen is. De hele wereld is gek, behalve zij. Hij zal dus ook nooit in therapie gaan en er zal nooit verbetering komen. Sterker nogdeze aandoening schijnt met het klimmen der jaren alleen maar erger te worden.
Gebroken en berooid ben ik achter gebleven, maar ik heb één groot voordeel op hem. Ik weet dat ik mijzelf redden kan, dat het een tijd zal durenmaar dat ik mijn leven weer op orde krijg! Hij zal blijven vervallen in zijn oude gedrag en uiteindelijk zal alles mislukken in zijn leven.
Geloof medit is mijn verhaal nog maar héél in het kort. Leven met een narcist is een ware hel!
Ik wil van uit mijn ervaring dan ook iedereen waarschuwen.Negeer niet signalen die er zijn Narcisten kunnen zich een tijd lang mooi voordoen, ze voelen feilloos aan wat JIJ wilt horen, maar de ware aard zal altijd boven komen. Voor mij is het redelijk laat, ik heb de signalen genegeerd. Hopelijk kan ik met mijn verhaal anderen behoeden voor een groot drama!

----------


## Tanit

Beste Mical en Brange,
Jullie verhalen zijn zo herkenbaar voor al wie met een NPS-er ooit heeft samengeleefd of nog samenleeft.
Mensen die er nooit mee te maken gehad hebben kunnen zich inderdaad niet voorstellen waarom iemand in 's hemelsnaam zoveel gedoogd en het zolang laat duren !
NPS-ers herkennen feilloos hun "prooi", hun slachtoffers zijn meestal lieve, sociaalvoelende en zeer meelevende personen met een laag zelfbeeld. Ze doen zich aanvankelijk zeer goed voor, men vangt immers geen vliegen met azijn ! Maar eenmaal het salchtoffer goed "verankerd" is valt het masker af en stilaan komt de waarheid naar voor.
Ik wens jullie veel goede moed, we gaan ervoor en we komen er wel uit, wij zijn inderdaad sterker dan onze vroegere "beul" !
Ik hoop zo dat onze getuigenissen anderen voor hetzelfde kwaad kunnen behoeden. Immers, veel slachtoffers weten nog niet waar ze mee te maken hebben en als men het "erkent" dan is de genezing ingezet !

----------


## mical

Mijn verhaal komt in de VRIENDIN en in de MAGRIET. Ik weet niet precies wanneer. Laat de hele wereld maar weten dat deze stoornis bestaat. Hopelijk behoedt het anderen voor een hoop ellende als ze deze stoornis ( op tijd) herkennen!!!

----------


## rots en water

Ook ik heb een huwelijk achter de rug met een narcist. Aangezien meneer tevens een heel gehaaid jurist is en zijn geraffineerde charme heel berekenend, heeft het heel lang geduurd voordat ik achter zijn ware aard kwam. Gedurende ons tien-jarige huwelijk heeft hij een dubbelleven geleid waarbij hij grote schulden heeft gemaakt. Toen door zijn werkgever werd ontdekt dat hij had gefraudeerd ( onder meer om zijn sexuele uitspattingen en zijn hoge levensstandaard te bekostigen) barstte ook de bom onder ons huwelijk. Een pijnlijke en moeizame scheiding volgde. Hoewel ik eerst de hoop had dat ons huwelijk kon worden gered (tenslotte betekende de veiligheid die ik bij hem dacht te hebben, de vertrouwdheid en het ouderschap van onze 4 kinderen dat wij deelden heel veel voor mij) kwam bij onze bijeenkomsten bij de mediator zijn ware aard pas boven. Ik was verbijsterd dat mijn man, die voor mij de wereld betekende en die zich er altijd op vooraan liet staan zo open en eerlijk te zijn, zich zo bot en gewetenloos opstelde. Nog voor ons huwelijk was ontbonden was hij al gevlucht in een nieuwe relatie en keek hij nauwelijks meer op of om naar onze kinderen. Ik moest, bij gebrek aan alimentatie de kinderen zelfs van zwemles halen terwijl hij met z'n nieuwste verovering op Barbedos zat! De diagnose NPS die een psycholoog in die tijd bij hem stelde hield hij voor de buitenwereld angstvallig verborgen: hij kon de confrontatie met zichzelf niet aan en verweet mij dat ik hem in een kwaad daglicht wou stellen. Mijn schoonfamilie, met wie ik altijd een goed contact had, kwam in een loyaliteitsconflict en kozen er, ondanks zijn immorele wangedrag, voor verder geen contact meer met mij te hebben. Aanvankelijk was het voor mij echt overleven maar inmiddels hebben mijn kinderen en ik ons leven weer aardig op de rails, zelfs nadat bij mij vorig jaar baarmoederhalskanker werd geconstateerd ( mogelijk het gevolg van zijn hoerenloperij en andere schuinsmarcheerderij). 
Inmiddels zijn wij zes jaar gescheiden, de vriendin van destijds heeft hij ingeruild voor een jonger en rijker model, waarmee hij nu aan een tweede leg begint. Ik ben er van overtuigd dat ook zij niet weet wie de man werkelijk is. En hoewel hij onze kinderen inmiddels weer 1 x per 14 dagen ziet is hun contact moeizaam. De kinderen zijn bang voor zijn extreme woede-uitbarstingen en durven dus niet tegen hem in te gaan. Hij heeft er geen idee van wat er werkelijk in ze omgaat en toont ook geen enkele interesse in hun schoolprestaties, alle aandacht gaat naar en over hemzelf!
Maar waar ik momenteel het meeste last van heb is dat hij, uit rancune, geen gelegenheid voorbij laat gaan om mij te laten merken dat ik de grote boosdoener ben en helaas lukt het hem nogsteeds om mij tot op het bot te kwetsen. Ik had de illusie dat een scheiding een einde aan dat getreiter zou brengen, maar waarschijnlijk heb ik, zolang hij nog leeft, levenslang! 
Hij leeft weer als een grote meneer en vertelt aan iedereen die het maar horen wil dat hij wel bij mij weg moest want hij had het zo slecht bij mij! Hij doet er nog steeds alles aan om mij onderuit te halen, omdat ik in zijn ogen degene ben die hem heeft ontmanteld. Maar sadder & wiser ben ik nu beter is staat hem van repliek te dienen al

----------


## mical

Mijn narcist krijgt niet de kans het verborgen te houden :Wink: . Ik heb zijn exvrouw ingelicht ( de moeder van zijn kinderen) die ook tegen een muur van 'wat is er toch aan de hand?' liep en zelfs zijn buren ( die precies alles mee kregen van zijn karakter en hem sowieso al wel kunnen schieten na 14 jaar!).
In alles ( boedel ed.) werkt hij mij tegen. Ik pak dit mannetje terug met zijn eigen middelen ipv in elkaar te kruipen zoals ik tijdens onze relatie deed!!!!! :Mad: 
Dat zal wel mijn manier van het verwerken zijn....

En ja...de psychiater die de diagnose heeft gesteld was tuurlijk heeeeeeeeeeeel onkundig! Grrrr......!!!!

----------


## Tanit

Ik wens jullie allemaal echt veel goede moed toe en erg veel sterkte ! We hebben het nodig, maar 1 ding staat voor mij als een paal boven water : NOOIT OFTE NIMMER WIL IK ME ERONDER LATEN KRIJGEN DOOR DEZE KEREL, GENOEG IS GENOEG !
Nu heeft mijn ex nogmaals zijn duivelse aard laten blijken, hij heeft een deel van mijn familie "bespeeld" en stilaan op zijn hand weten krijgen door de zielepoot uit te hangen en mij zwart te maken (jaja, ik heb inmiddels een nieuwe vriend, dat mag natuurlijk niet!). Dat hij constant via msn dates versiert, dat weet namelijk geen kat. Hij speelt het grote slachtoffer, dat wist ik wwel op voorhand, maar toch doet het pijn als je naaste familie in zijn gemanipuleer meegaat...
Wie het niet meemaakte kan het moeilijk geloven, maar mensen met een NPS lijken wel de duivel in persoon !!!

----------


## Tanit

@ rots en water :
Volhouden, je niet laten kisten, ooit komt iedereen erachter wat voor een persoon jouw ex wel is, tot hun eigen schade en schande.
Hij is zijn "slachtoffer" kwijt en dat kan niemand met een NPS slikken, zo is dat nu eenmaal, spijtig genoeg.
Ik zeg steeds maar weer bij mezelf : "what doesn't kill you makes you stronger" en...inderdaad voel ik me nu veel en veel sterker dan ooit in mijn leven !

@ mical :
Prima dat jouw verhaal gepubliceerd wordt ! Laat je even weten wanneer, dan kan ik het tijdschrift in kwestie gaan kopen.
Zoveel mogelijk mensen dienen van NPS op de hoogte gebracht, zo kan veel ellende voorkomen of op tijd onderkend worden ! Het grote publiek dient dit te kennen, ik vind zelfs dat een rechtbank het ook zou moeten officieel erkennen !

----------


## mical

Ja, dat is zo! Het zijn wolven in schaapsklederen! Gelukkig is die van mij niet zo handig....heel veel mensen doorzien hem!

tip: kijk ook eens op http://narcismeforum.forum2go.nl
Binnenkort is er een bijeenkomst.

Het komt igg al zeker in de Margriet, onder 'haar verhaal'. Wanneer hoor ik nog, maar laat het zeker weten!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aleida

Dan zal ik ook maar eens reageren. Ik ben nog niet zo lang lid van deze site.
Ik ben getrouwd met een Narsistische Psyhopaat. Iets wat ik net weet.Omdat ik zelf in therapie ben gegaan.Naar aanleiding van mijn burnout.(dacht ik) Ik zat totaal vast,er leek geen ruimte meer in mn hoofd.Vergat dingen,was moe,en emotioneel.Nog best wel last van trouwens. Alles wat fout ging in onze relatie was mijn schuld. Was het niet de kinderen,dan wel dat ik de financieen niet goed deed,dan was ik te aardig,dan sagarijnig,dan zorgde ik niet goed voor de belangen van onze gehandicapte dochter.Dan was er niets aan mij aan,omdat ik wel eens niet met hem wilde vrijen.Want ik was alleen maar ziek,ziek en nog eens ziek. Ene griep was weg,andere griep kwam al weer. Verdenking van longembolie en ga zo maar door. De laatste keer had ik een luchtweginfectie en hij wilde sex.Toen ik hem uitlegde dat ik dat niet wilde omdat ik ook tot s'nachts druk was met onze (gehandicapte) dochter werd hij kwaad. Hij dreigde dat hij niet mee zou naar het feest van mn ouders die waren 50 jaar getrouwd.Nou zei ik,dan maar niet hoor. Blijf dan maar lekker thuis. Toen kreeg ik een kussen naar mn hoofd gegooid,en nog een.Toen het dekbed,toen de kast omver getrokken.Mijn zoon wakker gemaakt om te vertellen dat zn moeder een ander heeft.... Zijn en mijn nieuwe kleren kapot gescheurd,foto lijstjes kaopt gegooid.Daar heb ik dus melding van gedaan bij de poltitie. Had ik eigenlijk eerder moeten doen.Want hij heeft me ook al eens alle deuren van ons huis op slot gedaan zodat ik er niet meer in kon.Omdat ik niet met hem mee naar huis wilde,na het dorpsfeest. Noodgedwongen dus bij mijn broertje geslapen.En hij ontkende alles de volgende dag...waarop ik dus weer de schuld kreeg. 
Ik ga volgens hem mijn hele leven al vreemd. Maar ik ben veel te druk met zorg van onze zoon en dochter,want ondanks dat ze nu uitwonend is blijft er nog genoeg te regelen.
Hij vist naar complimenten.Ik moet hem voor alles een compliment geven.Terwijl ik ze moet verdienen....want ik krijg niet zomaar een compliment,of een arm om mijn schouder.
De relatie met mijn kinderen vooral onze zoon vind hij maar niks.
Als mijn zoon me knuffelt,of ik hem.Dat kan hij niet verdragen.Want hij wil net zo behandeld worden.Maar hij geeft niets terug.Onze dochter...daar kan hij niks mee,ook niet geaccepteerd.Ik stond er dus al vanaf het moment dat ze geboren werd alleen voor.
Hij voelt zich bij de voetbalvereniging zo gewaardeerd.Daar doe ik het tenminste goed zei hij.....Ik word genegeerd als ik eens iets voor mezelf wil doen.Ik ben vorig jaar voor het eerst alleen met vakantie geweest. Hij zei,je gaat een week weg he,neem je zoon maar mee.Wegwezen,oprotten jullie twee. Of hij dreigt met zelfmoord. 
Ik heb het boek het Monsterverbond gelezen van Carolien Roodvoets. En ik weet wat me te doen staat...SCHEIDEN. Een relatie moet opbouwend zijn.Liefde en respect hoef ik niet te verdienen.Dat is er in een gelijkwaardige relatie.Maar helaas hebben wij al decennia lang een ongelijkwaardige,geweldadige relatie...


Gr Aleida

----------


## mical

He, bah! Wat herkenbaar. Veel dingen die je schrijft waren bij mij precies zo!!!
Kan je toch niet geloven...een dag nadat hij dreigde met zelfmoord, omdat hij niet zonder mij wilde stond hij op RP ( ik ben erg duidelijk geweest in mijn reactie!). Van de buren hoor ik dat hij nu weer lachaend en charmerend haar loopt in te palmen. Wat een kameleon. Ook de bureb zien het met lede ogen aan, weten nu al hoe het weer af gaat lopen. Maar iemand waarschuwen heeft toch geen zin.....

Kies voor JEZELF en je eigen kinderen! Ik weet hoe moeilijk het is!!! Ik zit al vanaf 3 maart zonder huis..urgentie is bijna niet te krijgen...noem maar op!
Maar toch ben ik zielsgelukkig dat ik bij hem weg ben gegaan! Gun jezelf een beter leven!!!!
Sterkte!

----------


## mical

*Of ook "jij weet en kan echt niets" om daarna hulp te vragen bij het oplossen van een probleem*

Wat deed mijn narcist? Hij wilde dat ik de acquisitie deed voor zijn bedrijf. Ook al haalde ik opdrachten binnen ( wat hem niet lukte!), dan nog had ik het volgens hem niet goed aangepakt, grrrr...

Nog mooier....hij liet mij na beeindiging relatie niet met rust, terwijl ik keer op keer duidelijk aangaf NIETS meer met hem te maken te willen hebben!
Na een redelijk felle mail van mijn kant ( ik werd gek van zijn pogingen mij terug te krijgen!) mailde hij:
'En ik wilde je nog wel vragen betaalde acquisitie voor mij te doen, maar als je ZO doet gaat dat niet door!" :Big Grin:  Alsof ik dat wilde!!!! NEE DUS!!!!!!!!!!
Hoe narcistisch kan je zijn????????

----------


## Aleida

En altijd complimenten willen. Voor alles wat hij doet hier in huis wil hij een compliment.
Doe je dat niet dan is hij kwaad. Of totaal geen interesse in zijn familie hebben.Maar als hij ziek is.Dan belt hij zijn broer(die is arts)dat hij het zo in de rug heeft.

----------


## callmemolly

Ik heb een man waar ik heel erg gek op ben. Door omstandigheden woonden we al snel samen maar met de afspraak dat ik wel een ander huis zou zoeken. Toen ik daar mee bezig was vroeg hij om dit niet te doen omdat het allemaal wel lekker liep. Voor de buitenwereld is het een vrolijke man, goedlopend bedrijf en veel mensen om hem heen. Thuis ligt hij het liefst op bed kijkt tv en eet. Ik ben nog al het verzorgende tiepje dus vind het heerlijk dingen voor hem te doen. Zelf heb ik mijn baan opgezegd en een goede baan in de buurt gezocht. Al mijn spullen heb ik verkocht en zoals hij zegt van zijn huis een thuis gemaakt. Ik kan het niet vaak goed doen. Mijn haar is te kort, alleen heb ik de mooiste benen van de hele wereld volgens hem. Ik kan niet koken, maar dat wist ik zelf ook wel, ophalen is ook makkelijker. Hij vindt me een gaaf wijf dat verteld hij aan iedereen maar om de 2 maanden krijgen we een knallende ruzie om.... nix! Hij zegt dat ik hem voor gek zet als we met meer mensen zijn. Nu kan ik wel behoorlijk uit de hoek komen maar iemand kwetsen of voor gek zetten.... nee... niet echt! 6 weken geleden zei hij dat ik maar een ander huis moest gaan zoeken hij kon er niet meer tegen. Ik was helemaal overstuur want ik heb nix meer en zijn kinderen zijn mijn kinderen. Zijn dochter komt met vlagen want ook met haar krijgt hij ruzie, noemt haar zelfs een h### en dat voor een kind van 13! Toen ik mezelf weer onder controle had, is het toch weer goed gekomen. Zo goed zelfs dat hij misschien wel met me wilde trouwen. We hadden weer veel lol samen, goede sex. Toch is het 10 dagen geleden weer mis gegaan en zit ik weer op de strafbank. Op mijn werk stuurde hij een smsje dat het niet meer ging en dat ik voor volgende maand een ander huis moet hebben! NOU DAT DACHT IK NIET! Ik geef dit niet zomaar allemaal op. Ik weet dat hij het druk heeft op de zaak, ik weet dat hij z'n dochter mist, die nu er wel weer is! 2 dagen voor de 'ruzie' heeft hij nog een nacht lang tegen me aangehuild echt als een klein kind gesnikt. Nu een week later 'mag ik weer aan hem zitten' probeert hij me nog te pesten met woorden. De kinderen zijn boos dat hij zo met mij omgaat. Ik doe op het moment mijn eigen ding, loop lekker langs het strand en ga met mijn vriendin de kroeg in. Ben benieuwd wanneer ik weer de liefste en de mooiste etc etc ben. Je bent zo lief als je lief bent zegt die altijd en ik vind dat ik altijd lief ben. Ik ben geen hobby die je zomaar beindigd en als ik ga dan zal hij toch echt met geld over de brug moeten komen want als hij zo graag wil dat ik ga, betalen dan maar!! Heeft mijn allerliefste NPS?

----------


## lidia

sinds een week ben ik weer weg bij mijn man, nu mijn ex
wat veel herkenning in de verhalen van vrouwen die ik hier lees
probeer met mijn kinderen een nieuw leven op te bouwen
maar zit er nog midden in
zit nu al bijna een jaar in een proces om bij hem weg te komen
een huwelijk van jaren.....en ik dacht altijd dat het aan mij lag
de laatste tijd was ik degene die gek was volgens hem
de waarheid verdraaien, hij heeft een andere belevingswereld dan ik
ik maak me zelf wat wijs hij had altijd gelijk geen tegenspraak
mag alles zeggen afhankelijk van hem gemaakt in mijn hele doen en laten
wat een machts positie had hij over mij altijd was ik zijn mooie vrouwtje zei hij dan maar ondertussen nooit deugde er iets aan mij dan was ik te dik of was er weer wat anders mijn antwoorden deden er niet toe
en dan de kinderen triest hoe hij daar mee omgaat
en nu de dreigementen me weer proberen in te palmen
en in je hoofd ben ik nog niet los van hem na alles wat hij me heeft aangedaan (geestelijk) hij weet precies hoe hij op me in moet spelen
en als hij zijn zin niet krijgt dan gaat hij dreigen direkt vijand nu
want hij wil de kinderen zien op zijn tijd wanneer het hem uitkomt
hij wil een gevecht en dat wil hij winnen omdat hij niet weet wat verliezen is
ben op dit moment dan ook erg moe van alle energie die de laatste maanden in hem is gaan zitten, en nog is de strijd niet voorbij ondanks dat ik op mezelf woon hij wil de controle houden over alles over mij en de kinderen
en het gekke is hij weet ook alles van mij en dat is eng
hij heeft geld en hij heeft macht wat ik net gelezen heb bij jullie allemaal herken ik heel duidelijk maar ik was nooit sterk genoeg om weg te gaan
ik dacht dat het altijd aan mij lag en ging door met investeren in mijn relatie ten koste van mezelf en de kinderen
het alle erge is dat hij de kinderen manipuleert met zijn gedrag en verhalen
hij wil niet scheiden, ben je gek....mama wil weg.....dus ben ik de zwarte piet in dit geval...gek dat mensen niet kunnen begrijpen in welke situatie je leeft en zit want hij is slachtoffer en heeft geen aandeel gehad in de relatie problemen natuurlijk niet zij is gek ik kan er wel een boek over schrijven mensen met wie ik jaren opgetrokken heb keren mij de rug toe omdat ze hem geloven en hem zielig vinden maar ik trek me er niets van aan
ik weet wat er is gebeurt en wil nu mijn eigen leven opbouwen zonder deze man was ik maar eerder weggegaan ik voel me gebruikt en teleurgesteld
vrienden laten je vallen terwijl ze erbij zaten dat hij me de huid vol schold maar blijkbaar is iedereen bang voor hem, manipulatie van zijn kant, hij palmt iedereen in, hij is echt een hele leuke man, aardig en innemend, charmeur, ziet er leuk en goed uit, maar ondertussen praat hij iedereen onder tafel en kwetst hij mensen....maar niemand spreekt hij tegen...tja....
hoop steun en begrip te krijgen van mensen die hetzelfde hebben meegemaakt
hoop ooit nog een maatje te vinden in mijn leven om te ontdekken wat echt houden van is lidia

----------


## mical

kijk eens op http://narcismeforum.forum2go.nl/

----------


## lidia

zou heel graag in kontakt willen komen met mensen die hetzelfde hebben meegemaakt om zo elkaar te kunnen steunen wie dit zelf niet heeft meegemaakt weet ook niet wat het is om zo n leven te hebben gehad je gelooft soms je eigen verhaal niet en gaat aan jezelf twijfelen en het feit is gewoon zo je komt je leven lang niet van deze persoon af omdat kinderen hebt met elkaar de pijn zal altijd blijven 
lidia

----------


## Eefje91830

Beste allemaal, dit is mijn eerste keer op het forum.
Vanmiddag heb ik besloten om eens op internet te gaan kijken waar ik nu in zit. Ik heb sinds 2 jaar een partner. Voordat ik hem tegenkwam was ik helemaal klaar met mannen. Ik was al een keer eerder in een relatie geestelijk mishandeld waardoor ik al erg onzeker was of relaties niet uitgingen en zo verkeerd liepen alleen maar door mij. Toen was daar opeens deze jongen. Vrolijk, goed gebekt, leuke baan, goed voor elkaar. Maar ik voelde niets voor hem. Ik wilde geen partner meer. Drie maanden heeft hij voor me gevochten om me te krijgen. Uiteindelijk dacht ik, ik ben altijd voor de grote verliefdheid gegaan en dat werkte nooit dus misschien moet ik wel eens hiervoor gaan met iemand waarop je niet direct stapelverliefd bent. Misschien is dat wel wat ik nodig heb. Uiteindelijk zijn we toen toch in een relatie gestapt. Hij deed ALLES voor me, kwam midden in de nacht naar mijn huis rijden (een uur van zijn huis) als ik hem nodig had, hield niet op met smsen en mailen en noem maar op. Langzaam maar zeker begon ik ook meer voor hem te voelen maar ik had last van angsten. Angsten die ik had opgebouwd in mijn verleden waardoor ik onzeker was, bang was mijn partner kwijt te raken, bang dat ik niet goed genoeg was. Op een gegeven moment ben ik hier eerlijk over geweest naar hem toe en hij gaf aan dat hij hier prima mee kon leven, dat hij me wilde helpen en dat hij me niet (zoals de andere partners) in de steek zou laten. Het stond ons regelmatig in de weg als ik onzeker was maar ergens leek hij het wel prettig te vinden. Toen merkte ik op een gegeven moment dat hij best wel heel erg boos kon worden. Dat hij slecht tegen kritiek kon en dat hij loog over dingen. En dan niet op een manier van ik zeg wat en het is niet waar, maar voor je gaan zitten, je handen vasthouden, je recht in je ogen kijkend en zeggen: lieverd, ik snap dat je daar bang voor bent, maar ik ben anders, echt waar, kijk in mijn ogen, ik ben zo niet.. Twee maanden later bleek dat hij niet de waarheid had gesproken. Het issue WAAR het over ging dat hij gelogen had was nog niet zo erg manier de manier waarop hij loog, keihard in je gezicht.
Op een gegeven moment werden de ruzies steeds meer en meer. Na een ruzie is hij zelfs naar mijn ouders gereden en heeft hij als een kind zitten huilen (lees goed: NEPTRANEN) dat hij het niet meer met me uithield door mijn angsten. Mijn moeder zei toen dat het ook moeilijk is om met iemand met angsten te leven maar dat hij dan beter kon beslissen dat als hij er niet mee om kon gaan om de relatie te beeindigen. Hij zat nog geen 2 minuten na het gesprek in de auto en belde me: nou als je maar weet dat je ouders ook vinden dat er niet met jou valt om te gaan, daar gaven ze me gelijk in! Verder was hij razend op mijn moeder omdat hij vond dat ze zonder enige reden had gezegd dat het beter uit kon zijn.
Langzaam maar zeker kon hij steeds slechter tegen kritiek. Of ik nou zei, lieverd doe je de deur even dicht? Razend werd hij, zich als een kind behandeld zei hij dan. Zijn boosheid werd steeds heviger en toen begon hij met het uit te maken de eerste keer. Het is afgelopen, ik verbreek hierbij definitief de relatie. Ik was radeloos... Maar hij wist dat ik verlatingsangst had en dat ik alles eraan zou doen om hem terug te krijgen en dat gebeurde ook. toen was het hek van de dam. Iedere keer maakte hij het om een scheet uit en ging hij terug naar zijn eigen huis en dan liet hij me kruipen en smeken om hem weer terug te krijgen. Het leek toen al wel of hij hiervan genoot. Hij begon me uit te schelden voor kankerwijf en kuthoer pakte iedere keer zijn spullen en zei dat ik gek in mijn hoofd was omdat ik bij een psycholoog liep.
Ik liep inderdaad bij een psycholoog en ik merkte dat ik daar steeds een stukje sterker door werd. Ik leerde wat meer van me afbijten. Maar wat ik ook deed, of hoe sterk ik ook was ik kwam er niet doorheen. Hij liet me zijn huis niet in als ik kwam praten, dan moest ik maar in de achtertuin gaan staan en ging hij aan de andere kant van het raam staan om vervolgens voor de tv te gaan zitten met een zak chips. Als ik bij hem was en we kregen ruzie dan zei hij optyfen kankerwijf en als ik dan niet ging omdat ik verdrietig was en erover wilde praten pakte hij al mijn spullen en gooide ze naar buiten in de regen en zei lachend: zo nu kun je kiezen he? Of je spullen redden en buitenstaan of je troep kwijt zijn.
Toch sterkte ik in de loop van de tijd steeds verder waardoor zijn macht over mij niet toenam. Iedere dag kreeg ik wel 10 mails van 3 kantjes met daarin dat ik hem niet begreep en dat ik eens moest luisteren en mijn grote bek moest dichthouden en niet continu moest zeggen wat ik voelde. Ik heb wel duizend emails teruggestuurd om hem uit te leggen dat ik las wat hij schreef maar dat ik het niet altijd met hem eens was. Hij zei dan, je bied je excuses aan en anders kom ik niet meer terug. Zo manipuleerde hij me steeds verder. Toen ik bijna geen angsten meer had ging hij me steeds proberen expres onzeker te maken als hij bijv ergens heen ging: ja dat vind jij vervelend he, daar zal je nu al wel niet van kunnen slapen he? En daar genoot hij van. Het laatste half jaar werkte dat niet meer en toen is hij steeds verder gegaan om me op andere manieren kapot te maken.
Ik heb hem zo vaak gezegd, ik hoef niet veel ik wil alleen dat je mijn emails ook eens leest en ziet wat mij verdriet doet. Dat heeft hij één keer gedaan en dat ging nog geen week goed en dan ging hij weer los.
Verder was hij continu bezig met belonen en straffen. Toen we een jaar samen waren beloofde hij me een ring. Een tijd later vroeg ik hem wanneer we eens gingen kijken en toen zei hij, jij bent niet lief geweest, jij krijgt geen ring! Ik was daar erg verdrietig om. Toen ik het jaar erna jarig was en de visite kwam racete hij snel naar het centrum en kwam terug met een kaart waarop stond, het is er nog niet van gekomen maar je krijgt van mij een mooie ring. Op mijn verjaardag vertelde ik niet dat hij me het WEER beloofd had. Na de verjaardag was hij razend dat ik het niet trots tegen iedereeen verteld had, ik was ondankbaar! 
Zo het ook met uitjes. Als er wat leuks op de planning stond vanaf zijn kant bijv. vriendenbezoek en er was een discussie dan strafte hij me door me dan de week erna niet mee te nemen en me thuis alleen te laten zitten. En zo deed hij het met alles. Hij gaf niet vaak wat maar als hij wat gaf en er kwam een week later een discussie dan moest ik het weer inleveren omdat ik stout was geweest. Op een gegeven moment zat ik continu alleen thuis. Ik heb hem verder één keer gevraagd of hij iets meer kon betalen aan bijv de boodschappen omdat hij een stuk meer verdiende. Hij gaf toen aan dat ik achter zijn portomonnaie aanzat. En zo kan ik nog heel veel verder gaan tot punten dat hij me beschuldigd heeft van diefstal van zijn dvd's terwijl hij deze zelf kwijt was geraakt.
De laatste maanden had hij zelf woedeuitbarstingen toen ik een taart had gebakken bij het drukke werk waar ik de hele dag al mee bezig was. Ik zette de taart op tafel en riep hem en hij schoof hem in twee happen naar binnen. Het enige wat ik met een glimlach zei was: oh lieverd, eet nou rustig dan geniet je er lekker van! Hij ging compleet door het lint..hij heeft me voor alles uitgescholden wat los en vast zat omdat ik hem als een kind behandelde. Ik zei dat ik even een luchtje zou gaan scheppen en toen zei hij dat ik helemaal op moest rotten, ik stond buiten en hij heeft toen nog een scherp voorwerp tegen mijn auto aangegooid. 
Alles was verder voor de buitenwereld. Kwamen we bij zijn vrienden, een stralende lach, op zijn werk was hij de zakenman en bij zijn ouders was hij het knuffelbeertje. Op zijn werk werd hij op handen gedragen en in zijn familie was hij de enige die gestudeerd had dus daar werd hij bijna vereerd. Ik weet dat hij in zijn verleden vaak onzeker is geweest omdat hij half turks is. Zijn vader die turks is heeft zich altijd erg moeten bewijzen dat hij een goede man was en ik weet dat mijn partner ook met veel te kampen heeft gehad. 
Ik ben nu twee jaar verder en ik zit ontzettend in de knoop met mezelf. Ik ben alleen maar bezig met: waar ben ik fout gegaan. Hij heeft hiervoor een relatie van 5 jaar gehad en ik bleef maar denken, dan moet het toch aan mij liggen als hij toen wel gewoon een lange relatie had. Ik hoorde toen later wel dat zijn vorige partner compleet financieel van hem afhankelijk was en uiteindelijk bleek dat ze weg was gegaan zodra zo haar eerste cent verdiende dus dat zij uiteindelijk van HEM geprofiteerd had. Dan zou het dus wel kunnen dat die relatie daardoor zo lang heeft geduurd.

Maar kan iemand mij alsjeblieft vertellen..is dit een narcist? En voor mij nog belangrijker: is dit iets wat hij met iedere partner opnieuw zal krijgen? Dat het niet bij mij heeft gelegen maar dat of hij nou een meegaande of felle vrouw krijgt dat hij ze uiteindelijk allemaal klein zal willen krijgen en zal manipuleren en breken om hemzelf te sterken? Dat antwoord is zo ontzettend belangrijk voor me omdat ik nog steeds bang ben dat ik hem zo gemaakt heb doordat ik in het begin angsten had en erg onzeker was. Bedankt alvast voor jullie reactie.

----------


## Eefje91830

Ik vergat nog één belangrijk ding erbij te zetten. Hij verdraaide ook altijd de waarheid. Als er iets was gebeurd waarbij hij fout zat, altijd draaide hij het zo dat ik fout zat en mijn excuses moest aanbieden. Ik werd daar zo radeloos en onzeker door en ging steeds meer aan mezelf twijfelen. Ik heb zelfs een aantal keer gedacht dat ik gek was omdat ik er echt zeker wist dat het niet zo was gegaan. Dit deed hij dagelijks waardoor ik op een gegeven moment alleen nog maar aan mezelf twijfelde.

----------


## cherryl

nou,ik deel helaas jullie leed,al weet ik pas sinds kort,ook door zelf weer eens in therapie te gaan,het ligt uiteraard bij mij,dat mijn man....bijna ex hoop ik,narcisme heeft.
kreeg zowat hyperventilatie toen ik er over las en mijn hele huwelijk,15 jaar,voorbij zag gaan zo als hij werkelijk was,het was ook een opluchting,zie je wel ik heb het altijd goed gevoeld,ik was niet gek of labiel,hij was het probleem,hij vond zelf dat hij niks mankeerde.
herken heel veel van jullie verhalen,het liegen,je prijzen,alles voor je doen om je vervolgens weer keihard neer te halen,me vernederen waar mijn kinderen bij waren,zo van moet je jezelf nou eens zien,en dan die neerbuigende blik.altijd jaloers,alles uitleggen,bevestigen dat hij en mijn gezin alles voor me waren...maar helaas nooit genoeg.ik kom uit een moeilijke jeugd maar was wel altijd erg knuffelig en warm,door zijn gedrag verstarde ik in de loop der jaren steeds meer,liep op m'n automatische piloot,voelde niet meer en knuffelde mijn kinderen bijna niet meer.als ik nu terug denk wat ik daardoor heb gemist word ik misselijk.
als ik hem aanraakte wilde hij direct sex,dus na een aantal jaar accosieer je dat met elkaar.
geweld heeft hij nog niet gebruikt,althans niet geslagen,wel ben ik door hem meerdere malen sexueel misbruikt.hij dacht dat ik sliep,ik deed dan net alsof,een raar soort van bevestiging zoeken,hopen en helaas ja,nog denken dat ie het niet zo bedoelde.als ik hem ermee confronteerde zag ik het niet goed,hij dacht dat ik het wel oke vond.maar al wist ik diep van binnen dat hij zachtjes deed en zijn ding deed en dus gewoon zonder toestemming zijn gang ging,nog trapte ik hem niet uit bed,dat maakte me in de war en deed me twijfelen aan mezelf.nu begrijp ik dat dat een logische reactie is als iemand je al 15 jaar het gevoel geeft dat datgene wat je voelt en ervaart niet juist is en tussen je oren zit.ik was labiel...net als mijn moeder zegt hij al 15 jaar.
nu ik besef wat er werkelijk is gebeurd slaap ik niet meer,de walging,de pijn,het niet begrijpen dat je eigen man dit doet zonder er enige emotie bij te hebben is haast onverteerbaar.
maar o mijn god,wat zal ik nu vechten,vechten voor mij,die nu blijkt,sterk is,en voor mijn 3 prachtige lieve kinderen.
ben al 7 maanden aan het zwerfen in de week-enden,dan is hij in huis bij de kinderen,als ie niet stapt en ze alleen laat weet ik sinds kort.nog geen stap verder,hij blijft me kleineren,stagneert met de scheiding iedere ontwikkeling door gewoon nergens op te reageren,mij dus weer niet serieus te nemen,zielig doen,maar wel op vrouwenjacht wat niemand weet,hij is immers het slachtoffer.gister mijn confenant naar de rechtank gestuurd,dat zal hij morgen krijgen.ik ben bang,bang voor wat gaat komen,hoe ver zal hij gaan.wat zal hij doen.hoor morgen of ik een huisje voor een jaar kan huren,anders vraag ik voorlopige voorzieningen aan.ben als de dood,maar wil niet meer dat hij mijn kinderen alleen laat om zijn eigen ego te strelen in de kroeg.en charmant en knap is ie,humor...de perfecte man,jaja
ik ben blij dit met mensen te kunnen delen die helaas in hetzelfde schuitje zitten,want dit leg je niet zo maar aan iemand uit die alleen zijn charmante leuke buitenkant ziet.
hoe heb ik die man zo ver kunnen laten komen en altijd zo in bescherming genomen.maar nog erger vrees ik,hoe kom ik er vanaf.
wens iedereen sterkte en zou jullie allemaal wel willen vasthouden,want alleen wij weten hoe vreselijk deze mensen werkelijk zijn en hoe eenzaam je strijd is naar eigenwaarde en loskomen van dit horrorscenario
kus voor jullie allemaal

----------


## cherryl

lieve eefje,
begrijp zo wat je bedoeld,het is een drama om steeds maar weer te twijfelen,vooral aan jezelf.moet steeds m'n kwaadheid oproepen en de dingen die hij zij en deed opnieuw beleven om mezelf weer te overtuigen.word gek van die wisselende gevoelens.
wens je veel sterkte

----------


## cherryl

beste willem barten,
vind het erg dapper en moedig dat je reageerd.heb ook al jaren medelijden met mijn man en heb hem oprecht willen helpen.helaas zitten we nu in een nare scheiding,je hebt gelijk,de narcist moet het wel willen en erkennen.ik wens jou vanaf de andere kant,ondanks al het verdriet dat ik van een narcist heb,heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat ook jij ooit je geluk zal vinden die je verdiend na zo´n toch al moeilijk leven,we blijken toch allemaal weer een produkt van ons verleden,ook een narcist kiest hier niet voor
sterkte

----------


## cherryl

even met een narcist..
vind het erg dapper en moedig dat je reageerd.heb ook al jaren medelijden met mijn man en heb hem oprecht willen helpen.helaas zitten we nu in een nare scheiding,je hebt gelijk,de narcist moet het wel willen en erkennen.ik wens jou vanaf de andere kant,ondanks al het verdriet dat ik van een narcist heb,heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat ook jij ooit je geluk zal vinden die je verdiend na zo´n toch al moeilijk leven,we blijken toch allemaal weer een produkt van ons verleden,ook een narcist kiest hier niet voor
sterkte

----------


## cherryl

zo stuur je het ene berricht en de daarbij behorende emoties,en zo wens je een narcist sterkte,het zal voorlopig nog wel erg verwarrend blijven,ben nog lang niet los van alle oude denkbeelden,wel op de goede weg,maar o wat laat die man me wisselen in m´n gevoel,maar nog belangrijker,ik laat het nog steeds toe

----------


## cherryl

voorlopige voorzieningen aangevraagd,hij reageerd eng rustig en meegaand,kreeg een bon voor m'n verjaardag,om te ontstressen,vervolgens zegt ie tegen zijn advokaat dat ik zwart bijverdien,ik maak schoon en verdien 750 euro erbij...............daar gaan we weer,allemaal leugens en weer in de war,wat een geesteljk gevecht

----------


## pokkie

Hallo allemaal,

Lieve mensen ik ben nieuw op dit forum. 

Ik zal me even voorstellen, ik ben Pokkie 50 jaar en ben 32 jaar met een narcist getrouwd geweest. 
In eind 2005 ging hij zoals gewoonlijk met de honden uit, en de honden kwamen thuis, maar mijn ex niet. Hij vertelde mij uren later telefonisch dat hij een ander had. 
Nu ben ik blij dat ik uit deze relatie ben, en hem zelfs dankbaar. 
Al het liegen en bedriegen is nu voorbij. Het kopen van liefde, het manipuleren van mensen om hem heen. Zijn zelfverheerlijking. Zijn bijna perfecte acteer talent. Zijn geld verkwistende gedrag in bijzijn van anderen. Zijn kleineren van mij. Ik was 14 toen ik hem leerde kennen en ben er heel langzaam ingegroeid. Inmiddels is hij hertrouwd, Mijn (onze) kinderen waren niet welkom op zijn bruiloft want zij hoorden bij zijn verleden. Haar kinderen wel. 
Mijn kinderen zijn boos op hem, dus is hij boos op de kinderen. Hij gebruik mijn dochter als pion, hij heeft geld geleend van mijn jongste zoon, om zijn "nieuwe" kinderen te onderhouden. Ga zo maar door ik heb een dagboek bijgehouden en inmiddels ruim 300 bladzijden geschreven. Hij is inmiddels ook opgepakt met 2 hennepkwekerijen, en omdat hij zich nu uitgeeft voor aannemer, is zijn imago aangetast, daardoor verdient hij niets, maar hij rijdt wel in een nieuwe dikke chrysler touring. Hij is vreemdgegaan tijdens ons huwelijk met een nicht van mij, met mijn buurmeisje, en ook met mijn vriendin, dan spreek ik nog niet over al die anderen. 
Zo kan ik nog uren doorgaan, en de meest schokkende dingen vertellen, maar mijn zorg is nu, hoe kom ik mentaal uit deze relatie, ik heb therapie gehad, maar ik merk nu, nu ik een nieuwe relatie ben begonnen, dat ik zo beschadigd ben, dat ik niet weet hoe ik dit op moet lossen.
liefs pokkie

----------


## pleuntje13

allemensen, wat ik hier zo snel lees, is gewoon de hel waarin ik al 37 jaar zit! ik ga er nog eens even beter voor zitten en wilde dit onderwerp eigenlijk doorsturen, maar het is ook helemaal voor mij bestemd! ik wist niet dat het een naam had, de ziekte waarmee mijn man leeft en vroeg me vaak af dat ík de ziekte was, maar mijn god.....
zijn er nu veel zulke mensen op deze aardbol?

----------


## pokkie

Hoi Pleuntje 13,

Mijn reactie was bijna 3 jaar geleden hetzelfde. Omdat mijn dochter psychologie studeerde kwam ik erachter, doordat zij het benoemde, psychopaat en narcisme, waar ik 35 jaar lang achteraan gelopen was, waar ik 35 jaar lang voor gesloofd had en waar ik 35 jaar lang toch ook intens gehouden had. Ik zag bij andere gezinnen dat mannen ook heel anders konden omgaan met vrouwen, maar ik zocht ( en vaak zoek ik dat nog steeds) de schuld altijd bij mijzelf. Ik was diegene die niet kon communiceren, ik liep erbij als een slons, en dan later weer met mijn neus in de lucht. Ik was de schuld van zijn impotentie omdat ik had gezegd dat hij zich moest laten steriliseren. Nee ik had een eigen bedrijf opgebouwd en hij zag dat het goed ging ( in tegelstelling tot zijn bedrijven ) Ik durfde af en toe mijn zelfvertrouwen weer op te krikken, dan liep ik , volgens hem, met de neus in de lucht. Hij ging voor de geboorte van de oudste kind al vreemd ( mijn oudste is 30 ) nee zijn impotentie lag aan mij. Een narcist neemt nooit en maar dan echt nooit zijn verantwoordelijkheid, doet alles berekenend en zonder enig emphatisch vermogen. Hij had hennepkwekerijen ( dus ook een dubbelleven ) en dat was mijn schuld omdat hij mij moest betalen, Hij kan nu niet werken omdat zijn imago geschaad is omdat hij opgepakt is met zijn kwekerijen, en dat kwam omdat iemand hem verlinkt had. Zo kan ik nog uren doorgaan . wat hij de kinderen heef aangedaan en mijn en zijn familie en mij. Ja er zijn veel mensen op deze aardbol, en nu zijn er steeds meer vrouwen die merken dat hun huwelijk niet normaal is dat het gedrag van hun partner niet is hoe mensen met elkaar omgaan. Ik was niet gelijkwaardig aan hem, ik was zijn bezit. en dat werd mij ook vaak duidelijk gemaakt. Gelukkig is dit medium er eentje die duidelijkheid verschaft in heel veel levens van vrouwen, want helaas komt narcisme en nps vaak alleen bij mannen voor ( zelden bij vrouwen) veel succes en sterkte.

Liefs pokkie

----------


## pleuntje13

nou pokkie, ik denk dat we elkaar een hand kunnen geven! de vernederingen die ik ondergaan heb! hoe slecht ik niet was! en ik had al zijn spaargeld opgemaakt!
onze zoon (nu 31) noemde hij vroeger "hark"! zijn eigen kind! en ja, mijn dochter is nota bene orthapedagoge(28) en toch is ze voor hem en neemt ze het voor hem op! ze wil haar vader niet afvallen als ik haar wat over hem vertel! onbegrijpelijk!
wat hij me allemaal niet aangedaan heeft! zelfs voor al die jaren misbruik en een keer verkrachting draaide hij zijn hand niet om!
mij heeft hij ook enige tijd "lullo" en "lulhannes" genoemd! en dat vond hij gewoon!
zichzelf noemde hij wel "de heilige", mijn god, ik kan hier hele boeken schrijven!
ik zal ook zeker meer reageren hoor, maar moest dit vast even kwijt, wat een herkenning, ongelooflijk. en ik maar denken dat het aan mij en mijn verleden lag!

----------


## pokkie

ja Pleuntje, daar ben ik ook achter,. Ik merk gewoon dat de narcist op zich zo voorspelbaar is in zijn gedragingen. Ik liet laatst een stuk lezen aan mijn jongste zoon over narcisme, en hij vroeg aan mij. "Mam heb jij dat geschreven over papa" Nee iemand anders heeft het geschreven, maar alle kenmerken zijn duidelijk. Ooit heb ik eens gelezen dat als je in een relatie zit met een partner die narcist is, dat je daar niet zelf achter komt. Je komt er pas achter als de relatie voorbij is. En dat is een zin waaraan ik me heel erg vasthoud, want ja ik voel en voelde me soms zo dom. De achterban houd ook zijn/haar mond, omdat ze, toch wel "bang" zijn voor dit soort mensen, of onder de indruk zijn. En omdat de partner naar de buitenwereld toe, gewoon doet alsof het het gelukkigste gezinnetje uit de hele omgeving is, denken ze vaak dat de vrouw wel weet hoe ziek hun man is, maar helaas dat hebben deze vrouwen niet in de gaten. Als je nagaat dat een narcist zelfs een goede psycholoog om de tuin kan leiden, dan treft hun geen schuld. 
Soms ben ik zo radeloos dan weet ik het niet meer, dan vind ik het allemaal goed en wil er de brui aan geven. Ik weet dat is een hele verkeerde gedachte, maar dan twijfel ik weer zo aan mezelf, of ik het dan toch niet allemaal verkeerd heb gedaan, en dan zoek ik weer jullie verhalen op en dan klim ik weer een beetje uit het diepe gat. Niet verwonderlijk, na 35 jaar emotioneel misbruik, maar toch heeeeeeel moeilijk. Een voorbeeldje nog, wij ( ik en de 3 kinderen ) zaten te eten hij zou in de stad eten. Ik dacht nou dan eet ik stamppot andijvie, want dat lustte hij niet, daar heb ik zin in. Wij zaten aan tafel en hij kwam binnen, zag de stamppot andijvie staan pakte de borden, smeet de stamppot met borden en al in de prullenbak, pakte de kinderen beet en zei "die smerige zooi hoeven jullie niet te vreten, kom we gaan naar de snackbar"en weg waren ze. Ik zat verbijsterd aan tafel en mocht de zooi opruimen. Dat is een klein voorbeeldje. Hij kocht ook altijd heel veel dure en luxe dingen, en presenteerde mij de rekening, ik moest dan ieder dubbeltje omdraaien om de eindjes aan elkaar te knopen. Een keer had hij ook de schilder laten komen in het appartement van mijn dochter om een muur rood te schilderen en hij had een senseo koffie machine voor haar gekocht en nog meer luxe dingen, dit terwijl we op dat moment heel moeilijk zaten met het geld. ( te weten dat mijn dochter helemaal geen koffie lust ) Ik vroeg hem dan vriendelijk om dat niet te doen, want ik kon dat niet betalen. Dan zei hij keihard dat ik stik jaloers was op mijn dochter, dat ik haar dat niet gunde en wat voor een moeder ik wel niet was. Zo kan ik nog uren doorgaan. Hij had ook een tafel gemaakt voor mijn dochter en die haar geschonken , toen hij weg was ( bij mij ) heeft hij hem verkocht aan mijn zoon, omdat die nog geld van hem kreeg. 
Ik stop maar weer even om dat ik er nog steeds verdrietig van wordt, van wat hij de kinderen allemaal heeft aangedaan. Ik wens in ieder geval iedereen die het slachtoffer is van een narcistische partner, heel veel sterkte en moed, want het is een hele moeilijke lange weg.

Sterkte allemaal Pokkie

----------


## Mariah

Hallo allemaal,

Ik nu bijna 2 jaar een vriend. In het begin was het allemaal heel erg leuk en was ik alles voor hem. Ik vond hem altijd wel een beetje arrogant, maar dat is iedereen wel eens dacht ik. Na een maand of 3 werd het allemaal al iets minder leuk. Hij schreeuwde soms tegen me en zei me dat ik paranoïde was en gek was. Ik mocht nooit iets met vrienden doen, maar als hij iets met een vriendin ging doen mocht ik daar absoluut niet moeilijk over doen. Hij trapte me vaak de grond en en vertelde de mensen om hem heen wat voor een geweldige vriendin hij wel niet had. Na een jaar heeft hij het uitgemaakt. Dit vond ik heel erg. Ik begrijp zelf niet zo goed waarom, aangezien hij eigenlijk een ontzettende klootzak was. Ik begrijp nog steeds niet waarom ik hem niet gewoon kan laten gaan. Het was wel uit, maar we zagen elkaar nog erg vaak. Hij zei dat hij me niet kwijt wou maar dat hij het gewoon niet "verkering" wilde noemen. Dat vond hij te serieus. Verder was er niet veel anders dan voor die tijd. Ik vond dit allemaal wel best, maar na een tijdje vond ik dat hij me aan het lijntje hield. Als ik dan vroeg waarom hij niet wou dat ik zijn vriendin was zei hij dat hij wel heel veel van me hield en me niet kwijt wou. Hij ging ondertussen wel gewoon door met me de grond intrappen en me kleineren. Ik was gek, ik spoorde niet. Ik deed altijd alles verkeerd volgens hem. Volgens hem zeurde ik om alles, deed ik altijd moeilijk en kon ik nooit eens normaal doen. Als ik iets zei geloofde hij me nooit. Hij dacht altijd wel te weten wat ik dacht en wat ik ergens van vond. Als ik dan probeerde uit te leggen dat dat niet zo was en ik het goed bedoelde luisterde hij niet en zei hij dat het daar niet om ging, maar dat het er om ging hoe hij dacht dat ik het bedoelde. 
Mijn moeder is degene die mij over NP vertelde. Ik heb er veel over opgezocht op internet en hij voldeed aan alles. Niet aan 5 van de 10 wat er soms op websites stond, maar aan alle 10. Ik heb veel gelezen over vrouwen die met zo'n man getrouwd waren en dit maakte me een beetje bang. Wat stond mij allemaal nog te wachten..?
Ik ben toen niet bij hem weggegaan en heb er verder eigenlijk niet heel veel mee gedaan. Hij ging ondertussen wel gewoon door. Soms was hij een hele week opeens heel lief. Dan wist ik al dat dat vast niet lang zou duren. En na een paar dagen werd ik dan ook vaak weer de grond in getrapt. De ene keer was ik alles, de andere keer was ik niets. 
Zijn vader overleed plotseling en in het begin liet hij mij niet toe. Hij ging naar allemaal andere meisjes om met hen te praten en met mij wou hij dat niet. Af en toe wel, dan wou hij dat ik bij hem was en was ik zo lief volgens hem. De volgende dag was ik weer vervelend en moest ik hem met rust laten. Ik heb alles gedaan wat ik kon. Hij wou dat ik bij de crematie was, dit heb ik gedaan. Ik stond samen met hem op de rouwadvertentie, ook dit wou hij graag. Ik heb voor hem gekookt, ben 's nachts bij hem gebleven als hij dat wilde. Ik deed alles. En dan opeens werd er weer tegen me geschreeuwd. Eén keer ging het zo ver dat hij zei dat als ik niet weg ging hij me van de trap zou gooien. 
Nu ging het weer een tijdje goed, maar zo juist werd ik weer finaal de grond in getrapt. Ik weet niet meer wat ik moet doen. Ik moet hem los laten maar ik kan het niet. Om een of andere reden kan ik het echt niet. Ik hou zo veel van hem, ik begrijp niet waarom. Ik word er bang van. Ik ben bang voor wat hij gaat doen als ik echt bij hem weg ga.
Wat moet ik doen?

Liefs

----------


## pokkie

Hallo Mariah,

ik begrijp je wanhoop, en je hoop. Bij iemand met NP kun je het nooit goed doen. ECHT NOOIT. Hij zal dit blijven doen, jij bent zijn bezit, ondertussen heeft hij talrijke andere vriendinnen waar hij mee pronkt. Het advies wat altijd gegeven wordt, is helemaal kappen met een partner die NP heeft, vooral als je geen kinderen hebt moet je het nu stoppen. Je verdiend veel beter, een gelijkwaardige relatie. Mijn ex, zijn vader was ook overleden en ik moest het hem vertellen, hij was zand aan het kruien en ik vroeg hem om even binnen te komen omdat ik hem het moest vertellen, hij zei 3 keer nee vertel het maar zo en 3 keer vroeg ik hem binnen, uiteindelijk heb ik het hem toch zo verteld, en hij zei zonder emotie, " gecondoleerd" liep verder en heeft het er niet meer over gehad. Toen mijn moeder overleed, zei hij na een 2 dagen, tijdens een emotioneel moment. Nou ben je nou nog niet klaar met janken je moeder is nu toch al 2 dagen dood. Mariah. Ik heb de wijsheid niet in pacht, maar stoppen is echt het enige advies wat ik je kan geven.
Succes en heel veel sterkte.

Liefs Pokkie

----------


## secretmar

Hallo Mariah,

Las net je bericht en herken zo veel in je verhaal. Ben dr 2 dagen geleden ook achter gekomen dat mijn "partner" waarschijnlijk ook een narcist is..
Je verstand zegt Rennen!! Maar je gevoel laat dit op de een of andere manier nog niet toe.. Je durft niet, en zodra je de stap genomen hebt gaat hij weer lief doen waardoor je maar denkt: ach zo erg is het ook niet.
Maar elke keer blijft ie je teleurstellen en langzamerhand ga je denken zoals hij denkt. 
Ik ben zelf ook op zoek naar iemand die mij kan steunen, en die mij begrijpt.. Hoop dat ik dat bij jou kan.. En misschien kunnen we elkaar de kracht geven die we nodig hebben..

Weet ook absoluut niet wat ik moet doen, mijn opa is een narcist en ik heb zo'n hekel aan die man, en nu heb ik een partner die het ook is. Alleen kan ik niet los van hem komen.. Hellup!!

Liefs mij

----------


## Mariah

Hej,

Sorry voor de late reactie. Was een beetje druk de laatste dagen. 

Mijn verstand zegt idd dat ik moet rennen, maar elke keer als ik dat heb gedaan ga ik weer terug. Ik begrijp niet waarom. Ik denk dat ook steeds dat het allemaal wel mee valt. Helemaal nu zijn vader is overleden vindt ik het moeilijk om hem kwalijk te nemen hoe hij doet. Dan denk ik steeds dat dat daardoor komt, maar voor de tijd deed hij ook al zo. 

Maandag avond was ik bij hem en het was heel gezellig. We hebben samen wat gegeten en daar nog even gezeten. Ik zei aan het begin van de avond al dat ik niet zo lang kon blijven, want mijn moeder zou de volgende dag geopereerd worden en ze wou graag even gezellig zitten met mij en mijn zusje 's avonds. Dat was goed had hij gezegd. Ik was op de fiets, maar hij zei dat ik mijn fiets wel daar kon laten en hij mij wel naar huis kon brengen met de auto. Mijn jas lag nog bij hem thuis dus daar moesten we eerst even langs. Toen we daar waren zei hij, "nu komt het opeens op een paar minuten aan? Nu moet je opeens weg?!". Ik zei dat ik dat aan begin van de avond al gezegd had en dat mijn moeder graag wou dat ik nog even bij haar was vanavond. Toen zei hij dat mijn moeder zich niet zo moest aanstellen, dat het allemaal wel mee viel. En dat ik het gebruikte om aandacht te krijgen. Toen ben ik ontzettend kwaad geworden. Hij werd kwaad omdat ik kwaad werd. Hij vondt dat hij gelijk had. We hebben een uur ruzie staan maken. Hij is erg agressief sinds zijn vader is overleden en hij zei steeds dat als ik niet weg ging hij me zou slaan en van de trap zou gooien. Ik ben niet weggegaan. Hij zei me dat het allemaal niet voorstelde van mn moeder en dat ze gewoon aandacht wou en dat ik het dus ook gebruikte om aandacht te trekken. Toen ik vroeg wat ik dan gedaan had om aandacht te trekken had hij daar geen antwoord op. Door wat er met zijn vader is gebeurt vind hij dat van mijn moeder helemaal niet erg en vind hij dus dat ze zich aan stelt. (Mijn moeder wordt verdacht van borstkanker en ze is gisteren geopereerd om een heel stuk diep uit haar borst te halen. Het was niet te zien wat het precies was, dat wordt nu verder onderzocht). Ik wist ook wel dat de operatie zelf niet heel veel voorstelde, maar mijn moeder is erg bang voor ziekenhuizen. Niet voor de operatie zelf, maar gewoon dat ze naar het ziekenhuis moest en bang voor de uitslag. Dit begreep hij allemaal niet en heeft me van alles naar m'n hoofd gegooit. Dat ik me aanstelde, dat ik aandacht wou, dat ik niks voor hem betekende, dat hij niet van me hield. Dat alles wat ik voor hem doe niet nodig is, dat hij dat helemaal niet wil. Dat ik het helemaal niet goed doe en dingen alleen maar moeilijker voor hem maak. Ik ben naar huis gegaan.. Toen ik thuis was had ik berichtje van hem dat hij heus wel van me houdt. Daarna heeft hij er niks meer over gezegd en doet alsof er niks aan de hand is..
Ik weet nu niet meer of hij zo doet omdat hij zo'n verdriet heeft om zijn vader, of omdat hij NP heeft.. Want voor de tijd deed hij ook al altijd zo, alleen is het nu nog erger geworden. Ik trek het niet meer om elke keer voor van alles uitgemaakt te worden. Ik doe zo veel voor hem en elke keer verteld hij me dat hij dat juist niet wil om me vervolgens weer te overladen met smsjes en telefoontjes dat hij van me houdt.

Liefs

----------


## pokkie

Hoi Mariah, sorry dat ik me er mee bemoei, maar helaas heb je gelijk, NP wordt erger namate de persoon ouder wordt, dus het wordt alleen erger. Het overlijden van zijn vader heeft er eigenlijk niets mee te maken, mannen met NP gebruiken alles, hoe ziek soms ook, om de aandacht te krijgen. Mijn ex zei ook tegen zijn moeder dat hij een cardioversie ( stroomstoot om het hart weer in het gareel te brengen ) had gehad, omdat hij bij mij weg was gegaan.Uit hele betrouwbare bronnen, heb ik vrenomen dat dat nooit is gebeurd in die periode. Toen de vader van mijn ex overleed gaf hij geen sjoege helemaal niks, geen traan, geen emotie. 10 jaar later toen hij zich benadeeld voelde toen kwam zogenaamd het grote verdriet eruit. Zijn moeder noemt hij een kutwijf en wil er nooit meer mee te maken hebben, ( ze kreeg nog heel veel geld van hem ) en nu houdt hij toch zoveel van haar, totdat ze niet meer nodig is en dan negeert hij haar weer, dat merk ik dan gelijk want dan gaat ze mij weer bellen. Nu hoor ik niets van haar omdat ze geen contact met mij mag hebben. Ga zo maar door. Mariah ik hoop echt dat je nu kunt rennen, ren zo hard en zo snel mogeleijk. Ik weet het doet pijn erg veel pijn, neem een nieuw telefoonnummer en ga zo ver mogelijk bij hem vandaan. Het klinkt hard, maar hou van jezelf en keis voor echte liefde.

succes Pokkie

----------


## pleuntje13

ja mensen, hier ben ik weer!
sorry dat ik niet zoveel gereageerd heb. ik heb het druk met al dat vrijwilligerswerk wat ik doe als afleiding.
ik kan alles wat jullie schrijven hierboven alleen maar beamen.
werkelijk álles is al eens voorgekomen. hoe komt het toch dat die mannen zo zijn? ik hoop toch maar dat ik mijn zoon anders opgevoed heb hoor, want als dat ook zo'n hark wordt.....
weet je pokkie, ik durf niet bij mijn man weg. eigenlijk hoopte ik dat god het voor me zou oplossen. de hoop die ik al jaren heb is: laat een van ons 2en maar sterven, dan is het klaar. ik weet nl. zeker dat als ik tegen mijn man zeg niet meer met hem verder te willen hij me echt helemaal kapot gaat pesten! zo gemeen is hij wel!~eerder in onze relatie heb ik hem dat bij anderen zien doen. toen dacht ik: je moet hem niet tegen je hebben. (toen had ik hem nog niet tegen). echter nu is dat wel het geval. ik heb diverse grote operaties ondergaan waaronder mislukte operaties. toen geloofde hij de arts die alles ontkende en niet wilde toegeven dat zijn ingreep bij mij mislukt was. jaren van ellende volgden, mijn man was mijn eerste tegenstander. als ik maar eenmaal voorbij hem was was elke volgende tegenstander een makkie! maar dit alles heeft er wel toe geleid dat ik lichamelijk verminkt ben maar volgens mijn man valt dat alles mee hoor! (lees libelle forum tvt-bandje). voor de bestrijding van de pijnklachten na die mislukte ingreep word ik nu behandeld, maar mijn man heeft nooit een woord van troost want dat wil ik immers zélf? maar nu hij zelf een half jaar terug een hartinfarct heeft gehad is alles ineens anders en wil hij dat onze relatie weer vlot getrokken wordt. maar ik heb zoiets als: het is nu kapot, het komt niet meer goed. maar hij denkt wel omdat hij dat wil en alles wat hij wil gebeurt! zo is dat! morgen moeten bij weer naar een psychiater. het leek er op dat die man in het eerste gesprek begreep hoe krom mijn man denkt. echter nadat ik hem stiekum gemaild had (ik mailde die psych om te laten weten dat alles wat ik in zijn kamer zeg later thuis tegen me gebruikt wordt) leek het de vorige keer wel of hij op de hand van mijn man was. dat doe ik dus ook al niet meer! je kunt geen enkele man vertrouwen m.i.! ik zie er vreselijk tegen op! want ja, alles wat gezegd wordt wordt door mij gezegd. als het te heftig wordt geeft mijn man gewoon geen antwoord!
weet je wat ik nou zo gek vind? dat geen enkele van ál die hulpverleners met wie ik in de afgelopen jaren gesprekken gehad heb niet gezegd hebben: die man van jou is een narcist! dat had toch zeker wel duidelijk uit mijn verhaal naar voren kunnen komen?!
ja, ik zou ook iedereen aanraden, als je nog kúnt, ga dan weg bij zo'n klootzak! want het kost je anders je leven! óf je gaat kapot aan dat gedrag, óf hij wordt moordenaar!

----------


## pokkie

Hoi Pleuntje,

Jij reageert al precies zoals ik het deed. Ik was volgens collegae een workaholic, bijna ziekelijk zeiden ze. Ik vond het wat overdreven uitgedrukt, maar ik was op de vlucht. 
En ik begrijp heel goed dat je niet weg gaat, als hij niet bij mij weg was gegaan, was ik waarschijnlijk ook nog bij hem. Je wilt heel graag weg, maar het idee dat je op je 50ste nog helemaal opnieuw moet beginnen, je twijfels, ergens diep van binnen hou je toch nog steeds van die man. Heel logisch. Je bent door hem in al die jaren gevormd en klein gehouden. Je bent niks en zal ook nooit wat worden ( in zijn ogen). En NU, nu sta je voor een dilemma. Iedereen zal zeggen kies voor jezelf, ook ik weer, maar jij moet die keus maken Pleuntje. Dat kan niemand voor je doen. 
Psychologen en psychiaters worden zelfs door hem gemanipuleerd en door naar een psychiater te gaan leert hij nog meer sociaal wenselijk gedrag, dus zijn acteer talenten worden alleen versterkt. Mijn advocaat en psycholoog zeiden na een half verhaal, phoe was jou ex een narcist of zoiets. Gelukkig hadden die het wel in de gaten. 
Ik vind je toch heel dapper, want je hebt het heel moeilijk. Mijn ex heeft zelf de benen genomen om zijn eigen redenen, maar jij bent diegene die een beslissing moet nemen. 
Mocht je hulp nodig hebben of een luisterend oor dan kun je me altijd mailen. 
Heel veel sterkte en je bent voor mij een dappere vrouw

----------


## gwendolaline

Ben volledig door de war..

Jullie verhalen daar herken ik zoveel in. Ik probeer al twee jaar onder deklauwen van mijn 'liefde' uit te komen. Ondanks dat ik soms tot drie maanden niks van hem hoor..komt dan toch het onvermijdelijke telefoontje. En daar ga ik weer..want als ik hem zie of zijn stem hoor ben ik verkocht. Hij is mijn eerste echte liefde en kom er maar niet vanaf. De eerste keer dat ik zijn familie ontmoette zij hij regelmatig 'hoer' als hij het over mij had of als ik ook iets te zeggen had. Met een glimlach..dus..hij verkocht het als 'grapje' Zijn zus nam het voor hem op!! "Wij zijn maar onder mekaar, we hebben geen geheimen'

Empathie, emotionele steun en affectie toonde hij wél..zeker het eerste jaar. Toen we bij zijn moeder waren voor het eerst..ging hij op mijn schoot liggen met zijn hoofd. Na intiem te zijn geweest ook..

Ik ben er nu een paar dagen achter dat mijn ex een narcist was..maar toch begrijp ik een heleboel dingen niet.

Toen het tussen ons uitraakte (hij verbrak de relatie omdat ik een ontmoeting had gehad met mijn ex vriend) is hij kort erop ingetrokken bij een miljonaire in Antwerpen-Belgié. Hij kwam mij nog steeds opzoeken want ik was nog verliefd op hem. Om een afspraak met mij te kunnen maken terwijl het uit was deed hij ALLES. Complimentjes, slijmen... en als dat niet werkte ging hij het slachtoffer spelen..zo erg dat hij zei dat hij dood ging zonder mij. Omdat hij al een keer een zelfmoordpoging achter de rug had..traptte ik er weer in en liet hen langskomen. Na de sex kwam dan de doodsteek voor mij: 'We passen niet bij elkaar' en weg was hij weer. Dat is zo twee jaar aan de gang en ik kom er maar niet los van. Inmiddels heeft hij darmkanker gekregen en nu gebruikt hij DAT om mij te manipuleren..want het is MIJN schuld omdat IK ben vreemdgegaan. Maar ik ben helemaal niet vreemdgegaan..heb alleen een ontmoeting met mijn ex gehad destijds om zaken af te handelen. Maar nee.. "Hij is alcoholist geworden door mij" zei hij eerder.

Mijn schuldgevoel.. ik kom er niet van af. Terwijl ik wel gesterkt ben door alle verhalen hier.. neem ik afstand want ik herken zoveel dingen van de vrouwen op dit forum. Aan de andere kant.. hij was wél empatisch..wel affectief.. dus..ik ben verward.

Gelukkig is hij gemigreerd nadat hij merkte dat we allebei kapot gingen aan ons aantrekken en afstoten. Hij is hier dus doodziek aan de deur geweest.. en nadat hij me vertelde over zijn kanker heb ik vreselijk gehuild. Hij zei dat ik niet verdrietig moest zijn..dat hij weer beter zou worden.. terwijl hij wel aangaf dat hij in nederland was om afscheid te nemen van zijn ex vrouw en kinderen en van mij. Een paar dagen later op MSN vroeg ik hoe het ging met hem..en toen zei hij: "Als je een woord, al is het maar hoi, tegen me zegt verwijder ik je van mijn lijst" Dus ik mag niet meer tegen hem praten... Waarom?? "Dat is beter voor mij" zei hij later in een smsje.

Hij zet me weer volledig buiten spel.. Ik weet dat hij gister een onderzoek zou krijgen om te zien of ne chemo is aangeslagen..maar.. zit volledig in het duister..kreeg geen aders van hem..niet het ziekenhuis..dus kan niks navragen.

Nu sluit ik me af.. ben sinds het nieuws als een kluizenaar gaan leven.. omdat ik nauwelijks in slaap kom.. neem ik een borrel en nog een.. ik loop al dagen in hetzelfde joggingpak..heb me ziek gemeld.. heb nergens zin meer in.. begrijp het allemaal niet.. Is deze man een narcist?? Maar hoe zit het dan met de affectie..het medeleven wat hij toonde.. ik weet het allemaal niet meer.
Ik heb het boek 'pesten en treiteren' gekocht en dat ben ik nu aan het lezen.. Ja..stukjes ervan herken ik wel.. maar deze man had een lieve moeder en broers en zussen..zijn vader is overleden toen hij 3 was en dat was traumatisch.. 

Is er misschien een psychologe..of iemand die er veel vanaf weet die mij antwoorden kan geven?? Ik ben een sterk persoon..ik wil hieruit komen..ik MOET het begrijpen  :Frown: 

Gwendoline

----------


## pokkie

Hallo Gia,

Zoek het bij je zelf Gia. Je hart zegt ja. Waarschijnlijk zal het heel moeilijk worden, maar uiteindelijk zul je als je terug kijkt zeg je ik heb het goed gedaan.
Narcisten zullen er overal blijven en altijd. En er zullen helaas altijd eer vrouwen zijn die daar intrappen.
Probeer het samen ( jij en je ongeboren kindje ) op te lossen.
Die narcist vindt weer een ander slachtoffer en probeert daar waarschijnlijk ook een “liefdes”baby te maken. Zet je sterk neer tegenover hem, dan deinst hij wel terug. Probeer zoveel mogelijk afstand te houden en vooral contact te vermijden, negeren is de beste remedie. Hoe hard het ook klinkt maar houd de zwangerschap voor jezelf probeer hem er niet in te betrekken. Emphatisch vermogen heef hij niet dus zal hij ook nooit laten zien. Ook niet naar een kind toe.

Succes en heel veel sterkte

----------


## pleuntje13

Gia, meissie, ik heb met je te doen!
áls je de kracht kunt vinden, kies dan voor jezelf en jouw kindje. misschien kun je dat nu nog?! ook al zou ik kunnen begrijpen als je zegt: "dat kan ik niet meer".
ik wens je alle sterkte. ik denk te weten wat je doormaakt!
en pokkie, heel erg bedankt voor je steun en lieve woorden.
ja, had ik de moed maar hem de deur te wijzen. ik hoop met die relatietherapie te bereiken dat ik het óf zelf durf te zeggen óf dat hij tot het inzicht komt niet meer samen verder te willen. echter, ik houd mijn hart vast, als die psychiater al zo'n gek is, wat kan ik dan verwachten van zijn assistente???

----------


## miepje

Hallo ik ben Miepje, nieuw op dit forum,
Momenteel lig ik half in een scheiding, ik denk dat de scheiding maart of april 2009 officieel uitgesproken wordt. Mijn ex man (narcist) wil goed voor mij en de kinderen blijven zorgen zowel financieel als persoonlijk. Hij wil graag nog allerlei dingen voor mij regelen en doen. Nu geeft dat bij mij tegenstrijdige gevoelens omdat ik dat aan de ene kant wel prettig vind maar aan de andere kant niet echt een nieuw leven kan opstarten onafhankelijk van hem. Ik moet er bij vermelden dat hij een vriendin heeft waar hij nu 1 jaar mee samenwoont en heb nog steeds het idee dat hij met een enorm schuldgevoel rondloopt en niet echt zijn gezin kan loslaten. Naar mijn mening is het voor hem en zijn relatie ook niet goed om zo overdreven te blijven zorgen voor mij, op die manier kan hij ook niet echt een nieuwe start maken. Zijn er vrouwen die ook een soort gelijke ervaring hiermee hebben? en zijn er eventuele tips die men mij kan geven?

Ik heb gehoord dat narcisten geen schuldgevoel hebben eigenlijk zich alleen maar schamen. Ik moet nog wel vermelden dat hij met deze vrouw een verhouding is begonnen tijdens ons huwelijk en aangezien hij niet kon kiezen en heen en weer pendelde tussen mij en zijn vriendin, heb ik de knoop maar doorgehakt dmv een scheiding en het vreemde is in tegenstelling tot de berichten die ik overal over narcisten lees, blijft hij buitengewoon goed voor mij en kinderen zorgen, met name financieel. Is dit nu om nog aandacht te krijgen en een triomf te halen. De buitenwereld kan nu namelijk zien dat hij nog zo goed voor ons is!! Ik weet niet wat ik ervan moet denken. Zou zijn nieuwe relatie tegenvallen en wil hij wellicht in de toekomst weer terugkomen ondanks dat we dan al gescheiden zijn. Ik voel me enorm bevrijd nu hij bij mij weg is en wil ook niet meer terug naar een leven met deze man.

Miepje

----------


## miepje

hier komt nog even een vervolg van Miepje, ik moet ook nog vermelden dat ons huis op dit moment te koop staat en hij woont nu sinds een jaar bij zijn vriendin in op een flatje. Zijn vriendin is al een paar keer getrouwd geweest en heeft daarna tig relaties gehad, ook met getrouwde mannen en die relaties zijn allemaal op niets uitgelopen. Ook heeft ze een voorkeur voor mannen die welgesteld zijn, al haar relaties die ze gehad heeft waren ook met mannen die welgesteld waren. Daarnaast is het zo dat ze op staande voet ontslag heeft moeten nemen bij haar vorige werkgever, daar mevrouw heel lang en heel veel geld heeft gefraudeerd. Ook bij vorige werkgevers is ze op deze manier eruitgezet wegens diefstal. Als ze geen relatie heeft gaat ze stelen om toch een dergelijke levenstijl er op na te kunnen houden. Op het moment dat ze weer een man aan de haak
heeft geslagen doet ze dat niet omdat ze dan van hem kan profiteren en kan pronken met haar nieuwe vriend en zijn status. Ze staat in haar woonplaats hier om bekend. Iedereen weet dat het een gevaarlijke vrouw is en dat ze ruime ervaring heeft met mannen om ze om haar vinger te winden. Mijn narcist weet ook dat dit allemaal waar is en ondanks dat blijft hij bij haar. Hij voelt en weet dat ik hem niet meer wil en aangezien

----------


## miepje

vervolg: hij niet alleen kan zijn en alleen kan wonen want dan wordt ie gek zei hij weleens, blijft hij maar daar hangen. Tja waar moet ie anders heen. Hij is bang voor afwijzing en toont verder geen enkele emotie naar mij. Hij komt 1x per week de tuin onderhouden, dat kan ik niet in mijn eentje en omdat het huis te koop staat moet het er ook netjes bijstaan en ook is het nog steeds ook zijn huis. Toen hij nog bij ons woonde was de band met zijn kinderen niet al te best. Hij was altijd veel weg (op de vlucht voor zichzelf) en verwaarloosde ons emotioneel. Zorgen op zijn manier kan hij wel, financieel en door allerlei karweitjes voor je te willen doen. Zijn gezin afhankelijk houden en macht houden, dat is erg belangrijk voor hem. Voelt ie zich belangrijk met zijn lage zelfbeeld.

----------


## miepje

Zolang dit huis niet verkocht is zal ik hem zeker wekelijks hier om de deur hebben, binnen komt hij alleen als er iets binnen is wat moet gebeuren maar het meeste doe ik liever zelf.
Ik kan op deze manier niet met mijn nieuwe leven beginnen, daarnaast hebben we kinderen en wil hij ook op de hoogte gehouden worden van het wel en wee van de kinderen zoals school e.d. De kinderen willen met rust gelaten worden door hem, ze zijn al vaak genoeg gekwetst emotioneel. Hij wil nu ineens leuke dingen met ze doen zoals een bioscoop e.d. Dat had hij moeten doen toen hij nog hier woonde maar toen keek hij

----------


## miepje

vervolg: nauwelijks naar ze om. En nu in deze situatie wil hij ineens de perfecte vader uihangen. Narcisten gebruiken mensen voor hun eigenbelang en hij heeft momenten dat hij ook niets van zich laat horen naar de kinderen, net hoe het hem uitkomt. De kinderen voelen dit feilloos aan. Ze zijn immers al 14 en 16 jaar. De scheiding loopt heel soepel, wat ik niet verwacht had. Ik was van mening dat hij me niets meer zou gunnen nu ik heb gezegd te willen scheiden en niet te willen wachten daarmee tot het huis verkocht is. Hij wilde dat nl wel wachten met scheiden totdat het huis verkocht is. Vreemd toch?

----------


## miepje

voorlopig blijf ik hier met de kinderen wonen totdat het verkocht is(valt niet mee nu met de financiele crisis). Hij blijft alles gewoon betalen( ik werk niet en ook daar doet ie niet moeilijk over) Als het vekocht is ga ik op zoek naar een leuk huurhuis of een leuk flat, dan heb ik eindelijk rust en mijn eigen dingetjes. Ik denk dat hij hier anders over denkt, volgens mij wil hij macht over zijn gezin houden, ook als ik straks echt op mezelf woon met de kinderen. Heeft iemand tips of weet iemand wat erachter zit dat hij zich zo zorgelijk opstelt. Iedereen reageert verbaasd als ik dit allemaal vertel. Groetjes Miepje

----------


## pokkie

Hoi Miepje,

Goed van je dat je, dat je de stap durf te nemen, en zo herkenbaar je verhaal. Mijn ex zou ook mijn hele leven ervoor zorgen dat ik in het huis kon blijven wonen, hij wilde naar de buitenwereld laten zien hoe goed hij het met me voor had. Maar op het moment dat ik een vriend kreeg was het echt uit met de liefde. Zoals je misschien hebt gelezen staan we recht tegenover elkaar in de rechtszaal. Ik moet maar gaan werken en hij wil de helft van het huis, omdat hij niet wil dat een ander bij mij in het huis komt wonen.
Hij gebruikt de kinderen precies op de manier zoals jij omschrijft. Wanneer hij ze nodig heeft zijn ze lief en schrijft hij sms’jes en ja de kinderen voelen dat aan, maar blijven hem toch pleasen , het blijft toch hun vader, en zoals iedere narcist weet hij de gevoelige snaren iedere keer weer te bewerken. Mijn jongste zoon had hem 2000 euro geleend vorig jaar, hij had het moeilijk want hij was opgepakt met 2 hennepkwekerijen, en die was hij weer begonnen om mij te betalen ( nooit wat van gezien ) maar hij kreeg het niet terug, nadat ik had besloten om hem failliet te laten verklaren samen met meerdere mensen ( van mijn vader heeft hij ook 20.000 euro geleend, zijn eerdere advocaten kregen nog geld ) Nou ja een heel verhaal hij heeft een afbetalingsregeling getroffen met zijn vader ( om mij dwars te zitten heeft hem 1000 euro gegeven met de mededeling dat de andere helft voor het eind van het jaar zou komen ( heeft hij in september afgesproken ), nou over 4 dagen is het zover, maar volgens mij gaat het niet lukken, leugens, leugens en nog eens leugens en als mijn zoon om het geld vraagt dan heeft hij het even niet of is niet thuis, maar ondertussen wel een nieuwe chrysler touring voor zijn nieuwe vrouw gekocht van 65.000 euro en een nieuwe volkswagen caddy. Nee Miepje hoe mooi hij het voorschetst, en wat hij allemaal belooft, het is en blijft een narcist en hij blijft liegen. Trap er niet in.

succes met alles en toch een fijne kerst 
Pokkie

----------


## miepje

Hoi Pokkie,

Bedankt voor je reactie. Ik heb niet zo'n boosaardige ex als jij. Ik ben erachter gekomen dat hij een narcist is doordat een goede kennis van mij, ik heb haar ontmoet toen mijn ex al bij mij weg was, mij vertelde dat hij een narcist is. Voor die tijd had ik nog nooit van narcisme gehoord laat staan wat een narcist is. Ik ben toen gaan surfen op het net
en heb tevens psychologische boeken gelezen en toen werd mij duidelijk dat hij inderdaad narcistisch gedrag vertoont. Echt een aanrader, deze boeken. Ik heb het Monstervebond en de duivelsdriehoek van Carolien Roodvoets gelezen. Tevens heb ik het boek Mannen en Moeders gelezen, best wel een moeilijk boek maar als je het 2x leest dan
begrijp je heel goed wat er bedoeld wordt. Mijn ex is in ons huwelijk niet fysiek gewelddadig geweest naar mij of de kinderen. Hij maakte het ons emotioneel erg moeilijk
en stelde hoge verwachtingen aan ons. De kinderen moesten goed presteren op school, ik moest er de hele dag als het kon als een fotomodel bijlopen terwijl ik ook wel eens lekker mezelf wilde zijn door gemakkelijke kleding aan te doen, vooral als je toch verder de deur niet uit hoeft. Daarnaast was meneer vrij vaak neerslachtig of depressief en kon ook weinig van de kinderen verdragen. Ze mochten vooral niet te vrolijk of te druk doen want dat was voor hem te vermoeiend. Door de weeks was hij aan het werk en in de weekenden was ie veel weg voor zijn eigen pleziertjes zoals golf en even langs die en die, natuurlijk om aandacht te krijgen. Vaak had ik de energie niet meer om dingen met hem te ondernemen. Al je energie gaat op in zo'n man. Als we wel weggingen als gezin
was er geen begrip en geduld als er wat vertraging in het vertrekken kwam vaak door de kinderen die dan nog ff snel dit of dat moeten. Meestal liet ik de rotzooi wel liggen en dacht dan het op te kunnen ruimen als we terugkwamen. Ook daar was geen begrip voor want dan kreeg hij geen aandacht. Ook met spelletjes doen moest hij altijd winnen zelfs van de kinderen en als mijn oudste dan won moest het overgespeeld worden zodat hij alsnog zou winnen. Had ook geen respect voor mij en kinderen en geen inlevingsgevoel. Wij mochten eigenlijk geen eigen mening hebben en eigen behoeftes en verlangens.
Altijd wist hij het beter en wat het beste was voor ons. Vooral toen de kinderen groter en volwassener begonnen te worden onstonden vaak ruzie vooral met oudste die altijd wel met hem de strijd aan ging. De jongste hield zich meestal gedeisd. Ook tijdens vakanties was er altijd wel ruzie of strijd. Ook ik heb hem op mijn 15e leren kennen en woonde op mijn 17e al samen met hem. Ook ik ben er langzaam ingegroeid. Eigenlijk ben ik helemaal niet gegroeid, hij heeft mij altijd klein gehouden en afhankelijk om natuurlijk macht over mij te houden en uit angst om verlaten te worden. Ik ben hier natuurlijk zelf oook schuldig aan geweest dat ik mijn grenzen niet heb aangegeven.Maar als je in zo'n relatie zit heb je het niet in de gaten, het sluimerd er langzaam in. Hij zelf komt uit een gezin waar de ouders altijd ruzie hadden en zijn moeder ook geslagen werd. Zijn moeder klamptte zich aan hem vast en hij moest haar, als klein jongentje van 5!, beschermen en troosten. Hij heeft zelf ook de nodige klappen van zijn vader gekregen en vormde als het ware daardoor samen met zijn moeder een complot tegen zijn vader. Hij was als het ware de "partner van zijn moeder". Vandaar dat hij ook alleen maar wil zorgen voor vrouwen en heel gevoelig is voor zwakke verdrietige vrouwen. Daarnaast was het zo dat zzijn moeder door alle ellende ook geen goede moeder voor hem kon zijn omdat zij heel veel met haar eigen ellende bezig was en daardoor emotioneel niet bereikbaar was voor hem. Hij mocht ook zijn behoeftes en verlangens niet kenbaar maken vroeger en moest het lieve brafe kind zijn dat er moest zijn voor zijn moeder ipv dat de moeder er moet zijn voor hem. Hij heeft daardoor een heel verkeerd gevoel voor vrouwen ontwikkeld en ziet vrouwen als zwak en liefdeloze wezens. Hij heeft geen liefde gekregen en hij kan het zelf ook niet geven en ontvangen. Hij heeft zich met zijn gevoelens dmv een pantser afgeschermd, dus is emotioneel onbereikbaar. De problemen zijn pas echt goed begonnen toen we zelf kinderen kregen. Hij heeft geen flauw benul hoe hij daarmee moet omgaan en gaat dus opdezelfde manier met ze om zoals vroeger met hem is omgegaan. Als de kinderen klein wil het nog wel maar als ze groter worden dan gaan ze ook een wil krijgen en hun grenzen stellen. Dat wordt dan door hem niet geaccepteerd. Vaak genoeg voelde ik wel dat er iets niet goed zat tussen ons alleen ik wist niet wat en ik dacht dat als ik er maar voldoende aan werkte dat het allemaal wel goed zou komen. Het is gewoon een foute man!!!! Alles draait om de buitenwereld wat die vinden en omdat hij met een ongelooflijk laag zelfbeeld rondloopt moet hij voortdurend aandacht en bewonderd worden. Zijn nieuwe vriendin levert hem die bewondering en aandacht maar voor hoelang? Dus jij denkt dat hij dat zorgen en alles willen blijven betalen is om van de buitenwereld bewondering te krijgen? We hebben een viergesprek bij mijn advocaat gehad.
Hij met zijn advocaat en ik met mijn advocaat alle vier samen gepraat hoe we het financieel regelen totdat het huis verkocht is, want alles moet wel betaald blijven anders legt natuurlijk de bank beslag op het huis en hebben we helemaal niets. Hij blijft alles betalen,gas etc telefoonkosten verzekeringen, school nou ja gewoon alles en heeft zelf maar een paar honderd euro nodig in de maand voor levensonderhoud. Hij vertelde daar dat hij de boodschappen betaald en zij de huur en gas enzo van de flat. Zij woonde er al, alleen, voordat hij bij haar introk. wat we dus besproken hebben in dat viergesprek, is op papier gezet door de advocaat en door ons beide ondertekent, dus dat staat vast zolang het huis nog niet verkocht is. Nu gaat mijn advocaat bij de rechtbank een vezoek tot echtscheiding indienen omdat ik ook in dat viergesprek heb gezegd dat ik niet wil wacht met scheiden totdat het huis verkocht is. Als het huis dus verkocht is, moeten we met z'n vieren opnieuw om de tafel voor de verdeling van het geld van de woning en voor de goederen(meubelen enzo) en dan wordt ook het bedrag besproken wat hij aan partnerallimentatie en kinderallimentatie moet gaan betalen. Tja, dat kan nog wel een jaar duren.! Wel heel vervelend want ik kan nu niet ineenkeer alles afsluiten waardoor ik zoals ik schreef hem nog telkens zie om de tuin komen doen. Ja, het moet er natuurlijk netjes bij staan voor de verkoop dat begrijp ik ook wel, maar het is zo verrekte moeilijk afstand nemen zolang dit nog gebeurt. Daarnaast hebben we natuurlijk samen kinderen waardoor je altijd kontakt houdt. Morgen (zaterdag 27 dec) komt ie weer om de tuin te doen, vreselijk. Nu heeft ie mijn jongste zoon gevraagd of hij maandag met hem naar de bios wil, maar mijn zoon wil niet, dus dan is ie daar weer gefrusteerd over als mijn zoon hem dat gaat zeggen morgen en dan gaat ie weer bij mij zitten klagen dat het flauw is van zijn zoon en dat hij wel hun vader is en of ik niet kan zeggen tegen mijn zoon dat ie gewoon met zijn vader moet gaan. Maar dat kind wil niet en moet ik dan ruzie gaan zitten maken met mijn kind omdat hij niet wil. Ja, moeilijk hoor want ik krijg dan weer de schuld dat ik de kinderen niet genoeg stimuleer en daar gaan we weer..... Hij heeft mijn overal al zo ontzettend zwart lopen maken. Zijn hele familie en ook zijn ouders hebben mij laten vallen en ook de kinderen. Ze bellen nooit eens naar de kinderen en komen ook nooit meer hier sinds mijn ex weg is terwijl ik wel afgelopen jaar nog bij hun ben geweest.
Ben toch 28 jaar hun schoondochter geweest en de moeder van hun kleinkinderen! Dat zegt al genoeg hoe die mensen in elkaar zitten, net als hun zoon. En ze hebben nu zo"n geweldige nieuwe schoondochter!!! Hadden ze 28 eerder moeten hebben zullen ze vast wel overal zeggen, maar zij weten de echte waarheid over haar niet ( van de diefstallen enzo). want het hele verhaal is daar verdraaid door mijn ex. Jou ex is weer opnieuw getrouwd? allang? en gaat dat wel goed is ie nu wel gelukkig???

Ik vind het fijn om te babbelen hierover en wens jou ook veel sterkte. Alle reacties zijn welkom want ik weet soms echt niet wat ik nou nog met die vent aan moet. Is hij dan een vriendelijke narcist? Die bestaan toch niet????

Groetjes Miepje

----------


## pokkie

Hoi Miepje,

Ja mijn ex is nu sinds 16 juli weer getrouwd en of hij gelukkig is weet ik niet, hij heeft in ieder geval weer een gezin, waarvan hij de mensen kan manipuleren en vormen zoals hij denkt dat het moet. Als ik jouw verhaal zo lees dan denk ik oh dat is mijn ex, precies hetzelfde en alle partners van narcistische mannen zullen dat denken. Allemaal vertonen ze hetzelfde gedrag, geen emphatisch vermogen, ect ect. Mijn zoon zei van de week nog toen ik hem vroeg hoe zijn vader nu was in dat gezin. Ja mam zegt hij precies zoals eerder die kinderen krijgen alles, maar hij weet nog steeds niet wat hij met zijn gevoel aanmoet. Ik weet niet of hij nu gelukkig is ik zie iets aan hem. Als ik er ben dan houdt hij zich in. Ik vroeg wat hij er mee bedoelde, Hij kan zijn gevoel niet uiten. Mijn dochten is net afgestudeerd als gerechtspsychologe, en wordt er door hem nu van beticht dat ze een wijsneus is en dat ze niet moet denken dat ze alles weet. Mijn vriend is getint en hij zegt dan tegen zijn kinderen, ja je moeder viel vroeger altijd al op zwartjes, en dat terwijl ik al vanaf mijn 14de verkering met hem had. Nou ja zo kan ik nog wel uren doorgaan,. Maar houdt het alsjeblieft in je achterhoofd dat hij alles doet voor zijn eigen gewin en dat hij niets doet voor jou en de kinderen zodra hij er geen baat meer bij heeft. Ik zal later wat uitgebreider reageren, maar moet nu even afstand nemen, want het is voor mij nog best wel heftig.

Succes en heel veel liefs en sterkte

Pokkie

----------


## miepje

Hallo lieve vrouwen op dit forum, Ik heb een boek besteld bij bol.com van Robin Norwood dat heet" als hij maar gelukkig is". Ik heb op tv het programma gezien van Hart en Ziel van de ncrv. Het thema ging over relatieverslaafde vrouwen, vrouwen die te veel in de liefde inversteren, te veel willen (ver)zorgen. Hierin herkende ik mij zelf helemaal!!!!!
Naar aanleiding van dit programma waar ook dit boek werd genoemd, heb ik dit boek besteld. Ik moet het nog lezen, daar ik het vandaag ontvangen heb. Ik denk dat dit boek heel leerzaam is en je ook kan behoeden voor toekomstige foute relaties met dit soort psychopaten!! Ik zal jullie op de hoogte houden over de inhoud van het boek en evt. tips zijn ook voor jullie allemaal welkom naar wat ik allemaal gelezen heb over jullie ervaringen met een narcist!!

Lieve Pokkie, 

Ik begrijp heel goed dat je even wat afstand neemt, ik heb zelf ook nog momenten dat ik de hele wereld aan kan en andere momenten weer een terugslag krijg, maar je zult merken dat die momenten dat je je heel sterk voelt steeds meer de overhand gaan krijgen!! Veel liefs en ik wens jou en verder iedereen op dit forum ondanks alles een warm en zeer voorspoedig 2009 toe!!

Liefs, Miepje

----------


## Tanit

Zelf leef ik nu bijna 2 jaar gescheiden van mijn ex PMN...en heb nu pas sinds enkele weken wat rust. Hij heeft me al op straat aangevallen, is bij me thuis ingebroken, heeft mijn auto gesaboteerd, geeft geen cent alimentatie voor de 2 kinderen die nog bij me wonen, is me overal maar dan overal slecht gaan maken, enz.enz. MAAR ik ben zo gelukkig dat ik van hem af ben, dat kan ik echt niet onder woorden brengen. 29 JAAR LANG WAS IK ZIJN BLINDE SLAAF maar nu herleef ik letterlijk. Ik kan alle slachtoffers van deze mensen maar 1 ding zeggen : ren voor je leven, zet alle contact stop en LEEF.

----------


## Kim1968

Tsja mijn vriend is ook een narcist of heeft narcistische trekken. Ik ben nu bij hem weggegaan, want het liep weer eens uit de hand. Ik zie nu wel in dat er als je aan zo iemand vastzit door kinderen of wat dan ook toch wel een manier is om er redelijk mee om te kunnen gaan, let op hier komt ie: stel je sterk op en als hij roept je kunt niks, weet niks, bent stom, dom of je uitscheld of zo haal je heel simpel je schouders op en zegt dan bijvoorbeeld: hoor wie het zegt of ja jij bent super! Zoiets. Dan weet hij zich geen raad. Daarna weglopen en iets voor jezelf gaan doen. Altijd direct afkappen en niet te ver op in gaan. Bij mij ging het ook mis omdat ik ook heel boos terug deed of enorm verdrietig werd. Emoties: hou ze in alle omstandigheden onder controle want dat is waar hij het in zoekt om je op te 'pakken' (onbewust misschien). Je zwakte niet laten zien! Ik heb nu ik op een afstandje woon gezien dat hij anders reageert als ik ook anders doe...........Klinkt gek, maar het is zo. Hij is heel boos dat ik weggelopen ben, maar ik heb hem gezegd dat ik dat natuurlijk niet zomaar heb gedaan. Verder niet teveel uitgelegd. Het contact gaat nu weer goed, maar ik denk niet dat ik er nog zin in heb om weer bij hem te gaan wonen. We zien het wel. Wat wel een feit is is dat we een hele leuke, gezellige en fijne relatie hadden met van die rot-momenten. Je kunt niemand veranderen, heb ik geprobeerd, lukt niet. Wel bijschaven en je kunt je vooral zelf anders opstellen. Helpt echt! Of het leuk is en blijft met zo'n man is een tweede.......Het blijft altijd moeilijk. Ik weet nog niet of ik hem nog wil. Voel wel veel rust nu. Ik zoek wat er gebeurd is niet alleen bij hem nu achteraf, het is gewoon zo dat ik ook veel uitlok altijd en dingen op de spits drijf en hem uit de tent lok. Soms helpt een andere benadering, maar nogmaals het blijft lastig! Gaat het weer fout tussen hem en mij (nu latten we, maar als ik nog eens samen ga wonen) dan wil ik hem definitief nooit meer terug! Zeker weten! 
Sterkte allemaal.

Kim

----------


## Tanit

Voor wie het mocht interesseren, ik ben nog steeds gezond en wel, en de kinderen ook.
Mijn ex laat ons nu al een tijdje met rust, vooral omdat de onderzoeksrechter en het parket zich met zijn gestalk zijn beginnen moeien en hij serieuse straf riskeert.
Financieel zijn we nog niet veel verder, maar er begint schot in de zaak te komen. Zo werd hij veroordeeld tot het betalen van onderhoudsgeld voor de kinderen en kan ik binnenkort beslag laten leggen op zijn inkomsten, ook voor de achterstallige bedragen.
In september komt de zaak voor ivm de onroerende goederen en ook daar staat het recht aan mijn kant.
Mijn ex zal zich nog wel roeren, maar ik lap alles aan mijn laars en zal bekomen waar ik recht op heb.
2 jaar geleden was mijn leven een puinhoop en ikzelf een zielig hoopje ellende...nu ben ik zelfbewust en is het leven goed, soms moeilijk maar GOED !!!

----------


## pleuntje13

jeetje Tanit, wat ben je dapper!
ik wilde dat ik al over mijn ex kon praten!
ik wil gewoon eigenlijk helemaal niet verder met hem, maarja, ik weet ook niet hoe te breken want hij is zo: als ze niet mét me wil leven dan ook niet zonder me

----------


## Tanit

Pleuntje, mijn ex narcist heeft me steeds met de dood bedreigd indien ik hem verliet, maar veel gescheer en weinig wol...ben er nog steeds zoals je ziet!
Wie schrik heeft krijgt ook slaag zei m'n grootmoeder altijd...eerst zou hij zichzelf van kant maken...dan gingen we samen zelfmoord plegen...en tenslotte ging hij mij doodmaken. Allemaal chantagepraktijken, geloof er geen woord van. Een narcist dreigt, scheldt maar in feite is hij niet zo moedig.
Laat je niet meer op je kop zitten, een moeilijk leven, maar zonder narcist is nog altijd beter dan geen leven met een narcist!!!

----------


## pleuntje13

ja Tani, gelukkig maar dat je er nog bent! ik weet ook wel dat ik bang ben voor ...............maar tóch kán ik de stap maar niet zetten. bovendien heb ik in de loop van de jaren(38) wel gemerkt hoe hij me werkelijk kan behandelen als hij kwaad is. hij maakt me gewoon geestelijk kapot. onlangs heb ik het dankzij de relatietherapie die we volgen eindelijk durven zeggen, maarja.....dan nog andere stappen durven zetten. ik heb zo vaak gehoopt dat de natuur wel in zou grijpen en hem of mij (in de familie van mijn vader is iedereen aan kanker overleden, ook mijn vader zelf en een zus) terug zou nemen, maar ook dat gebeurt niet. op een keer zal ik toch wel ergens de moed vandaan halen om hem aan de kant te zetten?????

----------


## Tanit

Oh Pleuntje, wat herken ik veel van mezelf enkele jaren geleden in jou !
Ook wij (ex en ik) gingen in relatietherapie, maar dat deed hij enkel om mij nog beter te manipuleren en ik had toen het gevoel dat de therapeute aan zijn kant stond. Ze gaf ons wel de raad om elk apart aan onszelf te werken met een psychoterapie, wat hij natuurlijk niet deed, maar ik wel...en dat werd mijn redding!!!!
Ook ik heb gehoopt dat de natuur mij uit de ellende zou gaan halen en één van beiden dood zou gaan...heb zelf borstkanker gehad en ben ervan overtuigd dat het uit pure ellende kwam!!! Heb gebeden dat hij dood zou gaan, op gelijk welke manier, heb zelfs begrip gekregen voor moordenaars, om maar te zeggen...
Maar Pleuntje, niemand hoeft dood, en vooral jijzelf niet! Zoek hulp voor jezelf, wees één keer in je leven egoistisch op een gezonde manier (niet zoals hem, de klojo) en red jezelf, want et leven is hard, maar wondermooi en er is zeker nog veel goeds voor jou in het verschiet, ook al denk je dat nu niet!
Oooohhhh, kon ik maar alle slactoffers van deze "slechte" mensen helpen, want nu weet ik dat ze de duivel in eigen persoon zijn;

----------


## Sanne26

Hallo allemaal

Dit is mijn verhaal, ik heb een jaar geleden relatietherapie gehad met mijn man, bij de psygoloog draaide alles om hem (hij was de eerste die heen ging) ik moest eigenlijk alles van zijn kant bekijken en heel veel schuld van de ruzie;s werd in de schoenen van mijn ouders en mij geschoven.

Na een 2 maanden uit elkaar te zijn geweest, en veel mooie beloftes en praatjes verder toch besloten om samen door te gaan, de kinderen hadden al een scheiding meegemaakt, en ik wilde het niet nog een keer.

Mijn huis verkocht en samen met hem op een nieuwe plek gaan wonen (zijn huis) en we leven nog lang en gelukkig, nou niet dus.

Met de kerst begon het gesodemieter weer en alles is weer mijn schuld terwijl hij mij voor lul gezet heeft met een pief van de bank er bij, zijn antwoord daarop is dat je daar toch niet van moet wakker liggen. Als ik met hem probeer te praten gaat hij direct in de verdediging en roept tuurlijk alles is mijn schuld, heeft een hele grote mond maar daar komt nooit wat van te recht (boekhouding, en alles wat met zijn bedrijf of formulieren te maken heeft enz wordt allemaal door mij gedaan, en dan nog de verzorging van 3 kinderen, 2 honden kippen en konijnen, en nog is het in zijn ogen nooit goed genoeg) iemand van een ander forum gaf me het woord narcist en wat een openbaring is dat zeg alles klopt en de puzzel stukjes vallen op zijn plek.

Heb hem gisteren verteld dat ik op zoek ga naar een ander huis, want ik was altijd vrolijk en positief ingesteld maar dat wordt iedere dag minder.

Maar ja met 20 uur werken in de week heb je nog niet zomaar een huis, urgentie krijg je bijna niet meer dus voorlopig zit ik hier nog wel even.

Waar ik me heel boos overmaak is dat de pshygoloog een jaar geleden niet door de facade heeft heen geprikt en er iets aan heeft gedaan, ze had me op z'n minst eventuele vermoedens kunnen vertellen, dan had ik nooit in de praatjes getrapt en had ik nu nog lekker in mijn eigen huisje gezeten.

Ik heb hem gisteren geadviseerd om voor zijn eigen toekomst hulp te zoeken, maar daar zal hij wel te trots voor zijn.

Een heel verhaal maar ik moest het even kwijt.

En dan is het buiten glad, iedereen raakt van de weg behalve mijn man, knalde hij maar met auto en al tegen een boom of in het kanaal, o wat zou dat veel oplossen (al mag je het natuurlijk nooit hardop zeggen)

Groetjes Sanne

----------


## Lara '52

HALLO SANNE , in het verleden ook geleefd met een narcist 30 jaar terug , 
zware problemen gekend , hij is 2 maal opgenomen in een gesloten instelling voor een 3 /6 mnd . 


Dokters in het ziekenhuis heeft hij zelfs bij de neus genomen ,na lange tijd maar ervaren dat hij kon manipuleren als de beste en hij schafte zich de rol aan van martelaar  :EEK!:  die zijn zo uitgeslapen en zijn je altijd een stapje voor ,dokteres zei/ dat heb ik in lange tijd niet meer meegemaakt , was ik blij dat zij het ook ervaarde , want bv. / hij zei/ het is wit als het zwart was dat ik hem gelijk gaf.zover waren we gekomen :eek 
Of aan zee dat ik zei :wat een zonnig weder / HIJ/ waar schijnt de zon ik zie geen zon . :EEK!:  

dat is maar een tipje vd. ijsberg , er zijn nog vele ergeren zaken gebeurd, te erg voor te herhalen , hij had een haat voor vrouwen uit kindertijd ? 

spijtig genoeg was hij met 4 vrouwen opgescheept , einde vh. verhaal , ik en mijn dochters waren de boosdoeners vd. schoonfamilie , ik had geen ouders meer stond er alleen voor . 

Mijn krachten zijn terug gekomen door steun van zijn dokters ,op het laaste was er geen enkele dokter die hem nog wou helpen en hij hield hen voor zotje ;hij heeft een hoog intelligentie peil ; ze stuurde hem dan maar terug naar huis ,ik heb mijn tijd genomen tot als de oudste kinderen afgestudeerd waren , niet altijd gemakkelijk maar ik liet hem met rust . Ik ben, al zeg ik het zelf, een zeer geduldig iemand en doe niets overhaast . 

Als raad zou ik je geven , neem je tijd, zet alles op een rij en zorg dat je een goede huisdokter heb die je steunt , dat heeft bij mij enorm geholpen ,en laat hem (je man) rustig verder zijn eigen ding doen, en zorg jij voor jezelf en toekomst.grtjs CELEST  :Smile: STERKTE  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Sanne26

Dank je wel, ik heb het besluit genomen om weg te gaan en dat voelt al heel goed, ik heb gelukkig hele lieve ouders en die willen samen met mij een huisje voor me kopen, zodat ik hier weg kan. Mijn man heeft juist een heel laag inteligentie niveau en hij zal het niet makkelijk krijgen als hij alles wat ik voor hem doe, ineens zelf moetvdoen. Ik laat hem lekker met rust, hij komt en gaat wanneer hij er zin in heeft dus lekker rustig. Doordat ik hem heb verteld dat ik wegga denk ik dan hij zich in zijn eer voelt aangetast en doet nu of we niet meer bestaan. Voor dit moment vind ik het prima zo, maar ik ben moe en uitgeblust.

Denk wel dat ik wat ik allemaal heb meegemaakt met psyhologische hulp moet verwerken want wat is dit moeilijk.

groetjes en liefs Sanne

----------


## Tanit

Sanne, inderdaad zijn deze mensen (mensen?) in staat om zelfs artsen om de tuin te leiden, zelfs bepaalde psychologen kennen het verschijnsel nog (steeds) niet!!!
Het is inderdaad moeilijk om je los te maken en alle schuldgevoel opzij te zetten MAAR het is véél en véél moeilijker nog om met zo iemand samen te leven!
Denk om jezelf en ook je kinderen en bereid je voor op een strijd, want zelden zal zo iemand zijn slachtoffer zonder slag of stoot laten gaan.
Gelukkig heb je lieve familie die je kan helpen, dus ga ervoor!!!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sanne, fijn dat jij zulke lieve familie/ouders hebt die jou steunen in jou besluit! Jammer dat het in de herkansing niet zo ging als gedacht, maar kies voor jezelf en je kids! Heel veel succes en sterkte voor de komende tijd!

@ Celest, blij toe dat je nu een lieve partner hebt en je zo sterk uit jou verleden bent gekomen!!!

@ Tanit, klopt inderdaad dat de symptomen of het verschijnsel narcist vaak door weinig mensen en hulpverleners worden herkend of erkend (vaak zjin dat de personen die zelf met een narcist geleefd hebben), vooral omdat narcisten mensen zo goed om de tuin kunnen leiden en vaak zelf niet inzien of niet in willen zien dat ze hulp nodig hebben  :Frown:  Dat maakt het voor het 'slachtoffer' moeilijk om weg te gaan en goede hulp te zoeken. Hopelijk geraakt het steeds meer bekend zodat er steeds sneller ingesprongen kan worden!

----------


## lidia

hoi eefje91830, las je bericht en zo veel meer berichten hier op de site, ik was al een tijdje hier niet meer geweest. Heb jaren geleefd met een narcist en weet zo'n beetje wat je mee kunt maken. Twijfelen aan jezelf dat heb ik jaren gedaan, ik dacht dat het aan mij lag, ik kon toch niets goed doen, waar leefde ik eigelijk voor dacht ik wel eens. Geestelijk ben je enorm afhankelijk gemaakt van een persoon, waarvan je denkt dat je van hem houdt. Maar niets is minder waar, je houdt niet van deze persoon, je bent er afhankelijk van gemaakt en dat is een heel ander verhaal. Er gaat een wereld voor me open nu ik een man heb leren kennen die heel anders met me omgaat, ik weet nu wat liefde is....ik mag nu zijn wie ik ben, mag zeggen hoe ik erover denk, mag over mijn gevoelens praten zonder er op afgerekend te worden. Gelijkwaardige partners zijn in een relatie. Het is heel goed om een stap te nemen in je leven en te kiezen voor jezelf, al kun je er niet overheen zien en denk je dat je het niet redt, gewoon doorgaan en voor jezelf kiezen...ik zag het ook niet en heb toen ik alleen was mezelf bij elkaar moeten rapen, er was weinig van mezelf over, heb geknokt....gevochten.....gehuild....maar ik ben er weer...ik mag er zijn en ik voel dat ik leef en er is iemand die echt om me geeft en van me houdt, die me weer vasthoudt en dat gun ik alle vrouwen hier die een relatie hebben gehad die niet goed was...en die niet goed is. Als je leeft met een narcist dan heb je geen leven, het draait alleen om hun eigen, ze kunnen zich niet in een ander inleven, ze kunnen het gewoon niet...regelmatig kom ik het nog tegen met mijn ex, overleggen is er niet bij, hij bepaalt nog wat er moet gebeuren en iedereen heeft het maar te slikken....je hebt gewoon levenslang en komt nooit van een narcist af als je kinderen met hem hebt.......maar wat me nu nog het meeste pijn doet is dat ik veel mensen heb verloren, vrienden en ex-schoonfamilie, al die mensen met wie je jaren hebt opgetrokken zijn er niet meer, en dat doet pijn, meer pijn dan niet meer leven met de vader van mijn kinderen.......

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Lidia,

Fijn dat we je even laat weten hoe het met je gaat en hoe je het ervaren hebt!  :Smile: 
Erg positief en leuk om te horen dat je nu een partner gevonden hebt die jou op een goede manier behandelt en waar jij je prettig bij voelt! 
Je schreef eerder dat je een nieuw leven wou opbouwen met je kinderen, maar dat dat lastig is. Mag ik vragen hoe het nu gaat met de relatie tussen je kinderen en hun vader en tussen jou en je ex-man?
Heel veel succes en geluk met alles!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## roeska12345

Ik heb ook geleefd met een narcistische man. Ze verdraaien alles. Alles wat krom is dat kunnen ze met een enorme overtuigingskracht recht praten.

Eigenlijk lijkt het (hun charmante en normale gedrag) op die psychopaat in Belgie die tekenleraar, die een moordenaar bleek te zijn. 

De politie kwam wel bij hem uit, maar geloofden niet dat ze bij hem moesten zoeken, omdat ie normaal was(overkwam)

Zo is het bij een narcist ook. Als hij/zij erachter komt dat je uit de school hebt geklapt en hij/zij komt daarachter dan gaan ze nog meer dan ervoor jou wegzetten als iemand, die niet normaal is en zelfs hardstikke gek. En ze hebben een enorme overtuigingskracht zodat mensen de narcist helemaal geloven

Ze kunnen je zelfs zo psychisch breken dat je gaat denken aan zelfdoding wat bij veel narcisten ook de bedoeling is. Ze kunnen je als t ware de dood indrijven zo erg kunnen ze zijn.

Mijn zoon heeft t ook en ik zie precies (omdat ik een leerschool heb gehad bij zn vader)hoe hij manipuleert. Alleen ik raak er niet meer van in de war. Wel heb ik liever hoe erg ook dat ie uit mn buurt blijft, want een tweede narcist in mn leven ook al is t mijn zoon wil ik absoluut niet



Ik denk dat niet iedereen precies begrijpt wat een narcist is. Alleen mensen, die ermee te maken hebben gehad die begrijpen precies wat het inhoudt.

roeska

----------


## Lara '52

HALLO ROESKA , 

Je woorden die je schrijft" GEVEN EEN HARDE KLANK ",maar je hebt volkomen gelijk iemand die met een narcist niet heeft samengeleefd weet niet wat het inhoud , men kan in de boeken schrijven wat men wil/ dat is theorie /in het werkelijke leven is dat totaal wat anders ; ook ervaren als de dokter geen resultaten boekte met zulke mensen , als de" patient" moedwillig was of hen manipileerde dan werden ze naar huis terug gestuurd en trek maar je plan , jij als partner en kinderen moeten het dan maar oplossen in hun plaats de rekening krijg je wel toegestuurd ,dat was 30 JAAR geleden een luxe hotel verblijf; men vraagt zich niet af lukt het wel .gelukkig had ik een huisarts die achter mij stond , want wettelijk sta je nergens ; je kan niet scheiden van iemand die ziek is zeiden ze in die tijd .  :Confused:  

Ik denk met hetgeen plaats gevonden heeft in het verleden en nu met nieuwjaar (leerkracht) dat ze er meer aandacht aan zullen schenken ,dat er zulke mensen bestaan dat men ze te "communie zou geven zonder te biechten "dat zei ik vroeger altijd , want op een ander zijn dat engeltjes , en kom jij als ongeloofwaardig over  :Confused: wanneer je verhaal doet ,daar werd vroeger tegen mij gesuggereerd dat ik mijn man misschien moest meer gerust laten want hij werkte toch voor ons ,en dronk niet ..... vd. schoonfamilie was ik de luierik , ik had 3 kinderen op leeftijd van 21 jaar , dokteres zei tegen ex- schoonmoeder dat ze toch wist wat werk dat dit mee bracht ,en volgens hun was er niets van waar , ze waren daar met 7 jongens thuis er waren zeker de helft met de dezelfde symtomen van ex- man  :Confused: maar ik mocht dit niet aan de klok hangen zeiden ze ,ik moest dit binnenhuis oplossen .De ganse familie had ik tegen zelfs eigen familie :EEK!:  want dat doe je je man toch niet aan ,hem laten collecteren , precies of dat gaat zo maar ...als je het jaren al volgehouden hebt en hem altijd proberen te verschonen wanneer er terug iets was; op een dag is de maat vol , ik zeg / IK BEN OOK MAAR EEN MENS . grtjs Celest  :Smile:

----------


## roeska12345

Kan zijn dat mijn woorden een harde klank geven, maar hoet hard ze ook klinken het is de bittere waarheid en die mag gezegd worden.

Doe ik ook ik ook bij mn zoon. Zachte aanpak, (welke in bij mn man deed) helpt totaal niets. Het wordt zelfs erger bij deze mensen.

----------


## anneroos

Beste allemaal,

Ik heb het idee dat mijn (ex)partner een narcist is... Maar zeker weet ik het niet. In eerste instantie dacht ik dat hij perfect was: knap, zaten op 1 lijn, eerlijk, goedlopend bedrijf, geweldige sex en ontzettend veel lol.
Als snel bleken er steeds kleine dingetjes niet te kloppen.. en er waren problemen... problemen en nog eens problemen.. Ik ging er helemaal in mee, want ging op zijn verhalen af en niets lag aan hem natuurlijk. Gaandeweg kwam ik achter hele grote leugens.. Hij had gelogen over een ernstige ziekte die hij gehad zou hebben, bedrijf bleek toch niet zo succesvol, hij had gokproblemen, contacten met andere meisjes etc etc.. tegelijkertijd overkwam hem ook iets wat wel echt heel erg tragisch was (wat ik hier niet wil neerzetten ivm herkenning) waardoor ik zo met hem te doen had dat ik de rest accepteerde en zijn excuus dat al zijn gedrag kwam doordat hij het zo moeilijk had ook pikte. Ik herken heel veel dingen in wat jullie schrijven.. Ik ben een zorgzaam en lief persoon maar ook intelligent en sterk. Ik heb steeds gevoeld dat er dingen niet goed zaten, maar hij kan zo overtuigen en liegen alsof het gedrukt staat dat je steeds aan je jezelf twijfelt.. als hij iets fout doet (idd vreemdgaan bv) dan wordt ik bij beschuldigingen dagenlang genegeerd, want hij kan niet dealen met kritiek, verwijten.. En zelfs al liggen er 100 bewijzen voor hem dan nog blijft hij weken ontkennen en liegen. Tot hij doorheeft dat hij me kwijt raakt door het liegen, dan komt de zielige kant weer naar boven omdat hij weet dat ie me dan weer heeft. Enige verschil is, ik heb mn ex nog nooit woedend meegemaakt.. Hij drijft mij af en toe tot een machteloze woedeuitbarsting, waardoor hij weer iets heeft om mij de schuld te geven. Hij heeft zn (zo zegt hij zelf!!!) woede onder controle.. vroeger was dat niet zo, zegt hij.. hij is enorm slim ook.. Probleem is dus ook, dat ik bv nu weer de relatie heb beeindigd, hij wordt niet boos, gaat me niet stalken.. nee... hij laat me eerst even omdat hij weet dat ik hem ook ga missen.. als hij dan merkt dat ik toch niet weer ga vragen hem terug te komen begint hij weer op mijn gevoel in te spelen.. En vind ik het zo moeilijk hem niet weer te willen 'helpen'..... iets wat ook opvalt is dat de sex echt verslavend is met hem, anders dan in andere relaties.. ben benieuwd of iemand dat herkent. Hij is een egoist, manipuleert.. zelfs zn ouders.. Ik geloof wel dat hij echt om hun geeft, en misschien zelfs wel om mij, maar als t hem zo uitkomt of hij heeft iets nodig (geld bv) dan gebruikt hij mensen, wie dan ook. Doordat ik echter niet geterrorisseerd wordt qua verbaal of fysiek geweld, vind ik het moeilijk me los te maken. geestelijk martelt hij wel, want ik wordt gek van mezelf, ik twijfel aan hem, aan mezelf, aan alles.. ben een wantrouwend, onzeker en achterdochtig persoontje geworden.. Terwijl ik vroeger altijd vrolijk en positief was! Misschien heb ik die woede ook niet gezien omdat we pas 1,5 jaar samen zijn en ik nooit langer dan een paar weken bij hem weg ben geweest en dan toch weer terugga.. Mensen help! Is dit een narcist en wat moet ik doen!?

Liefs, Anne

----------


## roeska12345

heel kort ja dit is een rasnarcist.

Wat je moet doen vraag je Je van hem los maken voor je eigen bestwil. En losmaken van een narcist kan alleen als je werkelijk alle contact met hem verbreekt. En met geen contact bedoel ik ook werkelijk alles geen telefonisch geen mailcontact geen fysiek contact.

Je krijgt t een tijd heel moeilijkkan ik j voorspellen. Maar ga je terug of neem je weer contact dan ga je naar de hel. Je bent pas 1,5 jaarmet hem maar blijf je met hem in contact of bij hem dan krijg je levenslang kan ik je voorspellen.

Je zegt hij houd van zn ouders en misschien ook van jou. Nee hij houdt niet van zn ouders en ook niet van jou. Hij gebruikt iedereeen zoals het hem uitkomt. Het lijjkt misschien omdat ie soms zo vreselijk aardig kan zijn, maar is omdat ie iets moet van je. En dat kan van alles zijn. Emotioneel datie wat van je moet of sommige narcisten hebben financieel iets nodig van je en ga zo maar door.

Ik zou dit als ik jou was heel erg serieuz nemen. 

sterkte



Zo staan de zaken en je veranderd hem niet wat je ook doet.

----------


## sietske763

heb 4 maanden(gelukkig heel kort)een relatie gehad met een heel dominant iemand,
hij maakte mij erg afhankelijk en had de meest wisselende stemmingen en als ie weer lief was dacht ik dus dat ik de boosdoener was...werd vreselijk onzeker, constant bang om ""fouten"" te maken en hij ging voor mij invullen hoe ik moest leven....
hij was ook nog politieagent waardoor hij veel machtsgevoel uitoefende...en ik maar denken dat ik nog zoveel moest leren....
het ging zelfs zover dat ik voor het onbijt niet van hem mocht roken....en als ik mocht roken, moest ik een dienblad op schoot nemen omdat ik anders miss. wel zou knoeien met shag.
ook mocht ik de aardappels niet meer gewoon schillen, moest een dunschiller kopen enz enz en hij vond zichzelf fantastisch.
ik durfde de relatie niet te stoppen uit angst en doordat ik dacht dat ik het probleem was, ik was niet volwassen genoeg.....
gelukkig had ik veel vrienden die dus zagen hoe ik veranderde door hem,
heb heel veel waarschuwingen gekregen dat het een narcist was....moeilijk te geloven voor mij...want ik was toch dom?
uiteindelijk na een vreselijke ruzie(tuurlijk ook weer door mij) heb ik midden in de nacht mn spullen gepakt en weggegaan, hij woonde gelukkig heel ver bij mij vandaan,heb hem daarna nog 1x tel. gesproken..
het heeft maanden geduurd voor ik mezelf weer was en vertrouwen in mezelf had,
wat ben ik blij dat het maar even was...
moet je nagaan wat zulke mensen in langdurige relaties kapotmaken aan je eigen persoonlijkheid...

----------


## Tanit

Inderdaad, een MPN maakt héél wat kapot in zijn slachtoffer!!! Sommigen gaan er gewoon onderdoor en plegen zelfmoord!
Ik heb nu met mijn nieuwe normale partner moeten leren leven, omdat ik jaren gewoon functionneerde op "verdedigingsmodus" had ik het moeilijk om gewone vriendelijkheid te accepteren, stel je voor!!!
Nu pas, na enkele jaren mijn ex MPN uit mijn leven gegooid te hebben, begin ik goed te functioneren in een "normale" relatie!

----------


## Oki07

De ex-vriend van mijn moeder was een narcist. Wij hebben 7 jaar met hem geleefd, waarvan voor mij alleen het laatste jaar een hel was, maar voor mijn moeder was het na een jaar eigenlijk al goed fout. Hij was ons zat, verhuisde onze spullen naar boven. We mochten niet meer in de woonkamer komen; alleen de bovenste plank van de koelkast gebruiken en af en toe deed hij dan ineens weer poeslief. Ik was toen 14. We hebben al onze spullen stiekum ingepakt en in zijn agenda gekeken wanneer hij weer een feestje had. Dan dronk hij altijd teveel en wisten we dat hij 's ochtends wel even in coma zou liggen. Die ochtend zijn we onverwachts vertrokken. Ik ben 's ochtends met de kat naar ons nieuwe huis gegaan en mijn moeder heeft met familieleden onze spullen ingeladen. Hij werd pas wakker toen ongeveer alles in de auto lag en werd woest. Een narcist is iemand waar je ver vandaan moet blijven. We hebben jaren de dag gevierd dat we bij hem vertrokken. De psychiater had hem een half jaar opname aangeraden en de kans op genezing was klein. Alleen als hij zich echt inzette had hij een kans, maarja de psychiater was gek, want hij mankeerd niets. Wij waren gek; mijn moeder, ik van 14 en mijn zusje van 11....

----------


## roeska12345

Dat klopt wat Tanit schrijft. Het heeft mij bijna het leven gekost.
Het gaat nu redelijk met me, maar ik heb een te hoge leeftijd om weer helemaal goed te kunnen functioneren.

Als iemand vriendelijk is heb ik wantrouwen en ik raak dat nooit meer kwijt.


Ook ben ik door mijn ervaring meer gaan zien dan andere mensen.

Ik voel maar heel zelden bij mensen echte belangstelling.

Meestal voel ik intuitief dat er een belang bij gediend is. Het klopt bijna altijd. Bijna want heel soms heb ik t niet goed gezien of gevoeld.

Ik ben er niet blij mee dat ik zoveel in de gaten heb. Ikwou dat ik dat niet had. Het is zwaar om zo te leven.

groet roes

----------


## Tanit

Roeska, zelf begin ik te geloven dat een verleden met een MPN onuitwisbare sporen nalaat bij de partner. Maar ergens is daar ook een positieve kant aan : we bespeuren dadelijk elk spoortje van manipulatie, hoe klein ook!!!
Waarschijnlijk zijn we daarom geen makkelijke mensen (geworden) om mee te leven...
Dat wantrouwen tegenover vriendelijkheid, dat ken ik ook, je denkt dan dadelijk van "wat zit daarachter, wat gaat de prijs zijn die ik ga moeten betalen hiervoor?"
Ik ken jouw leeftijd niet, maar zelf ben ik ook niet meer van de jongsten (ben 50) en ik zeg altijd "gelukkig heb ik me kunnen bevrijden voor mijn dood!" Elke dag leven zonder een MPN is een geschenk feitelijk!!!!

----------


## pokkie

hallo allemaal,

Ik ben al 5 jaar geleden gescheiden van een narcist, hij is met een ander ( een van de velen) er vandoor gegaan, dat is en was mijn redding. Maar nu na bijna 4,5 jaar en vele rechtzaken, gaat hij nog weer in hoger beroep. Ik heb de politie al aan de deur gehad ,wegens handtekening vervalsing, alles is onderzocht en er was geen sprake van enige nabootsing of vervalsing. Nee dat klopt ook ik was erbij toen hij die handtekening zette. Alles weet hij zo te draaien dat het allemaal aan een ander ligt.
Zijn 16 pagina dikke aanklachten tegen mij heeft hij op alle vlakken verloren. Niks is hem toegekend, en toch gaat hij in hoger beroep.
Hij zegt tegen mijn dochter ik wil alleen je moeder kapot maken. 
Zijn zoons gaan niet meer met hem om. Hij manipuleert de zwakste, mij en mijn dochter.
Ik heb inmiddels een nieuwe partner, een hele lieve man, maar ik ben constant op mijn hoede, constant argwanend, waarom doet hij dit voor mij, waarom doet hij zo lief. wat steekt erachter. Meiden dit verhaal is zo herkenbaar, ik ben inmiddels 52 ben 32 jaar daarvan met die narcist getrouwd geweest, nee dat vergeet je niet in 5 jaar. dat duurt helaas nog langer. Maar we blijven hoop houden. Morgen dient het hoger beroep, ik duim, ik duim voor mezelf. Ik krijg nog ruim 20.000 euro van hem. Ik hoef het niet, als hij me maar met rust laat. Ben bang van niet. Ben ook soms echt bang.want ook hij kan heel argessief worden. Toi toi toi voor ons allemaal. we knokken voor onszelf.
Lieve groetjes
Pokkie

----------


## roeska12345

> Hoi Allemaal
> 
> Ik denk dat ik met een narsist hebt geleefd.
> 
> 14 jr geleden ben ik getrouwd met voor mij de ware en liefde van mijn leven.(Dacht ik!!!!) We hebben drie kinderen gehad. Hij had mooie verhalen een eigen bedrijf en was een geweldigge man/vent voor iedereen.Ik gaf mijn baan op omdat ik ouderweds moeder wou zijn voor mijn kinderen. Hij vond dit ook een goed plan. Naar een jaar getrouwd begon het met schelden, dan weer zijn alles was ik en dan weer vernederen achter gesloten deuren. Ik ben een groeier in het leven met mijn hele gezin wat mij alles is. Ik werd gek van het verdraaien van dingen en mannipuleren en mij zo neerzetten naar de buitenwereld dat ik degene was die het allemaal deed. Ik maakte geen contacten meer en sloot mezelf soms op omdat ik dan weer veroordeeld werd voor niets en raakte geissoleerd.Ik ben een doener sta klaar voor mijn geliefde/maatje en kids. Die zijn mijn nr 1. Ik ben een sosiaal mens altijd geweest en komt dingen na die ik zeg tegenover mijn partner om zo samen te groeien in het leven. Ik hou van openheid eerlijkheid en dacht dit in mijn partner ook te vinden, ik hoopte een maatje te vinden hierdoor om samen mooie dingen te kunnen doen in het leven. Het was een leugen en alles wat ik aan leuke dingen en mooie dingen bedacht om gelukkig en gezellig met elkaar door het leven te gaan daarmee deed hij overal geloven dat hij alles bedacht, en ondertussen trapte hij eerst daarvoor mij in de grond en zij bijv dat ik gek was om bepaalde dingen te doen zoals theater bezoek of sauna samen. En als hij dan bij mensen zat het hoogste woord erover als andere mensen dit ook deden. Onze prive en intiemste geheimen gooide hij over tafel merkte ik en deed me erg veel pijn en verdriet. Het vrustreerde me. Hij vertelde alles bij zijn familie door en op zijn werk deed hij stoer wat hij wel had gedaan met mij en hoe. Hij vertelde bijv ooit toen ik naar een concert ging waar hij niet mee naartoe wou dus ik maar met een vriendin ging, hij me daarvoor even had gepakt (sex) zodat een ander dan mij niet moest. Vreselijk en ik moest bijna kotsen van de pijn en dacht hoe kan hij dit zeggen terwijl ik hem altijd bewees dat ik alleen van hem was en hield. Iedereen kreeg een verkeerde indruk van mij en ik durfde niets meer. Hij kneep mijn keel dicht, schopte mij en teroriseerde mij. Hij veroordeelde drank van iedereen en roken en nu we uit elkaar zijn verteld hij dat hij dit van mij niet mocht terwijl ik het juist leuk vind een lekker glaasje samen maar niet leuk als mensen aan je gaan trekken of vervelend gaan doen of agresief worden. Zijn familie was hem alles, ze hebben op mijn kinderen gespuugd lieten mijn oudste dochter tekkelen van 13 in bijzijn van hem en nog zij het zijn vrienden en laat hij alles toe wat ze zeggen of hij verteld hun de verdraaide versie van het verhaal. Hij is al 6 jaar werkeloos en ik ben vier jaar geleden al eens weggegaan omdat hij altijd maar roept Hoer, K..... wijf en ga zo maar door. Dagelijkse kost voor hem, alle vrouwen zijn hoeren. Hij loopt ook de deur plat bij vreemden mensen als ze met hem meepraten maar iemand met verstand daar komt hij niet meer en gaat steeds een deurtje verder. Bij ons thuis wou hij nooit vrienden en wou ik eens mee zei hij laat maar ik ga wel een andere keer. Midden in de nacht 3 uur zijn bed uit gaan en koffie drinken op snelweg zei hij en altijd onrust in zij lijf had hij. Nooit aan de tafel eten gezellig, zei vaak ik moet dat vreten niet en zette de frietpaan aan. Ik werd er gek van in mijn hoofd en ging zo aan mezelf twijfelen dat ik dacht dat ik gek was en zocht hulp. Het tegendeel was waar en men zei je bent psygisch en lichaamelijk mishandeld. Ik vroeg scheiding aan en naar 6 maanden ontmoete ik een jongen hij was lief en kwam uit een net gezin. Mijn ex bedreigde hem en ik ging terug. Hij beloofde te gaan werken en ons nooit meer verdriet te doen. Hij nam weer schulde mee die hij zou oplossen door te gaan werken. Mijn huis terug uit de verkoop gehaald en verder gaan opnieuw en ik geloofde blind in hem. Naar een half jaar begon het weer en vertelde hij dat ik met geen normen en waarde had hij verneederde me weer keer op keer gooide me op bed en scheeuwde tegen mijn kinderen achter gesloten deur. Hij werkte niet we konden de hypotheek niet opbrengen en kregen 10 mnd achterstand. Ik werd gek en begon een eigen zaak met tweederhandskleding. Zo kon ik ook vrij zijn en bij mijn kinderen zijn als ze me nodig hadden. Mijn moeder zei ik help jullie waar ik kan ook in de winkel. Ik ging naar een bank met een plan en kreeg krediet om uit te bouwen, hij zou me helpen met alles en admin. Uiteindelijk heeft hij mij en kids in een hel geholpen met veel stalken en nam al onze veiigheid af doordat hij me letterlijk het huis uit trapte in bijzijn van kinderen. Ik wou nooit bij hem weg ik hield van hem en als je diep in mijn hart kijkt nog steeds. Ik walg van mezelf dat dat gevoel niet weg gaat. We sliepen 7 maanden bij en met mijn moeder in tweepersoons bed met z'n vijven. Wel warm en geborgen/veilig want we hadden elkaar. Nu naar tweeenhalf jr uit elkaar en gescheiden ben ik een gescheiden jongen tegengekomen. ook deze heeft hij bedreigd. Ik heb zelfs aangifte moeten doen tegen mijn wil tegen mijn ex. Voor stalken is hij opgepakt en voor drankgebruik. Hij beloofde de kids veel en kwam niet opdagen of liet ze alleen voor de deur staan wachten als ze naar school moesten. Hij laat zijn kinderen vernederen en pijn doen, betaald geen allimentatie maar heeft voor telefoon en andere dingen wel geld. Zijn oudste dochter heeft reuma al 7 jaar en is nog nooit meegegaan naar ziekenhuis. Op schoolgesprek van alle drie de kids kwam altijd van mij af of ik moest alleen, maar wel met en naar buitenwereld de geweldigerd zijn met een charmante lach. Mijn oudste zit op voortgezetonderwijs en hij betaald nergens aan mee voor school en is nergens in geintresseerd wat ze doen. Mijn moeder moest daar geld voor lenen. Ik zit echt aan het einde van me latijn. Een eigen zaak en opvoeden in zowel kosten en zorg voor kinderen opdraaien plus een ex die me dagelijks lastig valt en inbreuk maakt op mijn leven op elke manier. Ik heb geen kracht meer op al mijn energie te gebruiken bij politie omdat mijn tyd kostbaar is voor opvoeden van mijn kinderen. Die moeten zo min mogelijk lijden. Ze zijn mij alles door wat we hebben meegemaakt. We hebben een huisje, ik werk keihard en ik zorg met liefde in alles voor ze. Hun moeten veilig groot worden en weten wat liefde is aan je lieve mensen om je heen. Hun veiligheid is een heel eind terug alleen is er een grte zorg. Hij wil stark komen als hij geld heeft om zijn kinderen te halen. Ik ben nu net een havik dit op haar nest zit. Ze mogen geen pijn meer mijn kinderen, nooit meer want dat gaat gebeuren. Ik gun hem zijn kinderen nu niet meer wat hij met mij deed doet hij ook met hun. ze zijn kwetsbaar en houden van hem en zijn een prooi en dat vind ik niet goed voor ontwikkeling dat ze gemannipuleerd worden.
> Ik wil een boek schrijven en wie weet waar ik terecht kan en hoe. ik ben een goeduitziende vrouw niemand ziet aan de buitenkant wat ik doormaakt al ga ik dood vanbinnen. Ze zijn zelfs nog jarloers hoe ik het doe allemaal en mijn kindjes zien er mooi en lekker verzorgt uit. Ik ben een gevoelsmens en suppersterk, te sterk denk ik zodat dit ook lang door kan gaan. Wie wil mailen of reageren hoe ik al de pijn en verdriet en mijn kinderen kan beschermen. ik gun ze hem nu niet meer, het zal hem gaan om mij via de kids info te krijgen en mij er mee pakken. Liefde komt uit je hart zonder geld en materialisme. Je hoort er te staan in nood. Hij liet en laat ons barsten in alles. En het ergste hij roemd zichzelf en vind zich de perfecte man in alles. Ik doe alles fout en ben niets waard zegt hij. Ik heb af en toe nu achtervolgingswaanzin lijkt het wel.
> Hoe hou ik dit vol???? Kosten van alles mijn kindjes moeten netjes opgroeien met normen en waaarden en liefde voor elkaar.
> Dat is mijn doel van mijn leven voorlopig en voor hun hou ik het voel.


Lemair hoe gaat het nu met je?

Ik heb nu de tijd al deze verhalen nog eens heel goed door te nemen. Je bent een supersterke vrouw en dat je er goed uitziet is denk ik ook omdat je je juist in zon vreselijke moeilijke tijd goed verzorgt. Je wil niet dat aan de buitenkant te zien is hoe het er binnen uit ziet. Klopt dat? Bij mij is dat namelijk wel zo. En ook ik ervaar veel jalouzie om me heen vanwege dat goed eruit zien.

Wat erg he wat ons overkomen is. Jij wilt voor je kinderen er zijn. Snap ik helemaal. Ik zefl heb geen plaats ervaar ik voor een partner. Zoiets weer opbouwen daar wil ik geen energie in steken. Die steek ik nu in heel veel sporten en vrijwilligerswerk voor mensen die niet op de juiste plek geboren zijn. Ik moet erbij zeggen dat ik wel op middebare leeftijd ben, maar dat dat absoluut niet te zien is. Ik slaap heel veel ik sport onwijs veel (leuke sport zoals bodyjam van lessmills) zumba etc etc. Ik heb ook het verhaal van Pokkie gelezen afschuwelijk en zeer herkenbaar voor mij

groet Roes

----------


## roeska12345

> hallo allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben al 5 jaar geleden gescheiden van een narcist, hij is met een ander ( een van de velen) er vandoor gegaan, dat is en was mijn redding. Maar nu na bijna 4,5 jaar en vele rechtzaken, gaat hij nog weer in hoger beroep. Ik heb de politie al aan de deur gehad ,wegens handtekening vervalsing, alles is onderzocht en er was geen sprake van enige nabootsing of vervalsing. Nee dat klopt ook ik was erbij toen hij die handtekening zette. Alles weet hij zo te draaien dat het allemaal aan een ander ligt.
> Zijn 16 pagina dikke aanklachten tegen mij heeft hij op alle vlakken verloren. Niks is hem toegekend, en toch gaat hij in hoger beroep.
> Hij zegt tegen mijn dochter ik wil alleen je moeder kapot maken. 
> Zijn zoons gaan niet meer met hem om. Hij manipuleert de zwakste, mij en mijn dochter.
> Ik heb inmiddels een nieuwe partner, een hele lieve man, maar ik ben constant op mijn hoede, constant argwanend, waarom doet hij dit voor mij, waarom doet hij zo lief. wat steekt erachter. Meiden dit verhaal is zo herkenbaar, ik ben inmiddels 52 ben 32 jaar daarvan met die narcist getrouwd geweest, nee dat vergeet je niet in 5 jaar. dat duurt helaas nog langer. Maar we blijven hoop houden. Morgen dient het hoger beroep, ik duim, ik duim voor mezelf. Ik krijg nog ruim 20.000 euro van hem. Ik hoef het niet, als hij me maar met rust laat. Ben bang van niet. Ben ook soms echt bang.want ook hij kan heel argessief worden. Toi toi toi voor ons allemaal. we knokken voor onszelf.
> Lieve groetjes
> Pokkie


Hoi Pokkie,

Bijzonder dat je nu een fijne partner hebt. Dat hoor ik niet vaak na zon ervaring. Ik heb je verhaal nog eens gelezen en herken veel dingen. Zoals dat ie eten op de grond smijt. Die van jou ging dan weg met de kinderen en die van mij die schopte me net zolang dat ik dat wat hij op de grond gooride opruimde. Ook dat verhaal dat ie een koffiezetapparaat voor je dochter kocht. TERWIJL ZE NIET VAN KOFFIE HOUD oOK HEL HERKENBAAR Die van mij kocht wel eens een kadootje en dan iets waarvan hij wist dat ik daar niets omgaf. In het begin had ik dat niet inde gaten maar na verloop van tijd welzeker. Ook haalde hij wel eens eten op en vroeg dan wat ik wou eten. Hij kwam altijd terug met iets waarvan hij wist dat ik dat niet luste. En in het begin zei ik er wat van en dan zei hij jee wat ben jij achterdochtig zeg die mand van de chinees heeft me gewon niet goed verstaan jaja het gebeurde steeds dat soort dingen Ook dat had ik in het begin niet door. Maar op een gegeven moment als ik ergens iets van zei dat begonm ie te meppen en dan druk ik me zachtjes uit. Niet alles wat je schrijft is herkenbaar bij mij, maar die van mij had weer andere ziekelijjke dingen. 

Was je er al achter gekomen waarom ze dat doen met hun zieke geest?

groet van Roes

----------


## Tanit

Even een update, voor wie het interesseert, voor mij is het een "van me afschrijven"...
Eergisteren, 4 haar na de feitelijke scheiding van mijn ex PM, zijn we uiteindelijk bij de notaris tot een oplossing gekomen wat de gezamelijke onroerende goederen betreft! Het duurde nog wel 4 uur vooraleer alles op papier stond en getekend was. Na zijn vertrek zei de notaris me "mevrouw, hoe heeft u het in 's hemelsnaam al die jaren met die man uitgehouden, ik zie hier rare gevallen in mijn studie, maar deze meneer zal ik nooit vergeten!"
Ik ben nu dus van hem af, althans in theorie, want er is nog 1 minderjarige dochter en die ziet haar vader af en toe... De alimentatiegelden die hij voor 2 kinderen moet betalen, wordt nooit betaald. Uiteindelijk heb ik zo iets van "ben van hem af en de rest zal me worst wezen!"
Vandaag schreef hij me aan op facebook...hij wil als vriend toegelaten worden!!! Dat hou je toch niet voor mogelijk zeg!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Tanit,
Fijn dat het nu geregeld is met onroerende goederen! Heeft wel veel tijd gekost zeg  :EEK!: 
Vreemd dat hij vrienden wil zijn op facebook, maar zou kunnen zijn omdat alleen jullie minderjarige dochter jullie nog bind nu de rest in jou ogen geregeld is zodat je van hem af bent en hij op een of andere manier toch invloed wil uitoefenen op jou en je in de gaten wil houden?!

----------


## Tanit

Natuurlijk wil hij op zoveel mogelijk manieren nog controle houden over ons en mijn leven en facebook is er één van!
Mijn raad is gewoon : op geen enkele toenaderingspoging ingaan, de deuren sluiten voor een narcist en na op dubbel slot gedaan te hebben de sleutel weggooien!!!
Een MPN is een zeer zeer ziek persoon, wordt nooit normaal en maakt je kapot waar en wanneer hij/zij dat maar kan, het is als een kankergezwel en dient zo radikaal mogelijk verwijderd te worden!!! Een MPN uit je leven bannen is waarlijk wettige zelfverdediging naar mijn mening!

Tot enkele jaren terug zat ik in een lange donkere tunnel in mijn leven met hem, zonder lichtpunt zelf heel in de verte, nu ben ik uit die tunnel gekropen, samen met mijn kinderen en no way dat we ooit nog terugkeren!!!
Het leven is mooi, ons leven is nu vredig en gezond, zelfs al had ik me maar 1 dag van hem bevrijd, dan nog loonde het de moeite!!!
Wie de kracht had om niet volledig ten onder te gaan met een MPN heeft zeker de kracht om ervan af te komen!!!!! Dat wil ik aan iedereen zeggen die lijdt onder een relatie met een MPN.

----------


## pokkie

Hallo Tanit,

gefeliciteerd!!!

Helaas ben ik nog niet zo ver. over 3 dagen is het 5 jaar geleden en mijn ex wil nu 360.000 euro van mij. ( in hoger beroep)
Hij heeft aangifte gedaan van valsheid in geschrifte nu bij de belasting, ik ben bang dat het nog wat langer duurt bij mij.
Ik moet eerlijk toegeven dat mij de moed soms wel erg diep in de schoenen zakt. vorige week had ik het echt te kwaad. Toen kwam er nota bene een deurwaarder van zijn woonplaatst aan de deur. Soms denk ik echt kom ik ooit van die man af. Hij houd het lijntje aan. Hij gaat in hoger beroep. Hoe moet ik hier vanaf komen. Volgens alle vorige rechtzaken heeft hij nergens recht op en ik moet nog 18.000 euro van hem ontvangen. Ik heb ook zoiets van " laat hem er maar mooi in stikken "ik hoef dat geld niet als ik maar van hem af ben.
helaas ben ik soms nog zo radeloos.

Liefs pokkie

----------


## Agnes574

Héél veel sterkte Pokkie ... dit moet zéér zwaar voor je zijn!
Hopelijk ben je snel van die persoon af!!
Xx Ag

----------


## Tanit

Pokkie, ik wens je veel sterkte toe!!!

Zelf ben ik ingegaan op een financieel voorstel van mijn ex, waarbij ik weliswaar zo'n 20.000 euro inschiet (onroerend goedverdeling) maar een jarenlang proces, met in hoger beroep gaan en al, vermijd. Heb toch een mooie som cash in de wacht gesleept en een eigen huis op mijn naam, dat is voldoende voor mij, laat hem maar in zijn geld stikken voor de rest, ben van hem af!!!!

Waarschijnlijk zal het hoger beroep bevestigen wat de eerste rechter oordeelde, of toch in grote mate! Dus je komt ook weldra van hem af en dan moet hij jou met rust laten en je betalen wat moet betaald worden! Moed!

----------


## christel1

Iedereen veel moed met zo'n situatie. 
Heb bijna 8 jaar een relatie gehad met een narcist, en alles maar ook alles draait om henzelf en om hun "status". Ze zijn hyperjaloers en alles draait om controle. Ik dacht ook de liefde van mijn leven gevonden te hebben maar het is wel helemaal anders uitgedraaid. Ik mocht niet meer bij vriendinnen langs, vrienden mocht ik niet hebben, familie keek hij de deur uit, gsm werd gecontroleerd. 
Na een aantal jaar is zijn zoon dan ook bij ons komen wonen en dan was het hek helemaal van de dam. Mijn kinderen mochten niks, de zijne alles. Sex alleen als mijnheer wou. Hij is bij mij komen wonen met o,o cent op zijn rekening. Hij had een afbetaling op zijn auto en op een caravan aan de zee. Ik heb dit dan allemaal helpen afbetalen. Samen hadden we dan een huis gekocht maar de lening ging wel van mijn rekening. In het begin hadden we een gezamelijke lening maar op het einde van de maand stond daar geen cent meer op (heb mijn loon dan terug op mijn eigen rekening laten zetten tot grote woede van mijnheer).

Op het laatste na veel vernederingen, psychische terreur heb ik hem de deur uitgezet. Hij wou zijn deel van het huis (3 jaar samen) maar ik heb voet bij stuk gehouden en noppes gezegd. Ik heb heel veel moeite moeten doen om zelf een lening op mijn naam te krijgen bij de bank want een alleenstaande moeder met 2 kinderen geven ze niet makkelijk een lening. 
Ook op het einde, hij had altijd last van maagpijn, is hij op onderzoek geweest bij een gastro-enteroloog, die had hem verteld dat hij zich moest laten opereren aan een maagbreuk. Ik had hem de rekening gegeven van de hospitalisatieverzekering maar die heeft hij verscheurd. 7 jaar daarna is hij gestorven aan maagkanker en eerlijk gezegd ik kon er geen medelijden mee hebben want hij had het zelf gezocht. Blijkbaar was hij slimmer dan de chirurgen en hij was maar tot zijn 12de naar school geweest, daarna op leerkontrakt gegaan, heeft daarna wel een goeie job gevonden maar was jaloers omdat ik meer verdiende dan hij ????? 
Na zijn dood heeft zijn zoon nog contact met mij opgenomen, natuurlijk om mij de dood van zijn vader mede te delen maar dat wist ik al van een collega van mij maar eigenlijk meer om te horen of hij nog recht had op een deel van "mijn" huis ???? Ook narcist zeker ? De appel valt niet ver van de boom zeggen ze dan. De zoon woonde nog bij zijn vader toen hij samen met zijn vriendin een kind gekregen heeft, vriendin woonde nog thuis, hij bij zijn vader, na 2,5 jaar zijn ze dan samen gaan wonen en na een jaar terug uit elkaar, kind is er natuurlijk de dupe van. Toen die vriend vernam dat ik een relatie had na hem was hij furieus natuurlijk, beschuldigde hij me van alles wat mooi was (hoer) en dat ik al een relatie had met mijn vriend toen we nog samen waren (niet dus). 
Toen de overdracht van het huis werd geschreven bij de notaris heb ik daarna een kanjer van een brief in mijn brievenbus gevonden, met allerlei verwijten, dat hij in de schulden zat door mij (niet dus, hij wou alleen het beste, nieuwste, schoonste) dat hij zijn deel van de meubelen wou (niet dus want ik had ze betaald en had de facturen op mijn naam). Heb na een jaar nog post gekregen van een of andere bank dat mijnheer zijn leningen goed afbetaald had en of hij nog een lening wou (had hij ze niet betaald dan kwamen ze hier mijn huis leeghalen want zijn adres stond hier nog toen hij de lening afgesloten had). Op een avond eens de politie aan mijn deur gehad omdat mijnheer zijn gsm niet opnam en opgeroepen was om de nachtshift te gaan doen, heel tof dus en zijn adres ook nog hier stond. Toen ik hem buitengezet had, dreigde hij ermee dat hij zelfmoord ging plegen, hij had een pistool omdat hij politie-agent was, hij mocht dan terug binnen van mij maar ik kon het niet meer opbrengen, heb me opgesloten 's nachts bij de kinderen, en liep op de toppen van mijn zenuwen. Begin december 1999 heb ik hem dan een ultimatum gesteld, op het einde van de maand buiten of van alles de helft betalen (huur, eten, gas, alles), hij heeft rap zijn biezen gepakt. 
In de weekends die ik moest werken nam ik de kinderen mee naar mijn werk en konden ze daar hun huiswerk maken en eten en wat slapen en spelen, ik kon dit want ik zat helemaal alleen op het bureau in het weekend en anders had ik het wel aan mijn bazen uitgelegd en die zouden het begrepen hebben. Van toen af heb ik nog steeds nachtmerries 's nachts en moet ik medicijnen nemen om te kunnen slapen. Ik ben blij dat ik nu een heel lief ventje heb die me heel graag ziet en die altijd aan mij denkt en me heel goed bijgestaan heeft toen ik ziek geworden ben. Die bijna 8 jaar hebben mijn lichaam gesloopt en mijn vertrouwen in de mannen wel een deuk gegeven, maar als je dan iemand tegenkomt die je begrijpt dan kan je er weer tegenaan, dan schijnt de zon terug. 
Pokkie en Tanit, veel veel moed gewenst in deze strijd, don't give up xxxx

----------


## pokkie

Lieve mensen.

Lief jullie reactie en tanit helaas kan ik hem niet afkopen ik heb geen 360000euro.
Hij zeg gewoon dat het huis 1,1 miljoen waard is. terwijl ik onroerendgoed belastingaanslag heb van 395.000. Heeft de rechter ook gezien.
Hij is nu eenmaal met deze actie begonnen en moet natuurlijk de schijn hooghouden.
Ach ik hou er even over op anders begin ik weer te janken.
ik weet hij is ziek, maar na 32 jaar huwelijk snap ik het niet. ooit heb ik eens gelezen op deze site. Pas als je uit een relatie bent dan pas zie je dat je met een narcist van doen hebt gehad. Die woorden zijn me zo dierbaar en maken dat ik niet gek word.

Tot later Liefs pokkie

----------


## christel1

@Pokkie, 
Gewoon een schatter laten komen voor het huis dan weet je het direct. Of laat het huis verkopen, dan heb je er ook geen herinneringen meer aan en is het 50-50. 
Ja pas als je uit zo'n relatie bent dan weet je het maar eerst, je beseft het niet als je er bij bent, schone schijn is het allemaal. Mijn ex was oh zo graag gezien overal, op het werk, de beste collega die je je kon voorstellen (ja uitleggen en op zijn luie reet zitten, en onder de tafel duiken en beginnen panikeren bij een overval in het station waar ik werkte, stond er bij toen ze beginnen schieten zijn, hij deed bijna in zijn broek) en zijn familie zo perfect (heb er nooit niemand van gezien in die jaren dat hij bij mij gewoond heeft). 
Laat je niet kleinkrijgen meid, ze zijn het echt niet waard 
Greetz 
Christel1
Ja zo een mensen zijn ziek.

----------


## pokkie

Lief van je christie, maar hij heeft beslag gelegd op het huis, dus ik kan niks.
het is allemaal gecompliceerder dan ik het zo snel schets.
Hij wil dat ik de hypotheek overneem, graag zelfs, maar hij legt gelijk beslag op het huis, dat kan in nederland zomaar zonder meer. 
ik sta echt emt mijn rug tegen de muur.
En ja een taxateur heb ik al laten komen die zegt ook dezelfde waarde.

liefs pokkie

----------


## Tanit

Even deze oude topic nieuw leven inblazen. Ik hoop dat de vroegere posters op één of andere manier een uitweg vonden uit de problemen en dat het nu prima gaat met hen!

Zelf ben ik nu al enkele jaren gehuwd met een nieuwe partner, een schat van een man, en ebt de invloed van de MPN-er (mijn eerste echtgenoot en vader van mijn kinderen) steeds verder weg. Toch heb ik nog steeds psychologische begeleiding nodig (zo eens om de 2 weken) om totaal op de rails te blijven. Kan je nagaan hoe erg deze slechte mens mijn leven heeft beïnvloed...ook financieel ondervind ik er nog steeds de gevolgen van, maar dat is steeds van minder belang voor mij, gelukkig maar.

Ik wens iedereen het allerbeste!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Tanit,

Ik heb net alle pagina's gelezen. Verschrikkelijk  :Confused:  Fijn dat jij een lieve man hebt nu.  :Smile:  Ik heb bewust niet gereageerd omdat het bij mij zoveel pijn doet om er alleen maar aan te denken. Ik ben 19 jaar getrouwd geweest. Ik kan niet eens uitleggen hoe vernederd, gemanipuleerd, gekleineerd en weet ik wat ik allemaal gevoelt heb gedurende deze relatie.  :Frown:  Vooral de machteloosheid overheerste, want het lag altijd aan mij. Op het laatst twijfel je aan alles, je denkt zelf dat je gek wordt. Er zijn tijden geweest dat ik zelf wel dood wilde zijn, alleen al omdat het malen in mijn hoofd ophield.  :EEK!:  Maar dan dacht ik; Dat kan ik mijn kind niet aandoen. Dat verklaart hoe wanhopig dat je kan zijn. Ik voelde mij op een gegeven moment, vreselijk klein, er was niets meer van de vrolijke, spontane vrouw over die ik eens geweest was. Ik wist niet meer wie ik zelf was, volledig afgestompt en erg depressief.  :EEK!:  De bedrijfsarts is mijn redding geweest, daar heb ik mijn verhaal gedaan, en die zag de ernst van de situatie in. Ik heb drie maanden therapie gehad in een herstellingoord, en wat ben ik blij dat ik dat gedaan heb. Ondanks de pijn en verdriet waar je door moet. Ik vond dat ik -tegen beter weten in- moest redden wat er te redden viel. Maar ja, daar moet je met z'n tweën voor zijn. Toen ik daar zat, ging mijn ex vrolijk met een andere vrouw vreemd voor de ogen van mijn dochter. Dat deed voor mij de deur helemaal dicht.  :EEK!:  Ik heb voor mezelf en mijn dochter gekozen.  :Embarrassment:  Ik heb veel steun gehad aan de tijd dat ik in het herstellingsoord zat, daarna heb ik de kracht gehad om alles te regelen en we hadden zelfs een huisje. Ja, ik ben sterk, daar kwam ik toen ook achter. Iedereen die mij kent snapt niet dat ik dit al die jaren volgehouden heb. Dat heb ik in feite ook niet, want anders was ik niet in het herstellingoord gekomen, ik zag geen uitweg meer.  :EEK!: 
Het boek; Het monsterverbond is een eyeopener, maar wat mij echt de ogen geopend heeft is het boek: Als liefde pijn doet- en je weet niet waarom, van Susan Forward. Tranen met tuiten heb ik gehuild bij dat boek.  :EEK!: 
Ik heb ook het geluk dat ik hierna een hele lieve man heb leren kennen.  :Smile:  Het is de hemel op aarde, dat kan ik wel zeggen. Eindelijk een gezonde, en gelijkwaardige relatie. Mijn dochter kan het goed met hem vinden.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Maar ik ben wel beschadigd, ben allergisch geworden voor dominante mensen, en heb nu heel snel door hoe iemand in elkaar zit. Dat is dan de harde les die ik hieruit geleerd heb. Ik kan moeilijk tegen stressvolle situatie's, maar ik leer steeds beter mijn eigen grenzen aan te geven.  :Embarrassment:  
Ik ben ook een gever, en waarschijnlijk heeft mijn ex dat goed gevoelt. Ik heb geen haatgevoelens naar mijn ex toe. Natuurlijk ben ik boos op hem geweest om uit de relatie los te kunnen komen. Maar ik vind het eerder triest voor hem.  :Frown:  Maar doordat je een dochter hebt kom je er nooit van los. Helaas is mijn dochter behoorlijk dominant en op zichzelf gericht. Ik heb daar de laatste tijd veel moeite mee. Tja, misschien is dit wel mijn leerproces...
Het is een lang verhaal geworden, maar dit allemaal te lezen bracht veel bij mij los. 
Wens jou heel veel geluk in jou leven en hoop dat jij het ook goed te boven komt, liefs, Jolanda

----------


## Tanit

Wat fijn voor jou Jolanda dat jouw leven nu goed is!!!!
Voor alle mensen die juridische stappen tegenover een MPN ondernemen zou ik willen zeggen : kies een advokaat die echt de MPN problematiek kent, dat is superbelangrijk!!!! Zo iemand weet waartoe deze (on)mensen in staat zijn en hoe sluw en egslepen ze ook voor de rechtbank kunnen zijn.
Bovendien dienen alle afspraken met een MPN gerechtelijk ingedekt te worden, anders brengen ze niets op, de MPN zal ze aan zijn laars lappen en ze zelfs gebruiken als even zovele middelen om je leven verder overhoop te gooien, te verzieken.
Een advokaat die van wanten weet dus en zoveel mogelijk concrete gegevens en getuigenissen als bewijzen!
Goede moed aan iedereen die dit moet meemaken, het is het waard!!!!

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Tanit,
Mag ik je vragen hoe je nu in het leven staat? Ik bedoel je zei, dat je iedere twee weken nog therapie hebt. Waar loop jij nog steeds tegen aan, waar je het moeilijk mee hebt? 
Ik ben er zelf niet meer zoveel mee bezig als vroeger.( Net zoals je zegt, het ebt weg, dat neemt niet weg dat er af en toe ongewild een deur weer op een kier komt te staan.) Als je zo lang in een ongezonde relatie gezeten hebt (ik ben geestelijk mishandeld) dan is dat natuurlijk niet zo maar uit je systeem. 
Maar ik heb nu een goede relatie en "blijven" terugkijken heeft geen zin, want het enige wat dan gebeurt is dat je dan in een slachtofferrol blijft hangen.  :Frown: 
Op die manier kun je ook geen nieuwe start maken, je moet eerst jezelf toestaan te rouwen om wat geweest is, diep in je hart kijken (en ja, dat kost tijd en pijn, maar noodzakelijk om goed verder te kunnen gaan) en hopenlijk heb je dan inzicht gekregen over het waarom en hoe.
Ik denk dat therapie voor jezelf nodig is hierna, om de dingen weer op een rijtje te krijgen, al is het maar dat iemand je net dat zetje geeft wat jij nodig hebt om je leven weer op de rails te krijgen. Vrienden zijn onmisbaar, maar iemand met een objectieve kijk op de zaak ook. 
Probeer jezelf te vergeven, (voor je eigen gezondheid) niemand is perfect, en je hebt gedaan wat in je vermogen lag. 
Misschien zijn er mensen die denken, dat zegt zij heel gemakkelijk. Geloof me, ik ben héél diep gegaan, dit wat ik nu zeg is een proces van jaren, voordat ik er zo over dacht. Maar je kunt geestelijk bovenop komen, als je jezelf die kans maar geeft en ervoor gaat. Iedereen is het waard. 
Ik wens een ieder die nu in deze situatie zit, heel veel kracht, wijsheid en lieve mensen om hen heen.
Jolanda

----------


## Tanit

Mijn leven is meestal heel kalm en vreugdevol nu, maar door het feit dat ik (grote) kinderen heb met de MPN blijft ondanks alles toch de band ergens bestaan...ook omdat hij via de kinderen steeds weer mij blijft viseren. Ook van de alimentatieregeling trekt hij zich meestal niets aan, wat me dan weeral aan hem herinnert op tijd en stond. Verder hebben ikzelf en de kinderen zoveel lange jaren in een overlevingsmodus gefunctioneerd (te vergelijken met mensen die in een orrlog hebben geleefd) dat het soms erg moeilijk is om eenvoudig geluk te accepteren. Is dit voor iemand begrijpelijk?
Sommige dagen heb ik het nog nodig om me af te sluiten van de wereld, ergens in mijn luchtbel teruggetrokken, met als enige verdediging mijn eigen boosheid. Volgens mijn psychologe is het nu juist deze boosheid die me gered heeft uit alle ellende en daarom ook dat deze boosheid telkens weer de kop opsteekt als ik me bedreigd voel door de anderen rondom mij, gelukkig is dat niet zo vaak.
Gelukkig heb ik nu een goede en lieve man, die deze reacties begrijpt en mij ook prima aanvoelt. Maar eerlijk gezegd voel ik me soms schuldig tegenover hem, want voor hem is het ook niet altijd makkelijk. In het verleden heb ik zoveel gegeven aan de MPN dat er nu soms niet veel meer overblijft voor diegenen die juist wel verdienen dat ik hen alles geef.
Maar ik ben op de goede weg en ooit kom ik er wel helemaal, zeker weten!

----------


## jolanda27

Tanit,

Dank je wel voor je openheid. Ik begrijp heel erg goed wat jij zegt. Mijn toenmalige therapeut heeft eens tegen mij gezegd; dat mijn depressie, mijn manier was om te overleven. Laterna is mijn boosheid wel gekomen en het inzicht. Anders had ik me er ook nooit los van kunnen maken. 
Ik ben blij voor jou dat jij nu een lieve man hebt, en snap heel goed dat jij je soms schuldig kunt voelen (onterecht, maar dat heb je niet altijd in de hand). Ik herken het. 
Met kinderen is het moeilijk. Ik heb een dochter van 23 jaar. Zij heeft weinig contact met mijn ex. Ze kan nooit zomaar op bezoek komen, eerst moet ze bellen of het gelegen komt. Mijn dochter heeft het er soms nog wel moeilijk mee, ze heeft erg veel woede naar mijn ex toe, die ze niet wil uiten. ( Zijn huidige vriendin 'heeft ook weinig empatisch vermogen, dat maakt het er ook niet makkelijker op.) 
En zij is altijd op haar hoede voor hem, omdat ze niet gekwetst wil worden. Tja, dat doet mij eerlijk gezegd nog het meeste pijn. Zij zal hier zelf een weg in moeten vinden, en het enigste wat ik kan doen is luisteren en er voor haar zijn. (vind dit ook moeilijk, net wat jij zegt, want je wilt het afsluiten en dat kan dan niet altijd, maar je doet het voor je kind)
Ik heb ook enorm veel energie in mijn vorige relatie gestoken, en ik was toen ook letterlijk opgebrand. 
Weet je Tanit, mijn ex haalde het slechtste in mij naar boven en mijn huidige man haald het beste in mij naar boven. Dat is geweldig. En jou man, zal dat ongetwijfeld ook doen. Ik ben iedere dag dankbaar en blij dat mij dit is overkomen, mijn vriendinnen zeggen, dat heb je verdiend. En jij ook, beste Tanit, nogmaals dank voor je oprechtheid, en ik wens jou dat je op een gegeven moment het verleden ook helemaal los kunt laten, en kunt genieten van je huidige relatie. 
Jolanda

----------


## Tanit

Toch wil ik nog het volgende even kwijt. Wat mij persoonlijk het meest frustreert tot op de dag van vandaag is dat zeer weinig mensen in mijn omgeving inzien dat ik een SLACHTOFFER was. Het is alsof de niet-erkenning van alle pijn en ellende al deze miserie onbestaand wil maken, enfin zo voel ik het aan.
Niet later dan gisteren zei mijn buurman me : "jouw ex laat je nu wel gerust hé, ik heb met hem gepraat en hij is over de scheiding heen zei hij me."...Dat sloeg me weer met verstomming voor de zoveelste keer, de mensen hebben er niks van begrepen, mijn ex is niet over de scheiding heen, hij kan alleen niet op tegen alle juridische belemmeringen die hem opgelegd werden zodat hij van mijn leven geen constante hel meer kan maken. Waren die gerechtelijke uitpsraken er niet, dan zou het plaatje er anders uitzien!!!!
Alle instanties weten zo weinig van MPN. Voor slachtoffers van fysiek geweld is er Slachtofferhulp, maar voor iemand die als een wrak uit een relatie met een MPN wil stappen is er geen officiële erkenning noch hulp...en dat vind ik zo erg.

----------


## reneevertsen

.

----------


## christel1

Tanit, 
Niemand bijna begrijpt wat het is om te leven met een narcist, behalve mensen die hetzelfde meegemaakt hebben. 
Mensen begrijpen beter als je elke dag bont en blauw geslagen wordt want dat zijn zichtbare zaken, psychologische terreur dat zien ze niet, dat voelen ze niet en dat begrijpen ze niet..... 
Overlaatst zat ik ook bij de buren van ja jouw ex was toch een "joviale" man he ??? Heb ik ook eventjes mijn bedenkingen gemaakt, naar buiten toe ja, vriendelijk, joviaal, goeie collega (ik kots ervan als ik dat hoor) maar dat hij me op het werk (we waren collega's) domineerde/kleineerde dat wisten ze wel niet hoor.... ja mijn collega's die zagen wel dat het niet normaal was en die pesten hem wel hoor. Hij was verschrikkelijk jaloers, echt ziekelijk en ik had bijna enkel mannelijke collega's dus je begrijpt zijn frustratie wel en dan moest ik het thuis ontgelden en eigenlijk, ik had het kunnen weten voor ik ging samenwonen, toen controleerde hij me al (opbellen midden in de nacht om te zien of ik wel thuis was) maar toen wist ik nog niet wat het woord narcist inhield. En zijn collega's waren ook mijn collega's ook al werkten we niet in dezelfde dienst ik moest er soms wel beroep op doen (politie) en als ik hem dan soms bezig hoorde over mij dan werd ik misselijk en kon ik hem wel slaan maar heb dit nooit gedaan, na 8 jaar heb ik hem het huis uitgezwierd hoor, ik kon het niet meer aan, een geluk dat ik toen heel veel medeleven heb gehad op het werk en ook opvang.... hopelijk komt er een dag dat jij het werkelijk kan verwerken.

----------


## sietske763

lieve Jo,
wat ontzettend knap van je dat je je verhaal publiekelijk hier verteld!
alle respect meid.....
en zeker hoe je uiteindelijk toch weer geworden bent...
kus van mij!

----------


## Sylvia288

Tanit, 

je hebt gelijk dat er ontzettend weinig aandacht wordt besteed aan slachtoffers hiervan. Ik kom net uit een lange relatie met een narcist en niemand in mijn omgeving weet hiervan. Ze zouden me toch voor gek verklaren, want waarom ben ik dan niet eerder weggegaan?

Niemand begrijpt hoe een narcist zoveel macht over je uitoefent, afgewisseld met 'lieve' momenten waardoor je toch steeds blijft. Ik heb ook meerdere keren geprobeerd weg te gaan, en elke keer mislukte het. Ik kwam weer terug. 

Ik heb het een week geleden uitgemaakt voorgoed, nadat ik over narcisme gelezen had en werkelijk alles herkende. Ik wist altijd al dat er psychisch iets niet goed was bij hem, en dat deze relatie totaal niet goed was voor mij, maar kon het nooit concreet benoemen. Toen ik alles las wist ik dat hij mij gebruikte en nooit van me heeft gehouden, en toen voelde ik ook niks meer voor hem en had ik de kracht het uit te maken. 

Hij had me weer eens uitgescholden en was dronken en gewoon vrolijk de volgende dag bellen he alsof er niks gebeurd was. Toen heb ik het uitgemaakt. Ik heb niks meer gehoord en ben daar blij om. Had wel verwacht dat hij weer zou bellen, zoals altijd als het weer eens tijdelijk uit was. 

Kennelijk heeft hij nu wel door dat ik het serieus meen (heb het talloze keren verteld dat ik dit niet langer trek en nooit geloofde hij me!) en dat de koek op is. 

Ik schrijf alles op een weblog nu en terwijl ik dat schrijf kan ik soms niet geloven dat die dingen echt gebeurd zijn, en dat ik dat gepikt hebt. Ik weet ook niet meer wat goed en slecht is omdat hij me zo gehersenspoeld heeft. Het is ongelofelijk hoeveel schade een narcist kan aanrichten. Hij vernietigt je van binnen en maakt een robot van je die doet en denkt zoals hij dat wil en zoals het hem uitkomt.

Dat zal een buitenstaander nooit kunnen begrijpen en daarom wil ook hulp gaan zoeken. Ik kan dit niet in mijn eentje dragen en eruit komen. Ook al heb ik wel al een tijdje weer mijn zelfvertrouwen terug, omdat ik merkte sinds een tijdje dat ik me al letterlijk en figuurlijk iets meer los maakte van hem, want ergens na anderhalf jaar ofzo wilde ik al weg (relatie was totaal vier jaar), maar ik merk ook dat ik naar mijn omgeving toe zo terughoudend geworden ben (vertel nog weinig, want hem interesseerde het ook nooit wat ik vertelde), en dat ik hard ben geworden en mensen snel veroordeel. Zo was ik vroeger helemaal niet. Ik heb veel frustraties in me omdat ik in die jaren ook nog wat andere vervelende dingen heb meegemaakt die ik echter nooit heb kunnen verwerken, omdat hij mij niet steunde (alles was mijn schuld en ik moest niet zeuren). 

Ik ben vier jaren van mijn leven kwijt en probeer nu weer zoveel mogelijk leuke dingen te doen maar het zal nog wel lang duren voor ik mezelf teruggevonden heb. 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## jolanda27

Sylvia,

Heel moedig van je dat je de knoop doorgehakt hebt. 
Ik hoop dat je jezelf de tijd en de hulp geeft die je nodig hebt om te kunnen herstellen. 
Heel veel sterkte, de eerste moeilijke stap heb je al gezet. 
Jolanda

----------


## Sylvia288

Dank je wel Jolanda. 

Gister heeft hij me ineens gebeld (dronken waarschijnlijk) 15 keren. Ik heb een smsje teruggestuurd dat ik niet meer tegen zijn gedrag kan en daarom weg ben, en niet opneem omdat hij altijd door me heen praat. Waarop hij terug antwoordde dat hem dat niet interesseert want hij weet toch wel dat ik vreemdga (?). Hij had ook op de voicemail mij al beschuldigd dat ik vreemdga omdat ik niet opnam...

Hij ziet absoluut niet in dat zijn gedrag de oorzaak is dat ik weg ben.

----------


## jolanda27

Sylvia,
Jij kunt hem niet veranderen.
Jij kunt wel kiezen voor een beter leven voor jezelf. De eerste stap heb je daarvoor al gezet.
Probeer je niet uit de tent te laten lokken, en dus niet te reageren op deze sms-jes. Dat helpt toch niet, en het zorgt er alleen maar voor dat jij je nog ellendiger gaat voelen.
Heel veel sterkte met alles, Jolanda

----------


## Sylvia288

De volgende dag belde hij weer twee keer, zeker om te zeggen dat hij maar dronken was ofzo. Ik neem niet op en na dat idiote smsje van hem weet ik ook zeker dat smsen geen zin meer heeft, wat een bord kan iemand voor zijn kop hebben zeg!

----------


## christel1

Sylvia, 

Je mag nu nog zo hard je best doen, met een narcist valt echt niet te leven.... Ze zien enkel en alleen maar zichzelf en niks anders dus ja, je hebt al een goeie stap gezet in de juiste richting en echt zet door, ze zijn het niet waard, ja je leven laten vergallen dat kunnen ze wel maar verder....Er is maar 1 oplossing, laten vallen gelijk een baksteen, doen of ze lucht zijn en hopen dat je verder kan met je leven, het zal moeilijk zijn maar na een tijd zal je voelen dat het beter gaat en dat je echt gekozen hebt voor jezelf, voor je eigen IK wat belangrijker is dan het ego van een of andere gozer die denkt dat hij de wijsheid in pacht heeft maar die in realiteit een dikke 0 is, letterlijk en figuurlijk... 
Ik heb het ook meegemaakt... en na 8 jaar heb ik heb zijn bon gegeven, ik was gekraakt, niet lichamelijk maar psychologisch en dat is veel erger dan lichamelijk.... 
Hou je goed meid

----------


## goldenriver

Ik ben nieuw hier, maar ook ik wil even reageren. Ik ben hier terecht gekomen met de zoekwoorden "slachtoffers narcist", omdat ik heel graag in contact wil komen met andere slachtoffers, meer nog, ik heb er echt NOOD aan. Ik weet intussen al meer dan een jaar dat ik samenleef met een narcist, of eerder....samenleefde....op en af. Intussen is het sinds 2 weken weer uit tussen ons, omdat hij me nu al voor de 3de keer bedriegt met een andere vrouw. Ik heb nog maar enkele van de posts hier gelezen en ga straks als ik meer tijd heb zeker de rest lezen.
Maar oh, wat herken ik alles zo enorm, de manipulaties, de leugens, het bedrog, me het gevoel geven dat ik degene ben die gek is en het ook zo overal gaan verder vertellen en ik en ons dochter blijven achter, niemand die me gelooft, niemand die me begrijpt, zelfs niemand die naar mijn verhaal wil luisteren. Zijn nieuwe vriendin, zijn volgende slachtoffer, is kennelijk ook al heel vlug, net zoals ik destijds, zijn verhaaltjes gaan geloven, medelijden gekregen met die arme man (want wat heb ik en al zijn vorige partners hem allemaal aangedaan, hoe slecht is hij door ons allen behandeld geweest, ik ben zeker dat dat hetgene is wat ie alweer gaat rondbazuinen) en hem al meteen in huis genomen, net zoals ik destijds. Ocharme, ze weet niet wat haar te wachten staat, tot ze het wrak zal zijn die ik nu ben, alweer....want ik sta het stom genoeg ook telkens weer toe. Hij komt elke keer bij me terug, met veel verhaaltjes en veel sorry's en ik hou van je's en kan het steeds zooo goed uitleggen en verklaren, waarom hij zo gehandeld heeft en telkens weer val ik weer voor zijn charmes als een rat in zijn val. En slaagt hij er telkens weer in me te doen denken en geloven, dat hij het deze keer met me meent en echt van me houdt en dat zijn verklaringen wel logisch zijn en ik het dus wel fout zal hebben met het idee dat hij een narcist is. Want hij verdient toch nog een kans en iedereen maakt toch es fouten in zijn leven, niemand is perfect. Ja zo redeneer ik dan, terwijl ik verstandig genoeg ben, om te weten waar ik werkelijk mee te maken heb, maar toch....waarom kan ik hem niet weerstaan. Want ik weet dat hij terug komt, ook al zei hij dat het voorgoed is deze keer, en ik weet ook dat ik niet sterk genoeg ben en ik heb ook helemaal niet het gevoel dat ik OOIT sterk genoeg zal zijn, om hem te weerstaan, om nee te zeggen en hem aan de deur te laten staan. Hoe raar het ook mag klinken, ik hou nog van mijn narcist en ik mis hem verschrikkelijk, hoe moet ik hier nu mee omgaan, hoe moet ik uit deze gevoelswereld?

----------


## christel1

Goldenriver,

Je zal van je hart echt een steen moeten maken want zo'n mannen kunnen je verleiden als de beste maar verder doen ze niets anders dan je kleineren als je er alleen mee bent. Ze kennen alleen maar hun eigen IK en niemand anders. Ik heb mijn narcist na 8 jaar op straat gezet, ik was psychologisch een wrak te noemen. Toen heb ik echt gezegd, ik laat me niet meer vernederen, gebruiken, van mijn centen profiteren dat het echt niet mooi meer was. Het was moeilijk, heel moeilijk maar heb er geen seconde spijt van gehad, nu nog niet en het is toch al 13 jaar geleden dat ik hem de deur uitgezwierd heb. 
MVG
Christel1

----------


## goldenriver

Ik weet dat ik het zou moeten, maar ik weet niet hoe. Ik ben zelf vele duizenden euro's aan hem kwijt, terwijl ik zelf maar een heel klein inkomen heb, ik moest de ene na de andere lening nemen, hem vanalles geven, anders zag ik hem niet graag. Nu blijf ik zwaar in de schulden achter met nauwelijks zelf nog wat over om mezelf en m'n kinderen te kunnen voeden. Ik ben momenteel zelf een psychologisch wrak, ten einde raad, huil continue, heb elke nacht nachtmerries, kan nauwelijks nog eten en slapen en ik heb niets of niemand, geen vrienden noch vriendinnen, noch familie, enkel mijn kindjes. Alles was altijd mijn schuld of die van mijn kinderen, hij deed niks verkeerd, ik beeldde me dingen in, was gek, zag spoken. Hij liep continue kwaad en gefrustreerd rond, we durfde nauwelijks nog iets tegen hem te zeggen, altijd maar mooi braaf zijn en zorgen dat hij niet kwaad werd, maar zelfs op een bange, lieve, zachte manier iets zeggen was genoeg om hem te doen ontploffen. Maar hij had ook zijn oh zo lieve, charmante, zachtaardige kant, waarbij hij zoveel gevoelens toonde, ook al weet ik dat die niet oprecht zijn. En toch lukt het me niet hem te lossen en ik weet niet hoe ik me daar moet in sterken.

Stom en raar genoeg, heb ik wel spijt dat ik hem aan de deur gezet heb, want hoe ongelukkig ik wel bij hem was, zo gelukkig was ik tegelijk ook bij hem....en ik mis hem zo.

----------


## Sylvia288

Christel1, sorry voor de late reactie, had het wel gelezen maar niet meer gereageerd. Klopt precies wat je zegt, ze kunnen heel goed je leven verpesten. Heb ik ook wel eens gezegd tegen hem, al vond ik dan eigenlijk weer dat ik dat niet kon maken. Maar hij kon dan alleen maar uitlachen of boos worden omdat ik zeurde. Het gaat nu wel iets beter, ben heel hard bezig om mezelf te vinden want er komen nu ook dingen naar boven van vroeger, waardoor ik begrijp waarom ik in die relatie ben blijven hangen. Heb eigenlijk nooit geweten wie ik ben en wat ik wil en dat probeer ik nu uit te zoeken.

Goldenriver, wat vreselijk voor je. Hij kan wel lieve woorden zeggen, maar ik raad je aan om naar zijn gedrag te kijken. Daaruit blijkt pas echt of hij van je houdt, en niet uit zijn woorden, want woorden of een zwoele lach zijn zo gezegd/gemaakt. Ik dacht ook altijd, hij heeft logische verklaringen voor alles. Zo logisch dat je er niet omheen kon. En dan dacht ik, ik zou het in zijn plaats ook niet leuk vinden niet serieus genomen te worden als ik van alles had meegemaakt. Je leeft je in hem in, en behandelt hem net zoals jij behandeld wil worden. Maar ze lopen gewoon over je heen, ze zien echt niet dat jij zo lief bent voor ze. En als ze het wel zien, denken ze: he, is dat even een makkelijke prooi om te gebruiken!

Je zal het gevoel hebben dat je van hem houdt en hem mist, maar geloof me, het is geen liefde wat je voor hem voelt. Liefde en afhankelijkheid verwar je met elkaar, hij heeft jou zo afhankelijk gemaakt dat je denkt niet zonder hem te kunnen en bij hem wil zijn en dan denk je dat dat liefde is. Maar dat is het niet. Besef je ook dat een narcist niet in staat is van iemand te houden? Een narcist verwart houden van met nodig hebben. Hij doet alsof hij van je houdt, hij denkt het misschien zelfs wel echt, maar hij heeft jou alleen maar nodig om in zijn zieke behoeften te voorzien. 

Prent dit in je hoofd, hoe hard het ook klinkt en hoeveel pijn het je ook doet (daar moet je echt even doorheen): hij houdt niet van jou en gebruikt jou keihard!

En denk maar niet dat je gelukkig bij hem was. Ja, op sommige momenten, als hij een lief toneelstukje opvoerde. Echt, ik heb in de laatste weken voor ik het voorgoed uitmaakte nog zulke momenten gehad. Maar als iemand je echt gelukkig maakt, ben je constant gelukkig. En niet maar af en toe. 

En het beste is alle contact verbreken. Ik begrijp dat je kinderen hebt met hem en weet niet hoe de omgang geregeld is, maar echt, alle contact verbreken is de enige manier om helemaal van hem af te komen.

----------


## goldenriver

Ik weet dat wel, ik besef dat wel, ik weet dat hij nooit van me gehouden heeft en me enkel gebruikt heeft, want ik heb er al oneindig veel informatie over opgezocht en weet hoe een narcist in elkaar zit. Misschien ligt het gewoon aan mij en wil ik het ergens niet geloven, al zijn lieve woordjes, hoe stevig hij me vasthield, hoe kan het dat hij niet van me hield, hoe kan het na alles wat we samen hebben meegemaakt, dat alles gelogen was, een spel....mijn hoofd zegt het ene, mijn gevoel het ander.
En hoeveel slachtoffers moet en zal hij nog maken, ik voel me zo machteloos, er moet toch iets aan te doen zijn om dit te stoppen.
En wat het nog moeilijker maakt is dat ik er volledig alleen over sta, ik en mijn 4 muren en de kindjes, ja dat wel. Maar niemand om mee te praten, elke dag eenzaam en alleen mijn dagen slijten.

----------


## jolanda27

Beste Goldenriver,
Als ik je een advies mag geven, zoek voor jezelf hulp. Iemand waar jij je verhaal aan kwijt kunt, die jou kan bijstaan in jouw zoektocht en jou kan helpen je weer sterker en weerbaarder te maken.  :Embarrassment: 
Op dit moment kun je het allemaal niet meer overzien. Gun jezelf en je kinderen die kans. 
Ik weet waar ik het over heb, ik ben zelf ook opgekrabbeld uit een diep dal.
Nooit gedacht toen dat ik daar uit zou komen. Nu jaren verder, ben ik weer gelukkig en sta ik heel anders in het leven. 
Het is een moeilijk en pijnlijke proces, maar als je ervoor open staat kom jij dit ook te boven. Dat gaat niet van de ene op de andere dag, dat heeft tijd nodig. 
Heel veel sterkte met alles.

----------


## goldenriver

Net daarom dat ik nood heb aan contact met andere mensen die hetzelfde hebben meegemaakt, enkel zij begrijpen zoiets. Ik ga al zo lang bij een therapeute, ik voel me daar helemaal niet geholpen door, wil ik bij een andere persoon, dan moet ik terug voor een half jaar op de wachtlijst. En verder vind ik nergens hulp en ik kan zelf bij niemand terecht.

----------


## goldenriver

Ik zie hier ook een bericht van Tanit die zegt om een advocaat te nemen die echt kennis van NPS heeft, dat lijkt mij ook heel belangrijk, maar hoe weet ik welke advocaat daar veel kennis van heeft? Ik kan niks anders dan een pro deo te nemen want kan geen gewone advocaat betalen. Maar hier in Belgie is het zo dat je eerst naar Het Bureau van Juridische Bijstand moet gaan, daar een pro deo aanvragen, en er wordt je iemand toegewezen, maar dat heb ik in het verleden voor compleet andere zaken al meermaals gedaan en nooit tevreden geweest van mijn advocaat, laat staan dat ik op voorhand weet of hij kennis zal hebben over NPS.

----------


## christel1

Goldenriver, ja bij ons in België hangt het af van hoeveel je jaarlijks verdient en een bedrag erbij gerekend voor je kinderen dat je mag hebben om een pro deo toegewezen te krijgen. En ik ben daarvoor gewoon in de rechtbank zelf geweest, ik zou het eens moeten navragen want is al een tijdje geleden en daar berekende ze of ik recht had op een advocaat en ik had recht. En nee ik was ook niet tevreden over mijn advocate die zich helemaal niet verdiept had in de feiten en niet alles uitgezocht had bij mijn ex-man en je mag niks vertellen in de rechtbank want je hebt een advocaat, heel gezellig dus.

----------


## goldenriver

Dat ik recht heb op een pro deo met mijn inkomen weet ik sowieso, maar ik hoop toch echt deze keer een goede advovaat te vinden, want anders sta ik nergens.

----------


## elisa jaspers

ook ik heb een relatie gehad met een narcist (Paul Hager uit Nijmegen)
eerst was hij erg lief,aardig,attent ,charmant. maar al snel veranderde hij. als ikeven niet terug smstje binnen een paar minuten had ik straf -stille behandeling- en negeerde me weken!
ook heeft hij veel bedrijfjes gehad stuk of 15 die allemaal failliet zijn gegaan. en dan ook nog vaak op andermans naam had gezet zodat hij onder de schulden vandaan kon komen.
dingen die hij beloofde kwam hij bijna nooit na,liegen,manipuleren.opscheppen dat hij zoveeel geld heeft terwijl hij maar in een huurflat samen met zijn zoon woont.
gelukkig dat ik het op tijd zag zodat mij veel ellende is bespaart.

----------


## christel1

Elisa, dat komt me heel bekend voor. Bellen als je ergens bent maar dan wel op de vaste telefoon want met een gsm kan je overal zitten :-( Zelfs als ik eventjes naar mijn zus was om de kinderen weg te doen en dan zo'n brieven vinden op de salontafel, die dag van dat uur tot dat uur weggeweest, waar naartoe, je vriendin Gina is dat geen Guy... zo lang naar de winkel geweest wie heb je gezien en nog veel meer. Ik was voor we samen woonden eens een weekendje gaan skiën en mijnheer was viesgezind hij woonde wel nog bij iemand anders hoor, ik had het toen al moeten weten eerlijk gezegd. 
En toen we onze foto's gingen uitwisselen op een vrijdagavond kreeg ik midden in de nacht rond 3 uur of zo telefoon maar ja eer je uit je slaap bent en aan de telefoon ben je al te laat en dan komen er nog eens vragen. 
Hij is bij mij toegekomen zonder iets, maar echt geen frank (belgische) en stond het maximum onder 0 op zijn rekening, dus ja teren op mijn kosten en hij had nog een auto en een caravan om af te betalen. Computers het moest altijd het nieuwste van het nieuwste zijn. Hij haalde 250 euro van MIJN rekening om me een jas te kopen die ik helemaal niet nodig had, ja ik vond ze wel mooi maar ik zou nooit zoveel geld geven aan een jas. Dat geld heb ik wel teruggevraagd en gevraagd of hij helemaal op zijn hoofd gevallen was en dan tranen met tuiten kunnen ze blijten hoor, gewoon voor zichzelf. 
Hij was zelfs jaloers omdat ik meer verdiende dan hem... welke vent zou er nu jaloers zijn als zijn vrouw/vriendin meer verdient dan hij ? Een klootzak dus... 
Hij was tot zijn 14de naar school geweest, niks op tegen hoor maar als ik dan mee deed aan een examen op hogerop te geraken was hij nog commentaar aan het geven en echt het stak zijn ogen uit. Hij mocht een auto total los rijden, als ik er een klein deukje in reed dan was ik een koe die niet kon rijden... zo kan ik nog wel een paar pagina's verder gaan.... 
En hij heeft nog voor zijn eigen dood gezorgd ook met zijn betweterij, hij had altijd een slecht ruikende adem en heel veel maagpijn en hij had een gastro laten doen en hij had een maagbreuk die moest geopereerd worden en hij mocht geen frisdrank meer drinken en geen koffie, heeft zich niet laten opereren, bleef sloten koffie drinken en frisdrank en heel vettig eten (toen woonde hij al niet meer bij mij) en hij is later dan gestorven aan maagkanker... Ik heb er geen traan om gelaten toen ik het hoorde en een paar weken later kreeg ik telefoon van zijn zoon of zijn papa nog een stuk bezat van MIJN huis... de appel valt niet ver van de boom blijkbaar. 
Blij voor jou dat je het tijdig ingezien hebt ik ben echt een geit geweest op een bepaald moment.

----------


## Brasil 1

Ik wil me even voorstellen. Ik ben Brasil. Leef al 27 jaar met een narcistische man. Heb al die jaren gedacht. Hier klopt iets niet. Dit is geen gezond gedrag. Waarom pik ik zoveel? 
Heb vorige week hypotherapie gehad omdat ik het nu helemaal zat ben. Een eye opener.
kan nu veel dingen plaatsen. Jullie zullen nog veel van me horen.

----------


## Brasil 1

Hoi Elisa,
Kun jij mij wat voorbeelden geven van een stille behandeling?
Gr. Brasil

----------


## Brasil 1

Ik kan me bij een stille behandeling het negeren voorstellen, maar volgens mij zijn er meerdere manieren van een stille behandeling. vriendelijk zijn met steken onder water bijvoorbeeld . Gereserveerd vriendelijk, waarbij je door zijn afstandelijkheid toch getriggerd wordt om alles uit de kast te halen om die afstandelijkheid en gereserveerdheid weg te nemen. Maar volgens mij zijn er nog wel meerdere voorbeelden te noemen die ik nu over het hoofd zie

----------


## Brasil 1

Wat ik me afvraag is. Hoe kom je er los van? Het lijkt wel of ik verslaafd ben aan mijn man. ik vind hem meestal niet aantrekkelijk meer en erger me de meeste tijd aan hem, maar toch houd iets me bij hem.

----------


## pokkie

Hallo Brasil.

maak een lijstje met aan de ene kant wat je mist c.q mooi/lief vindt aan hem en aan de andere kant wat je niet mist c.q lelijk en onaantrekkelijk gedrag vindt.
kijk of alles in lijst 1 ( mooi / lief en onmisbaar ) echt eigenschappen zijn die voor een partner bedoeld zijn of kunnen ze ook door iemand anders ingevuld worden.
Dat helpt.
Maar, ik snap het wel je gevoel en ik denk dat het een soort ongeloof is wat je is overkomen, een rouwverwerkingsproces, dat duurt helaas meestal wel een paar jaar. Ik ben nu 7 jaar van hem af( fysiek) heb vorige week mijn ( laatste) rechtszaak gehad en nog loop hij de boel de saboteren, Zolang hij dat draadje instand houdt blijf je met je gevoelens rondslingeren. totaal afkappen is het beste, dan kun jij het ook afsluiten.
succes en neem de tijd.

----------


## Brasil 1

Beste Pokkie,

Dat is een goed idee, maar al de dingen die ik ook met een and zóu kunnen doen verliezen het weer van het feit dat ik het al zolang met hem doe. Kan me geen voorstelling maken van een vakantie met een ander, uitgaan met iemand anders. Met iemand anders gaan fietsten bijvoorbeeld. Als ik een lijstje moet maken van wat ik lief aan hem vind of mooi aan hem vind ben ik zo klaar. Dit wordt een heel kort lijstje en toch kan ik er geen punt achter zetten. Begrijp mezelf niet. Heb je tip wel goed kunnen gebruiken bij een vriendin waar ik al 25 jaar mee om ga, maar die al die jaren vaak jaloers op me geweest is geweest en mij daardoor wel eens keihard behandeld heeft. Ze probeert me steeds met alles af te troeven en verwacht van mij dat ik precies datgene zeg wat ze van mij wil horen, datgene doe wat zij wil dat ik doe en anders zijn er weer een hoop problemen. Door juw tip zie ik dat deze vriendin mij leegzuigt en dat deze vriendschap geen enkele meerwaarde heeft. Hier ga ik een punt achter zetten. Dat is stap 1. Hoop binnen mijn huwelijk ook zo ver te kunnen komen want ik zie wel in dat deze relatie niet gezond is en dat dit nooit zal veranderen, wat ik ook zeg of doe. Hij heeft al teveel kansen gehad. Deze heeft hij nooit gegrepen.

----------


## pokkie

Hallo brasil,

Jouw verhaal is toch zo erg het mijne. ik dacht ook met nooit iemand anders dan hij, te slapen, te fietsen, te lachen en aan te ergeren. Ik was ook 32 jaar getrouwd. Vanaf mijn 14 de kende ik hem. Niemand anders kon ik me voorstellen in mijn leven. En tuurlijk is toekomst onzeker, en de onveiligheid in je huwelijk is altijd beter dan de onzekerheid van je toekomst. Net als bij kinderen die negatieve aandacht vragen, ze krijgen aandacht en dat is altijd beter dan geen aandacht. Ik zeg niet dat het makkelijk was de afgelopen 7 jaren, maar je merkt pas als je uit de relatie bent hoezeer je ben neergezet als een gebruiksvoorwerp. als niets. alles ten behoeve van de narcist. En juist het onder ogen komen van jezelf en het besef waar je tijdens je huwelijk hebt gestaan, een eind achter je man, niet op een gelijkwaardige positie. Dit is keihard werken , maar wel aan jezelf, met heel veel ups en downs. Ik verlang soms nog wel eens terug , naar de oude situatie, dat is bekend en vertrouwd ook al is het onveilig en niet gelijkwaardig.
Ik zeg niet dat je moet scheiden, die beslissing moet jezelf nemen. Maar ik weet wel een ding zeker, je komt pas van een narcist af, door alle lijntje door te knippen met hem. 
Of je leeft met hem ( lees: voor hem ) en je cijfert jezelf helemaal weg de rest van je leven, en helaas worden de narcistische trekken alleen maar erger als hij ouder wordt. 
Succes Brasil, en probeer eerst eens, ieder dag je verhaal op te schrijven, gewoon smorgens beginnen met je verhaal van de vorige dag, hoe je je voelt wat er is gebeurd. 
Ik heb iedere dag een brief aan mijn moeder geschreven, ook al is ze al overleden, maar dat hielp ( helpt ) wel. je hebt de neiging om gebeurtenissen te vergoeilijken, die zijn na een tijdje niet meer zo erg, maar als je dingen terug leest over wat je gevoel was en hoe zijn gedrag was , dan denk je ohhh ja .
liefs pokkie

----------


## Brasil 1

Hoi Pokkie, 
Het doet me goed te weten dat ik niet de enige ben die al zo lang vast zit. Ik heb jarenlang dagboeken bij gehouden en ben daar nu weer mee begonnen. Ik ben nog niet los en op dit moment nog niet sterk genoeg om er een punt achter te zetten. Ik weet dat ik eigenlijk geen keuze heb. Die punt moet gezet gaan worden. Ik ben hard aan mezelf aan het werken in de hoop de kracht te vinden om los te gaan laten. 
Soms ben ik bang voor eenzaamheid als ik alleen kom te staan, maar eenzaamheid in een relatie is ook erg. Helaas hebben wij geen kinderen. Aan de ene kant ben ik blij dat er in deze relatie geen kinderen hebben kunnen komen, maar aan de andere kant is het beter zo.
Houdt wel in dat ik al heel veel alleen gezeten heb. Mijn man zit elke avond boven achter de computer spelletjes te doen terwijl ik altijd helemaal alleen beneden zit. Weg gaan is geen optie want dat geeft gezeur. Alles wat ik ter ontspanning doe krijg ik van hem terug. Alsof ik een prinsessen leventje leid terwijl ik altijd al keihard gewerkt heb. Alles wat ik ooit zeg kan op een gegeven moment tegen me gebruikt worden. Ik ben leidinggevende. Soms lijkt het er op dat mijn man zit te wachten tot ik iets fout doe of blunder. Lijkt hij dan van te genieten. Als ik gewoon even mijn verhaal wil doen staat hij meteen klaar met een advies waar ik niet om vraag en waar ik niets mee kan. Hij heeft geen idee wat mijn werk inhoudt maar kan dan op een hele degenereerde manier reactie en advies geven. Ikmkan talloze voorbeelden geven, maar Pokkie dat zul jij niet nodig hebben om te begrijpen wat ik bedoel en wat ik voel.

----------


## pokkie

Hallo Brasil.
Ja, helaas begrijp ik je maar al te goed, en je zult je eenzaam voelen, daar ga ik niet over jokken. Iedereen zal zeggen “maar het is zo’n charmante man, zo innemend figuur” Zij zal ongetwijfeld ook haar aandeel hebben in de scheiding en ze zal wel een bitch zijn. En ja mijn ex is bij mij weggegaan en niemand begreep het, want hij had het altijd over mij en hij was zo charmant. 
Alle avonden ging hij werken, voor zijn gezin. Hij had een eigen bedrijf. Ja, hij was alle avonden weg, dat klopte, maar was niet aan het werk, hij pleegde overspel, met o.a. mijn vriendin, mijn nichtje, mijn oude buurmeisje en vrouwen en of zussen van klanten. En ja achteraf werkte hij ’s avonds ook, aan zijn hennepkwekerijen, want hij moest wel al die vrouwen laten zien hoeveel geld en macht hij had.
Maar troost je dat mistgordijn trekt na verloop van tijd vanzelf op, want een narcist die tegengewerkt wordt ( en dat doe je als je hem verlaat, dan ben je “tegen “hem ) Die narcist laat al heel snel zijn ware aard zien. 
Dus voor ooit als je de stap durft te nemen en voor jezelf te kiezen, verzamel nu alvast feiten en bewijzen. Want als je van hem af wilt, dan zal hij alles gebruiken om je nog verder naar het “niets” te verwijzen.
En ja het geven van adviezen, dat is een punt apart, advies geven over iets waar ze geen weet van hebben. En dan in den treuren uitleggen alsof ze een retard voor zich hebben.
Heb zelf een eigen bedrijf en verzorg cursussen, ben professioneel en cum laude afgestudeerd en toch zegt hij tegen een cursist, waarom zij bij mij cursussen nam. Zij zei” nou ze kan het goed overbrengen en ik leer heel veel. Zijn antwoordt,” Nou dat kon niet want lesgeven nee dat kon ik toch echt niet, iemand uitleggen hoe iets werkte e.d. 
Brasil, je moet echt heel goed denken over je toekomst, wil je de rest van je leven slijten, in zijn schaduw, op de automatische piloot en alsmaar rekening houden met hem en zijn gevoelens. Terwijl hij over jouw gevoelens heen walst en lekker doet wat hij wil en helaas wordt dat waarschijnlijk alleen nog maar erger.
Of kies je voor jezelf, en ja dat is een moeilijke weg, want je moet het leven weer helemaal leren en de “normale” omgang met mensen, en het leren om van jezelf te houden en te waarderen. Het durven opkomen voor jezelf, omdat je het waard bent. Het durven ruzie maken, het durven waarderen wat je doet en hebt gedaan in het leven, het durven aanvaarden van het leven, maar ook het durven leven en genieten van een partner die jou waardeert om wie je bent.
Dat is moeilijk dat is verdomde moeilijk, maar uiteindelijk wordt die moeite beloond, en dat durf ik echt zo stellig te beweren. 
Je moet wel bedenken dat een narcist eigenlijk heel zielig is, kijk door dat masker heen, dan zie je een onvolwassen, onzeker persoon staan. Iemand die het nodig heeft om zijn naaste te kleineren, te demotiveren, te manipuleren, en ga zo maar even door, om zichzelf op een hoger niveau te plaatsen. Iemand zonder een greintje eigenwaarde en zonder mededogen, manipulatief en egoïstisch, iemand die zich nooit in kan leven in het gevoel van een ander, alleen sociaal verantwoord gedrag vertoond om er zelf beter van te worden.
Succes en je weet het je staat niet alleen, want ( helaas ) maar voor jou dan even gelukkig nu, heb je heel veel ervaringsdeskundigen om je heen.

Pokkie

----------


## Tanit

Hallo Brasil1, welkom tussen je lotgenoten! Ook ik hield het meer dan 25 jaar vol met een MNP...ging door de hel en wist me eruit te redden ondanks alles.
Goeie moed en...eenmaal verlost van dergelijke personnages krijgt het leven een heel andere betekenis!!!!!

----------


## Brasil 1

Als ik al de berichten op het forum lees ben ik geneigd om het voor mezelf op te nemen voor mijn man. Hij kan toch zo erg niet zijn? Ik weet dat hij niet vreemd gaat en me niet slaat, maar dat is, als ik het reëel wil zien de enigste overeenkomst die hij niet met anderen heeft. Hij probeert de schuld ook steeds bij mij te leggen. Ik ben degene die ons huwelijk kapot maakt en hij heeft het zo moeilijk met mij. Met mij kun je geen gesprek voeren want ik wordt altijd boos. Ik mag alles en hij mag niks. Ik schiet altijd in de slachtoffer rol. Ik kan niet koken, maar blunders en flaters en ik moet blij zijn met hem want hij heeft mij uit de goot gehaald. Opmerkingen als. Ben jij nu zo dom, of ben ik nu zo slim? Vandaag zei hij nog tegen me, " ik had veel eerder in moeten grijpen, dan was het zover niet gekomen" . Dit na aanleiding op mijn vraag of hij ook eens kritisch naar zichzelf kon kijken van wat hij niet goed aanpakt in ons huwelijk. Ik weet zo goed wat er niet goed zit en dat er nooit verbetering zal komen en toch kan ik hem nog niét loslaten. Ik weet dat ik dit wel moet gaan doen, maar hoe ga ik dit aanpakken?

----------


## christel1

Brasil, zo'n mannen slaan hun vrouw meestal niet hoor maar die doen meer aan psychologische terreur en dat vind ik veel erger. 
Die boren je de grond in kwestie van spreken. Zij weten, kennen, doen alles beter dan jou. 
Als jij een paar kilo's verdikt dan ben je kwestie van spreken een vet varken, maar zij mogen 30 kg bijkomen, ze vinden zichzelf nog sexy erbij. 
Als ik een klein deukje in de auto reed dan kon ik absoluut niet rijden, reed hij de auto total loss dan was het maar een gewoon accidentje. 
Als mijnheer zin had in seks dan maakte hij me wakker, had ik zin dan kon ik mijn plan maar trekken. 
Die was zo eigenwijs dat het zijn dood is geworden. Vlak voor ik hem de deur heb uitgezet is hij bij de gastro-enteroloog geweest en hij had een maagbreuk die hij moest laten opereren, hij heeft het niet willen doen en is 6 jaar later overleden aan maagkanker, zijn ego was groter dan zijn verstand. 
Hij gaf geld uit dat het niet mooi was aan onbenullige zaken. Naar Colruyt gaan was buiten komen met een kar eten van 250 €, dat vond hij normaal, ik niet dus. Niet dat we hier niet eten of zo maar gewoon dingens kopen om te hebben. Hij was opgegroeid in een heel arm gezin en blijkbaar moest hij dat compenseren door materiële zaken. 
Een auto op afbetaling, een caravan op afbetaling, een wasmachine op afbetaling en zo kan ik nog een tijdje doorgaan. 
Ik heb hem dat allemaal helpen afbetalen gedurende 3 of 4 jaar en toen ik hem buitengezet had, we hadden samen een huis gekocht dan vroeg hij nog zijn deel en een deel van de meubels die ik gekocht had met geld dat ik van mijn ouders gekregen had en heb dus een dikke NEE gezegd, je krijgt hier niets. Die 600.000 bf die hij me gekost had voor de afbetaling van alles waren ruimschoots voldoende om zijn bijdrage in het huis te verantwoorden. En ik had het huis toch altijd afbetaald van mijn loon, niks van hem en hij heeft maar 3 jaar mee afbetaald, in 96 huis gekocht, in 99 buiten gezet. 
En geloof me, een vrouw alleen kan haar plan ook trekken hoor, deze namiddag samen met mijn kinderen, mijn neefje, mijn schoondochter gipsplaten geplaatst op zolder en laminaat gelegd samen, bijna een volledige kamer en dat gaat ook en dan zijn we fier op ons werk. 
En er lopen andere mannen rond op de wereld, mannen die niet zo'n egotrippers zijn en geen narcistische trekjes hebben. Mannen die fier zijn op hun vrouw dat ze zoveel zelfstandig kan doen en mannen die fier zijn als hun vrouw meer verdient dan hen. Hij was daar stikjaloers op, ja sorry hé als ik de moed had om examens mee te doen waar hij nog maar kon van dromen dan was het zijn schuld dat hij minder verdiende en niet de mijne. 
Dus kappen met die rotzooi, van je hart een steen maken en schrijf al zijn negatieve punten eens op en plaats daartegen zijn positieve, je rekening zal snel gemaakt zijn. 
Veel succes ermee

----------


## pokkie

Hallo Brasil,
Je leest het de psychische manipulatie en indoctrinatie is veel erger. Slaan ja dat doet zeer, maar die pijn gaat over. De emotionele chantage en mishandeling is vele malen erger en dat doen ze.Net als Christel had hij seks wanneer hij dat wilde, maar ik moest gewoon een paar maanden wachten. Hij gaf iedere week een paar rondjes in de kroeg voor 1500 gulden per maand destijds, let wel heel veel dingen heb ik pas achteraf gehoord, ja en ik kon ook niet rijden, en net als Christel als je een krasje op de auto maakte was dat weer weken een hel en werd breed uitgemeten aan iedereen verteld, maar hij heeft er 4 of 5 total- los gereden, en och dat was allemaal de schuld van die ander. Huishouden kon ik echt niet volgens hem, en koken , nee zijn klanten konden dat veel beter. Gehaktballen braden dat was een vak apart dat had ik echt niet onder de knie en een massage geven kon ik ook al niet. Ik zag er niet uit qua kleding en mocht mijn haren niet los dragen, was arrogant volgens hem en was geen representatieve vrouw voor zijn zaak. En ik was cum laude afgestudeerd en vroeg of hij de vlag met schooltas aan de vlaggenmast wilde hangen ( is een traditie en ik had 5 jaar hard gestudeerd) nee dat deed hij niet want dat was kinderachtig. Ga zo maar door een optelling van negatieve impulsen, continu , 32 jaar lang. Dag in dag uit. 
Nu geeft ik een massage aan mijn vriend en hij geniet, hij wil wel ieder uur een massage , mijn koken, hij geniet en vindt het heerlijk, ik kan ook volgens hem goed autorijden en hij is trots op mij als ik een expositie heb en vindt mijn werk prachtig, hij vindt mij een prachtige vrouw, die wel wat meer voor zichzelf mag opkomen.
Zo kan het ook. Ook al denk ik nog vaak als ik een compliment krijg, ” wat moet je van mij “ want als je een compliment kreeg vroeger dan moest je uitkijken, dan voerde hij weer wat in zijn schild of moest je weer wat opknappen voor hem. Brasil ik begrijp je angst en je onzekerheid, maar net wat Christel zegt,” leef nu, morgen zien we wel weer”. 
Zie jezelf als een volwaardig, lief, innemend, empathisch persoon, iets wat je aanstaande ex beslist niet in je ziet. Hij ziet een gebruiksvoorwerp, waardoor hij zichzelf zo neer kan zetten, zoals je zegt, beter, groter en almachtiger. Haal je de factor gebruiksvoorwerp weg ( lees Brasil ) dan blijft er een zielig, onzelfverzekerd, nietszeggend mannetje over. Kijk maar eens goed. En kijk naar de onzekerheid in zijn ogen, de trekjes rond zijn mond, het grote handgebaar. Dan heb ik geloof ik wel genoeg gezegd. 
Succes en we zijn er voor je.
 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tanit

Brasil, mijn ex maakte ook dergelijke opmerkingen, toen ben ik beginnen contra-manipuleren, niet makkelijk maar wél haalbaar. Voorbeeld : hij zei "jij bent te dom om onze belastingsaangifte te doen", ik antwoordde "ja je hebt gelijk, maar je bent dus nog dommer dan mij want je vroeg me het te doen!" enz. enz. 
Als hij je verbaal afbreekt, hou je antwoord dan kort en bondig, in de stijl van "dat is jouw mening, niet de mijne" of nog "dat zeg jij".

Brasil, mentale mishandeling is zeer erg en moet door niemand gepikt worden! Een manipulator speelt in op een laag zelfbeeld en breekt je totaal af, zodat je op de duur nog gaat geloven dat hij gelijk heeft ook!!!! Niet doen, kom op voor jezelf. Staat jouw koken hem niet aan, kook dan niet meer omdat je het zogezegd "niet kan"...

----------


## Brasil 1

Kristel, pokkie en Tanit,

Jullie reacties zijn hartverwarmend. Ik heb vandaag tegen hem gezegd dat ik niet verder wil en kan. Hij zegt het ook moeilijk te hebben, maar ziet zijn eigen aandeel niet. Hij zegt zich bij mij gevangen te voelen . Hij toont vooral emotie over onze materiële toestand. Alles wat we hebben , daar hebben we samen voor gewerkt. We raken volgens hem heel veel kwijt als we uit elkaar gaan. Dat doet mij ook pijn, maar dit mag geen reden zijn om zo te blijven leven. Hij stelt voor om toch zo door te gaan maar dan elkaar helemaal vrij te gaan laten. Ik weet dat dit niet gaat werken, maar ik laat het even zo. Ondertussen ga ik me goed informeren en me voorbereiden. Ik ga geen impulsieve acties ondernemen. Ik heb veel verdriet en het heel moeilijk. Aan de ene kant wil ik weg maar aan de andere kant doet het me zoveel pijn. Kan me geen leven zonder hem voorstellen. Toch weet ik dat ik door moet zetten. Het is zo moeilijk om hem los te laten. Denk dan aan de mooie dingen die we samen doorgemaakt hebben. Het is niet alleen kommer en kwel geweest.

----------


## Tanit

Brasil, als hij spreekt over "we raken heel veel kwijt"...begrijp dan dat hij in werkelijkheid bedoelt "IK raak heel veel kwijt"... Deze man denkt immers enkel aan zijn eigen voordeel, niet aan jou.
Als je het moeilijk hebt, dank dan even terug aan alle lelijke dingen in je leven met hem, zie dat ze overduidelijk aanwezig zijn en trek je conclusies.
Bereid je inderdaad goed voor, vooral financieel ook!!!! Hij zal je geen enkel cadeau doen hoor, dat doet geen enkele MPN, wel integendeel!

----------


## christel1

Doet me echt denken aan de ex-vrouw van mijn vriend. Toen hij belde dat hij niet meer naar huis kwam riep ze aan de telefoon "en wat met "ons" luxe leventje nu" ????? Ze sprak niet van liefde of zo hoor, enkel van de luxe die ze nu ging moeten missen. Constant depressief en echt lui maar ze was wel al met haar vriendin naar de notaris geweest om alles op papier te laten zetten inclusief alimentatie voor haar. 
En hij is gek genoeg geweest omdat te tekenen en nu zit hij er voor heel zijn leven aan vast. Hij heeft het nu wel stopgezet en nu daagt ze hem voor het gerecht, we zullen wel zien wat het brengt, hopelijk valt hij nu een op een goeie rechter die ook naar de man luistert want geloof me, er zijn ook vrouwen met narcistische trekken 
Maak zoals Tanit zegt je financiën maar al in orde, je eigen rekening, je eigen centen en hopelijk heb je nog facturen van wat je zelf gekocht hebt, hou alles maar goed in de gaten want die mannen gunnen je echt niks.

----------


## pokkie

Hallo Brasil,

Tuurlijk heb je hele mooie momenten gehad, maar zeg wel gehad, want die mooie momenten zijn in de loop der jaren alleen minder geworden , en oppervlakkiger.
Wat de overhand heeft gekregen, het manipuleren, kleineren wordt helaas alleen erger. Dat is ook typisch het gedrag van een mpn ser. 
Brasil, je doet er goed aan om voor jezelf te kiezen, en ja het zal heel moeilijk worden, je moet jezelf weer gaan ontdekken en je zelf te zien als een volwaardig persoon. Dat is een kwestie van misschien wel jaren, maar je kunt het wij konden het ook, dus je hoeft het niet alleen te doen.
Zorg zoals ik al eerder heb gezegd, goed voor jezelf en zet alles op papier, leg ook dingen die voor jou belangrijk zijn, emotionele dingen of bewijslast even bij iemand anders die je vertrouwd, dan kan hij dat in ieder geval niet vernietigen.
Dus bereidt jezelf goed voor en hak dan de knoop door. 
You go girl

----------


## Brasil 1

Dank je voor jullie lieve reacties. Zijn me meer dan welkom als ik weer aan het twijfelen sla. Ga rustig en goed voorbereid te werk. weet dat wanneer ik dit ga overhaasten ik het niet aan kan en mezelf zo tegen kom dat ik het toch uiteindelijk weer niet doorzet. Ik ga stapje voor stapje.

----------


## goldenriver

En ik wil mijn narcist meer dan wat ook terug. Mijn leven is een hel sinds hij weg is, er gaat geen dag voorbij zonder dat ik me kapot huil en verga van de eenzaamheid.

----------


## pokkie

Goldenriver, ik snap dat je je klote voelt, alles is nu beter dan leven in de hel, Maar deze hel moet je door het is een rouwproces. Iedereen gaat dat door. Je wilt nu niets liever dan de oude vertrouwde situatie terug, de situatie van kleineren en emotionele chantage, wat dat betreft zijn we net weer even kinderen. Alle aandacht is goed ook al is het negatieve aandacht. Maar zet je erover heen, dat hebben wij ook gemoeten. Het is een cliché maar over een jaar denk pfffffffffffff heerlijk ik voel me weer mens , een mens die er mag zijn een mens met normen en waarden, die in acht genomen worden door een ander, en niet een hoopje vuil in de hoek van de kamer, waar gebruik, c.q. misbruik van gemaakt wordt , wanneer de ander dit zegt.
Niet een gebruiksvoorwerp dat je altijd maar kunt kleineren en chanteren
Niet een gebruiksvoorwerp die alles slikt om te overleven
Niet een gebruiksvoorwerp waarbij continu grenzen worden overschreden
Niet een gebruiksvoorwerp die je, zodra je een ander gebruiksvoorwerp hebt gevonden, accuut zonder uitleg op de mestvaalt gooit.
Wil je daar weer naar terug?
Je weet als je het moeilijk hebt dat je op dit fora altijd bij iemand terecht kunt, we zijn allemaal ervaringsdeskundigen, en ja we hebben het allemaal heel moeilijk gehad en nog steeds, maar we zijn vrije mensen, die respect verdienen, juist omdat we die stap hebben genomen en omdat we ons erdoorheen geslagen hebben.
Kom op Goldenriver ook jij kunt het , met elkaars steun lukt het ons allemaal.

pokkie

----------


## goldenriver

Ja daar wil ik weer naar terug, want er waren ook mooie momenten, vele zelfs, veel meer dan ik ooit in de rest van m'n leven ooit gehad heb vooraleer ik hem kende. De enige keren wanneer ik me ooit mens gevoeld heb, was bij hem, de enige persoon waar ik niet steeds een hoopje vuil was, was bij hem.
Ik kan me niet vinden in jullie overtuigingen, sorry, maar ik kan het niet. De enige keer dat ik OOIT in m'n leven gelukkig geweest ben, was met hem en het was gewoon stom van mij dat ik niet beter heb leren omgaan met hem, want zoiets mag je niet laten schieten. De mooie momenten zijn de moeilijke momenten meer dan waard, want nu is er helemaal niks meer dat het leven ook maar enige waardigheid geeft.

----------


## jolanda27

> Ja daar wil ik weer naar terug, want er waren ook mooie momenten, vele zelfs, veel meer dan ik ooit in de rest van m'n leven ooit gehad heb vooraleer ik hem kende. De enige keren wanneer ik me ooit mens gevoeld heb, was bij hem, de enige persoon waar ik niet steeds een hoopje vuil was, was bij hem.
> Ik kan me niet vinden in jullie overtuigingen, sorry, maar ik kan het niet. De enige keer dat ik OOIT in m'n leven gelukkig geweest ben, was met hem en het was gewoon stom van mij dat ik niet beter heb leren omgaan met hem, want zoiets mag je niet laten schieten. De mooie momenten zijn de moeilijke momenten meer dan waard, want nu is er helemaal niks meer dat het leven ook maar enige waardigheid geeft.


Goldenriver,
Ik ben eigenlijk het spoor bijster. Als je enige posten terug van jezelf leest, snap ik deze reactie niet.
Angst voor het onbekende is heel begrijpelijk.
Je zegt; dat je het stom vind van jezelf dat je niet hebt leren omgaan met hem. Hoezo; Leren omgaan? Het klinkt als; ik moet mij aanpassen aan zijn wensen. Zo zou het niet moeten voelen. Het is onnatuurlijk.
Het kan zijn dat je op dit moment zo afhankelijk van hem bent, dat je een leven zonder hem niet kunt voorstellen. Liever ellende, dan alleen, proef ik eruit. Dat is héél erg jammer. 
Er zullen ongetwijfeld ook mooie momenten geweest zijn, maar uit jouw andere posten voeren de negatieve de boventoon. 
Het is aan jou of je op deze manier verder wil gaan. Maar als jou relatie zo is als je omschreef zul je alleen maar meer verdriet en ellende tegemoet gaan.
Want een ding is zeker: Een ander kun je niet veranderen. 
Het enige wat de mensen hier hebben geprobeerd is je oprecht te helpen. Dat is de intensie. 
Niemand dwingt je ergens toe. 
Misschien zijn er door reactie's gevoelens bij je bovengekomen die je liever niet had gewilt of waar je geen raad mee weet.
Het enigste advies wat ik je kan geven is: Ben bereid om te onderzoeken wat jou relatie betekent en inhoud voor jou. En dat kost; tijd, energie en zal ongetwijfeld pijnlijk zijn. Pijn kun je niet ontwijken, hoe graag je het ook zal willen. 
Jij bent degene die moet kiezen, en als je dat niet wilt, is dat ook een keus. 
Ik wens je veel wijsheid en sterkte hierin.

----------


## Brasil 1

Golden retriever. Ik snap jouw reactie wel. Wat je had is veilig en nu moet je zien te overleven. Ik zit nog midden in mijn twijfels. Wel weg gaan, niet weg gaan. Over 1 ding heb ik geen twijfel. Ik moet emotioneel los komen van hem en zelf veranderen. Sterk worden zodat hij me niet meer kan kwetsen. Als het gevolg daarvan weggaan is, dan is dat zo. Ik denk dat we allemaal mooie momenten gehad hebben, maar als dat niet opweegt tegen de ellende dan is het niet de moeite waard om voor te vechten. Ik vecht niet meer voor mijn huwelijk maar voor mijzelf. Ik weet dat ik het alleen zonder hem kan redden. Ik heb los van mijn huwelijk ook een heel leuk leven. Dit compenseert een hoop. Heb hier hard voor moeten vechten. Als ik dit niet gedaan had had ik nooit de studies gedaan die ik tijdens mijn huwelijk nog gedaan heb, had ik mijn familie en vrienden niet meer gehad en was ik alleen nog maar gericht op hem, zijn familie, zijn vrienden en zijn leven. Nu heeft hij geleerd mij op dat gebied te accepteren. Hij is gedurende de jaren niet moeilijker geworden zoals ik bij de meeste lees, maar mij beter gaan accepteren. Neemt niet weg dat hij nog steeds heel wat narcistische trekken heeft die mij dwars zitten. Ik wil dit niet meer accepteren, maar ben vast besloten dat als ik weg ga, dan ook nooit meer terugkom. Dus daarom neem ik nu de tijd om daarnaartoe te werken door me los te weken en vooral voor mezelf te gaan vechten. Ik ga pas weg als alles goed geregeld is, ik weet waar ik naartoe kan en stevig in mijn schoenen sta.

----------


## Nadrielle

Heeft iemand van jullie misschien ervaring met een ouder die narcist is? Voor ik hier kwam had ik er nog nooit over gehoord, maar ik herken zoveel van mijn vader en mijn grootmoeder (= moeder van mijn vader) hierin. Is het iets erfelijks? Zit het in de genen? Of is het iets wat je aanleert?

Mijn vader kleineert onze moeder tegenover mij en mijn zussen en broer. Maar nooit in haar gezicht. Ze is een slons, is niet streng genoeg tegenover ons, kan niet goed koken, ze houd het huis niet proper genoeg... Kortom, ze kan niets goed doen. 
Tegenover mijn moeder kleineert hij ons dan weer, maar ook weer zegt hij zo'n dingen nooit tegen ons. Of tegen mij over mijn zus en broer, tegen mijn zus over mij. We zijn nietsnutten, we kunnen niets en gaan nooit iets bereiken, en weetikveel wat nog. Mijn moeder heeft me laatst nog gezegd dat ze ons constant moet verdedigen en dat hij dingen zegt die ze liever niet herhaald. 
Gewoon de de taal die hij in het algemeen gebruikt is kwetsend. Tv kijken is een hel. Klinkt mss belachelijk maar beeld je eens in met iemand naar tv te kijken en bij elke vrouw of man die passeert: stomme trut, wat een slet, loser... echt niet fijn.
Voor de buitenwereld is hij altijd de perfecte vader geweest. Hoeveel keer ik in het uitgaan collega's van hem tegenkwam die kwamen zeggen wat een toffe vader ik had. Stond ik daar telkens met een stomverbaasd gezicht die gasten te bekijken dat ik echt stond te kijken van "huh, hebben we het over dezelfde vent?" Ik dacht toen echter van, ik zit in de pubertijd, zal wel normaal zijn dat je zo over je vader denkt zeker...

De enige bij wie hij het niet doet is een van mijn zussen, maar zij is bijna nooit thuis, ze heeft een vriend waar ze meestal bij is en die woont ook nog bij zijn ouders. Zij is redelijk sterk van karakter ook. 
Mijn jongste zus heeft recent de diagnose gehad dat ze autisme heeft nadat ook autisme was vastgesteld bij haar dochtertje van 3 jaar. Zij had al jaren last van depressies omdat ze zich anders voelde maar nu pas weet ze waarom. Ik heb haar gevraagd nog voor de diagnose gevallen was of ze bij mij wil komen wonen, ik had al heel vroeg het gevoel dat het thuis geen ideale omgeving is voor haar. Intussen is mijn vader wel al 2 jaar aan mijn verbouwing bezig en zitten we vast. Het hangt van hem af waneer en of het af geraakt. Ga ik er al eens tegenin dan dreigt hij ermee het huis niet af te werken, en hij weet dat er geen geld is om het laten doen. 
Mijn broer is 16 en als ik en mijn zussen weg zijn dan heb ik schrik voor wat hij allemaal te verduren krijgt. Intussen blijft ook het dochtertje van mijn zus daar grotendeels wonen omdat zij met depressies en autisme heeft en de zorg op dit moment gewoon niet aankan. Ik maak me zorgen om hun  :Frown:  
Intussen zit ik ook thuis met een depressie waar ik me al jaren tegen verzet het en ik vraag me nu af of dit onbewust niet het gevolg kan zijn van de situatie thuis? Dat ik me onbewust probeer te verzetten tegen alles wat met kritiek,stress en zo te maken heeft? 

Over mijn grootmoeder ga ik het kort houden, zij is net hetzelfde als mijn vader maar mijn vader ontkent met klem dat hij hetzelfde is. Zij kleineert mijn grootvader ook constant als hij niet aanwezig is. De ene keer doet hij niet genoeg, dan teveel, nooit goed genoeg...

Ik heb het heel moeilijk hiermee nu ff. Ik hoop echt dat ik dit niet van hem erf, of het nu in de genen zit of aangeleerd word. Ik wil zo echt niet zijn  :Frown: 

Ik hoop dat iemand hier ff kan op antwoorden voor me. Is dit een narcist?

----------


## Brasil 1

Beste Nadriele,

Is het mogelijk dat je vader geen vorm van Autisme heeft i.p.v. Narcisme. Lijkt veel op elkaar hoor.

Groeten,
Brasil

----------


## Nadrielle

@Brasil

ik zou het absoluut niet weten. in ieder geval een andere vorm dan mijn zus dan. Denk niet dat hij open staat om het te laten onderzoeken.

----------


## Brasil 1

Beste Nadrielle,

Ik denk inderdaad niet dat je vader dit zal laten onderzoeken. Heeft ook weinig zin denk ik.
Hij zal niet veranderen, maar de omgeving om hem heen moet veranderen. Het valt me op dat jij je voornamelijk druk maakt om het welzijn van anderen en je hierbij jezelf vergeet. 
Ga eens hoe egoïstisch dit voor jou mag lijken, eens aan jezelf denken. Krijg je professionele hulp? Zo niet, dan wil ik je adviseren om dit snel te gaan Zoeken. Een depressie overwin je niet zomaar zelf en je moet ook leren om met je privé situatie om te kunnen gaan . 
Of je vader een Narcist, Autist of whatever is dat is van geen belang. Hij heeft een sterke vorm van gedragsproblematiek en welke diagnose daarop geplakt wordt maakt het niet makkelijker. Hij zal echt niet veranderen. Nogmaals zijn omgeving moet veranderen als ze problemen hebben met zijn gedrag. Ik leef ook met een Narcist. Ik heb professionele hulp gezocht . Ik heb hier heel veel baat bij gehad. Weet het allemaal beter een plaats te geven en ik ben keihard met mezelf aan de slag gegaan. Ik kan er nu zelfs béter mee omgaan. Hij kan me niet meer in mijn ziel raken. Bij deze vorm van gedragsproblematiek worden steeds kwetsbare mensen de dupe. Ze weten feilloos wie vatbaar is en wie niet. Ik heb veel reacties op dit forum gelezen en het was een ware eyeopener voor me. Lieve mensen die op mijn berichtjes reageerden en dat gaf me juist op het moment dat ik het het hardst nodig had steun. Weet wel dat elke situatie en elk mens anders is. 
Ik wens je veel sterkte. Wees vooral lief voor jezelf want dat ben je waard.

Brasil

----------


## Nadrielle

Hey Brasil, 

ik krijg hulp sinds een maand ongeveer. Ik ben onder behandeling bij een psychotherapeut en sinds kort ook AD. Ik moet idd meer aan mezelf beginnen denken, maar dat is niet makkelijk als je dat niet gewend bent, ik moet het leren, mezelf er constant aan herinneren om te denken wat ik wil. 

Bedankt allesinds voor je berichtje hoor, denk dat het iets is waar ik het mss met mijn therapeut moet over hebben zodat hij me idd kan leren hoe ermee om te gaan.

groetjes

----------


## gje

Beste mensen 

ik zit namelijk ook met een probleem en weet het even niet meer mss kan 1 van jullie me helpen ik heb denk ik ook te maken met een n.p
ben 31 jaar getrouwd met een dominante man . hij heeft mij jaren lang eigelijk verteld wat ik moet doen om de kleinste dingen kon hij ruzie maken 
en escaleerde meestal in gooien met dingen mij slaan vernederen hele zware scheldwoorden de kinderen waren ook bang voor hem was altijd kortaf mochten bijna niks zonder zijn toestemming en ga zo maar door hij vertrouwde nooit geen mensen en zei ook altijd ik heb geen vrienden en fam ben ik niet nodig 
ik heb altijd dus op mijn tenen gelopen en maar zo geleefd zoals hij wou dus ook als ik ergens heen ging een tijdje later bellen van waar blijf je hoe laat ben je erweer 
tot voor bijna 3 jaar geleden de bom barste hij dacht dat ik achter andere mannen aan ging via de laptop maar was gewoon praten met mensen wie mij begreep en ik mijn hart kon luchten want je kon met hem gewoon niet praten hij begreep er nooit iets van en hij dacht dat hij mij begreep terwijl ik altijd hem wel begreep dus hij werd kwaad en maakte zo ruzie dat hij me naar buiten wou gooien maar toen ik weg wou greep hij mij in de gang en sloeg me dus ik ging de kamer in weer hij ging weg en dreigde mij weer als ik weer kom beleef je wat ik de hele avond in angst gezeten hij kwam in de nacht weer dronken 
en bedreigde me dat mijn schietgebedje maar op moest zeggen
mijn zoontje heeft me naar buiten gedaan en moest weg van hem ik ben weggegaan 
maar hij maakte zo ruzie bedreigde de kinderen want ik moest terug komen hij is opgepakt door de politie en heeft huisverbod gekregen . ik ben een paar dagen naar een vriendin gegaan ik kon echt niet meer ben na een week terug gekomen en was nog wel bang maar hij was wel rustig hij wou me niet kwijt en hij had spijt enz enz ik wist het nog niet want ik dacht aan een scheiding ik was op had ook al veel meegemaakt vroeger in mijn jeugd hij was echt in paniek in die week overleed zijn vader en was hij echt in schock
ik hem bij gestaan want hij dacht dat het zijn schuld was omdat tijdens zijn overlijden wij weer erge ruzie hadden in de nacht hij deed toen altijd de gordijnen dicht kinderen moesten weg en dan begon hij ppfff niet normaal 
was altijd zo bang voor hem maar durfde nooit weg . ben in dat jaar daarop geestelijk mishandeld hij nam me soms mee achteraf en dreigde me met de dood dat soort dingen hij beschuldigde mij ook dat ik vreemd was gegaan in die week dat ik weg was geweest 
en op een dag wou hij in 1 x sex met me en na die tijd spugde hij mij op mijn lichaam en zei wie was beter hij of ik 
dus ik voelde mij zo vernederd en deed me zo pijn . Messen boven op zolder klaar leggen en tegen de kinderen zeggen als ik haar niet kan krijgen dan niemand dus de kinderen helemaal in paniek en zo ging het maar door altijd maar denken dat ik bij andere mannen ging naar een jaar ging het beter hij had gezegt kijk die mannen op de pc doen aardig ik doe dat nu ook dan krijg ik haar wel terug dus ik kende hem ook niet terug was net een hondje voor me tot afgelopen maart we kregen ruzie en zei ik heb je pc nagekeken alles opgeslagen had een programma geinstaleerd waar hij alles kon na kijken hij stalkte me via allerlei sites waar ik zat en deed zich als een ander voor stalkte mij weer als ik een keer met vriendinnen weg ging dus dat gooide hij er allemaal uit en ging weg in de nacht 
ik stom als ik kon zijn belde hem op om terug te komen hij kwam na een paar dagen terug huilend hij was vreemdgegaan ik vergaf hem en we zouden het weer proberen 
hij was zo blij en we hadden weer plannen 2 weken later merkte ik afstand en hij werd kil en nors toen kwam het eruit hij begon te schreeuwen en te tieren hij wou weg rust aan zichzelf denken 
en verweet me dat mijn schuld was dat hij vreemd was gegaan en nu als ik weer verder met hem wou moest het weer op mijn manier gebeuren hij is weggegaan en ging ergens anders wonen heeft na 2 weken weer contact gezocht via sms ik was blij tijdje lief gedaan tegen me met komt wel goed schatje dat soort dingen dus dacht echt van het komt goed
toen deed hij weer afstandelijk begon geen rekeningen meer te betalen nu naar 5 maand weg te zijn geweest laat hij weten niet meer terug te komen ben echt geschrokken en denk wat is dit nu WRAAK of ?????? hij blijft erbij dat het over is gooide me weer voor de voeten dat ik een hoer ben en hij niet kan leven met mij al dat soort dingen lacht me uit en zegt je krijgt geen geld van me kijkt niet naar de kinderen om laat mij achter met onafgewerkt huis en geen geld speelt de slachtoffer bij iedereen ben er helemaal kapot van hoe hij nu handelt niks interreseert hem meer 
Mijn vraag wat vinden jullie hiervan zou graag jullie mening willen hebbenalvast bedankt

gr gje

----------


## pokkie

nou volgens mij als je dit zelf leest, weet je het antwoord al. dit is fysieke en emotionele mishandeling. Pak de kinderen en ga zo snel mogelijk een veilige plek zoeken.

succes pokkie

----------


## gje

Dankje wel pokkie 

ja jaren heb ik wel gedacht hij is niet normaal maar je houd zoveel van hem
nu mis ik hem ook terwijl ik weet dat dit niet gezond denken van mij is 
en beter moet weten 
hij is weg al 5 maand en laat niks van zich horen 
en vind dit aan de ene kant gewoon eng 
want zo ken ik hem niet 

gr gje

----------


## gje

Dankjewel pokkie

ja jaren heb ik gedacht van die man is niet gezond
maar ik hield zoveel van hem 
ik mis hem nog steeds terwijl ik wel beter weet 
hij is nu 5 maand weg en laat niks meer van zich horen 
en dit vind ik zo eng 
zo ken ik hem helemaal niet

gr gje

----------


## gje

Beste pokkie 

ja diep van binnen weet je het wel 
maar ooh zo moeilijk om het te aanvaarden en te begrijpen 
kan er gewoon niet bij dat na dit gebeuren hij zo weg kan gaan en alles achter zich kan laten na 31 jaar hij vind zich volgens mij zo geweldig op dit moment 
ze zeggen ook wel dat als mij over een tijd goed gaat dat np 
dan weer contact beginnen te zoeken 
dan weet ik dan geen raad meer

gr gje

----------


## Mus

Al anderhalf jaar lang vol vragen zitten, vragen die niet te beantwoorden zijn, de fout bij jezelf zoeken terwijl je WEET dat jij niet fout zit, maar waarom zou de ander dan zo reageren? Er was iets niet pluis. Maar wat?
Een woede uitbarsting..gevolgd door een fysieke aanval die ze niet doorzette en pas stopte met boos zijn toen ik haar vergeleek met mijn ex. Alsof iemand haar uit een hypnose knipte, ineens deed ze rustig. Zei ze sorry en was ze weer normaal.

Ze heeft me bij elkaar 8x verlaten. En ik heb haar net zo vaak weer teruggenomen.
Hoevaak vrienden wel niet hebben gezegd "Ze manipuleert" en hoevaak ik wel niet kwam met 10393 excuses omdat ik zoveel om haar geef en zoveel van haar houd.
Hoevaak ik niet heb gezegd "Leef je eens in in mij", "Je manipuleert", "Het gaat altijd over jouzelf" en in een gesprek waarin ik haar iets voorlegde, kaatste zij die drie dingen binnen het minuut terug...
Wat was er aan de hand? Waarom deed ze zo? Ik kon er geen vinger op leggen. Wel wist ik dat ik doodongelukkig was. Maar als we samen waren was ik gelukkig want van alle keren dat we samen waren zijn er maar 2 ruzie's geweest en dat valt best mee gelukkig.
Anyway..
Allemaal dingen waarvan ik niet wist dat dat met NSP te maken heeft.
Natuurlijk weet ik wat narcisme is en wat dat inhoudt. Maar verder heb ik nooit gekeken..
Toevallig via via wist ik dat iemand daar op een blog iets over had geschreven. 
Ook wist ik dat deze persoon een stichting wilde maken voor slachtoffers van NSP'ers.
Ik heb contact met hem gezocht en sinds 2 weken weet ik dat zij mogelijk lijdt aan deze stoornis.
Alles is zoooo ontzettend herkenbaar.
Ik heb altijd het gevoel gehad om haar te helpen, zoveel meegemaakt toen ze jong was..
Maar ik ben er zelf achter gekomen dat ze niet te helpen is.
Ik heb haar geconfronteerd met dat ik dit en uiteraard reageerde ze heel erg beledigd en heb ik haar ermee gekwetst. 
En toch is er iets dat in mij zegt "Nee joh ze is geen NSP'er.. je hebt haar zien huilen, en dit en dat en dat."
Moeilijk om in te zien dat ik haar moet loslaten. Dat ik het beste helemaal geen contact meer met haar kan hebben. 
Omdat ik nog zoveel om haar geef.

Hoe concludeer je dat iemand echt aan deze stoornis lijdt?
Het zou echt heel erg zijn als je iemand die stempel oplegt terwijl die het niet eens is..

----------


## Tanit

Er zijn een aantal criteria waaraan iemand moet beantwoorden alvorens als narcist bestempeld te kunnen worden, je vindt ze op het net.
Goede moed!

----------


## pokkie

Gje en Mus

Ik snap je vertwijfeling, na 7 jaar heb ik die ook helaas. Soms denk ik wel eens als hij nu voor de deur staat dan zou ik er zo weer intrappen, helaas, misschien ook niet, maar na 32 jaar huwelijk is dit abnormale gedrag zo normaal geworden, eng gewoon. Ik ben nu zoetjes aan, aan het leren hoe gewoon gedrag is en hoe dat zich verhoudt naar mij toe. 
Vaak denk ik als ik een compliment krijg , ja en wat moet ik nu weer doen daarvoor. Wat wil je nu weer hebben. 
Het is en blijft moeilijk om alle banden los te koppelen en dat is nu het enige wat je moet doen . alle draadjes doorknippen naar hem of haar toe.
En Mus als hij of zij niet gediagnostiseerd is dan zul je daarover nooit zekerheid hebben, maar die krijg je ook niet want bijna alle mensen met nps weigeren om zichzelf te laten diagnosticeren, omdat ze nu eenmaal simpel denken dat hij./ zij de enige “normale “mensen zijn in hun omgeving.
Ik heb het ooit ook gevraagd, of hij hulp wilde gaan zoeken, alleen al om het feit dat hij over de kleinste dingen loog. Toen hij reeds een jaar bijna bij me weg was toen ben ik hulp gaan zoeken, want je denkt alsmaar dat het toch aan jou ligt. Mijn narcist zei “eindelijk dat heb je wel nodig “. Ik was zo bezig met zijn gedrag te proberen te begrijpen, en dat terwijl wij “normale “mensen het nooit kunnen begrijpen, omdat wij niet zo’n zieke geest hebben . 
Hoe makkelijk het ook klinkt , maar dat moet je nooit doen.
Al met al is mijn conclusie na 7 jaar verlost te zijn van mijn narcist, dat hij vele mensen levens kapot heeft gemaakt en willens en wetens kapot blijven maken, zonder daar ook maar een nachtje wakker van te liggen. 
Snappen doe ik hem nog steeds niet, zoals ik zelf al zei dat heb ik opgegeven, maar pijn doet het nog steeds.

Lieve groet pokkie

----------


## Jans71

Hallo liev mensen!
Hoelang duurt een stilte behandeling?
Ik heb hem zwaar beledigt en ik hoor al een maand niks van hem...
En mijn narcist woont naast me!
Ik had eigenlijk pesterijen van hem verwacht.....

----------


## femkert

Hoi Brasil,
ik heb dat ook gehad de stille behandeling . dan bel je hem op en pakt hij gewoon niet op! elke dag proberen maar niks
3 weken lang . ook sms is hem dan waar hij niet op reageert.nergens op.ook niet op mails. als ik dan naar zijn huis ga en 
vraag zullen we weer eens afspreken dan pas praat hij weer. heel vreemd.lijkt wel of hij me wil straffen .
maar waarvoor??? ze hebben gewoon hele lange tenen. kunnen niet veel hebben en worden heel snel boos .

----------


## femkert

beledigt??? waarschijnlijk heb je hem gewoon de waarheid verteld!en daar is niks mis mee.

----------


## lidia

heb een lange tijd niet hier op het forum gekeken. Wil alle vrouwen die leven met een partner die hen geestelijk manipuleert adviseren om goed naar hun eigen gevoel te luisteren. Je mag er zijn en niets of niemand mag je kwetsen of pijn doen, ook je man niet. Ben na meer dan 17 jaar huwelijk er uit gestapt, okee....het was absoluut geen makkelijke weg, heb moeten vechten voor mezelf en mijn kinderen, maar ben nu gelukkig getrouwd met een hele lieve man (normaal) en weet nu wat het is om gewoon vrouw en moeder te zijn. heerlijk om niet meer op mijn tenen te lopen en te kunnen ontspannen, dit gun ik jullie ook. Vecht voor jezelf het is de moeite waard! Liefde en aandacht krijgen, weer opbloeien om zo weer te kunnen stralen en te kunnen ontplooien. 

Een advies. LAAT LOS WAT JOUW VAST HEEFT...
ONTGRENDEL JE HANDBOEIEN.....
LEEF WEER VRIJ EN BLIJ

----------


## Tanit

Hallo allemaal,
Als ik hier zo lees, zie ik mezelf weer terug enkele jaren geleden... Toen ik onlangs mijn huidig leven eens overwoog, kwam ik tot de geweldige conclusie dat ik, voor het eerst in mijn bestaan, gewoon gelukkig ben. Mijn zieke ex heeft me er nooit onder gekregen, alhoewel het vaak slechts een haartje heeft gescheeld. Ik ben uit die lange ellendige jaren geklauterd en besef nu dat ik zoveel beter af ben dan voorheen.
Goede moed gewenst aan alle slachtoffers, eens kom je eruit, als je maat vol is en je dankzij werken aan jezelf een uitweg vindt!!!

----------

